# EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition



## ericjohn

*Continued From EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Second Edition *


Yaesu VX-170-2 Meter Handie Talkie. Ham Radio Ops.

Incandesent Mini Maglite w/ Xenon bulbs. Backup EDC flashlight

LED Mini Maglite w/ Multi-Mode Switch. Primary EDC flashlight.

Gerber Suspension Multi-tool. Get most things done.

Premier Blades tactical knife w/ seatbelt cutter and window smasher. Protection from various people and things.

Victorinox Recruit w/ Aluminum Handle. Good to go with my incandescent Mini Maglite.

Incandescent 2C Cell Maglite. Good when going through dangerous neighborhoods day or night.

*UPDATE*

The only instrument I still carry out of all of those is my Black Incandescent Mini Maglite. I am getting out of amateur radio (I will continue to renew my license so I can legally use a scanner nationwide.) Needless to say; I no longer carry the VX-170. My Gerber Suspension is in my tool satchel. I gave my 2C Cell Maglite to my dad during Hurricane Issac. I keep my Victorinox Recruit in the kitchen drawer and it is my can opener. The tactical Premier knife is broken, but I still have it. My Blue Multi Mode Mini Maglite is in storage. I have an edc bag that I have my devices in. It is a SwissGear Backpack that came out in 2011. In that bag; I have another Incandescent (Blue) Mini Maglite and a Black Mini Maglite Pro as my other two edc flashlights. Those flashlights are carried in my pocket as needed. In my bag; I also carry my new EDC calculator, a 2013 TI 30XA. I wear a Casio MRW200H-2BV Watch. In my pockets I usually have one of those three flashlights and a Pantech Link P7040.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*

Continued from EDC-What-s-in-Your-Pocket(s)-Second-Edition 

I dont EDC ALL this stuff at once, I rotate stuff in and out of rotation. Pick one light and stowe it next to the leatherman on my belt.

Seiko 55 Fathoms, Michael Lively custom build on a TimeFactors ladder strap (I have several watches to pick from, this one is my fave daily wearer)
Sandisk Sansa
Ipod shuffle
q-Jays ear monitors
16340 cells in a Darksucks carrier
Fenix MC10
Romisen RC-N3-Q5
Ako-Ray K109
Quark AA-R5 Tactical
Zebralight H501
Fenix L1T-V2 (My most durable / heavily abused light)
Solarforce L2m, with a DIY XRE-R2 dropin (1.2A, I like it because it blinks when Vin < 3.5V
Leatherman + light belt pack
Fenix E0 Dart on a Surefire neck lanyard (I wear this camping)
On my keys is an ITP-A3 EOS

In my backpack for work, travel..etc.
I wil pack carry a 2x16340 / 18650 sized light (my 2 fave smaller Surefires shown for example)
Tom Hamond design CRKT Cruiser serrated folder


----------



## Xacto

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*

My current setup




Surefire 6P with a multi-mode Wolf Eyes Dropin
Kubotan/Kubaton
SMART car key with SAK Rambler
Elcheapo LiteXpress Mini Palm 100
SAK Deluxe Tinker.
Fenix E01 with lanyard sealed in air and lint-tight. Intended as a sort of emergency light with a lithium AAA and a vacuformed diffusor over the head/dirtcover.

Excluded are an iPhone and a regular cell phone and around 15 different keys (flat, parents flat, office)

Cheers
Thorsten

P.S.: Good thing that I can recycle my earlier post - took some time to get a half-decent picture of my setup. ;-)


----------



## parnass

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*

Check out this long running EDC related thread, entitled EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Second Edition  in the _Beyond Flashlights_ section.


----------



## dmattaponi

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*

Here's mine...everything pictured carried daily.




Victorinox Explorer Plus
Spyderco Delica 4
Fenix E15
Fisher Bullet (small Moleskine in space on back of wallet)
Lexar Echo USB Drive 16gb
Split Pea Lighter
ACR WW-3 Whistle
Not pictured is my cell phone.

Generally wear cargo pants at work and at play, so distributing the items throughout the pockets isn't a problem, and for the most part I can't even tell they're there. Pen, USB, flashlight, and SAK get used a lot. Whistle and lighter not so much, but they are so small I figure I have them if needed. I use the whistle more often than I would have expected.


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*





Only the lights within my Max Micro are in rotation with the array on the left. Rest are carried daily. I also carry my Canon S95 half of the time (not shown cos er... it's used to take this shot).


----------



## Norm

I've closed EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Second Edition and 
renamed this thread EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition - Norm


----------



## Ian2381

Wow, how can they fit those items in their pockets?
Here's what I carry in my pockets:
Wallet
Cellphone
Coins
Zebralight SC50+
Lumintop worm ss

Flashlight I carry still depends where I'm going.


----------



## Meganoggin




----------



## frogger42

Here is what I carry on me (although I rotate the Native with a Delica, Endura or Mini-Griptilian)...






...but I keep this in my glove box so it is never far away (The Streamlight Microstream will be replaced with a Streamlight Stylus Pro as soon as it arrives. It has been ordered and is on its way.)...


----------



## NWdude83

Wallet, cell, Kershaw Leek, JetBeam Jet-1 Pro V3, keys, sometimes my iTP A3 EOS on my keychain.


----------



## DimGR

My Omega Seamaster , Maxpedition Spartan wallet , Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 , house keys with widgy bar and Fenix E01 , car keys and my Nitecore SR3
not pictured my Smith&Wesson Tactical pen


----------



## SRacer2000

Frogger: What pack is that all in the second shot?


----------



## frogger42

SRacer2000 said:


> Frogger: What pack is that all in the second shot?



It's a Maxpedition Fatty E.D.C. Organizer.

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/Fatty-Pocket-Organizer-7p1654.htm


----------



## TheTomas

I'm pretty proud of my titanium Preon2/Embassy Pen/Sebenza trio, so I've been using any excuse to post pictures. Here's my EDC stuff


----------



## EnduringEagle

Ok. Here goes
Quark 123 s2
Keys for 2 cars
Billfold/cash clip
Sog Vulcan 
Droidx in otter box 
Glock 26 with Pearce plate
Cross breed holster
Pen
Omega Sea Master Chronograph


----------



## Terry M

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*



Zeruel said:


> Only the lights within my Max Micro are in rotation with the array on the left. Rest are carried daily. I also carry my Canon S95 half of the time (not shown cos er... it's used to take this shot).



Can you please link to what organizer that is? Thank you!


----------



## frogger42

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*



Terry Monk said:


> Can you please link to what organizer that is? Thank you!



That looks like a Maxpedition Micro Pocket Orgaziner.

http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/Micro-Pocket-Organizer-7p1685.htm


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*

That's a Maxpedition Micro Pocket Organizer.


----------



## TheTomas

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*

Hey zeruel, nice pen, micra, and usb key. *high five* What is the tubular object on the far right of the edc case?


----------



## SRacer2000

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*



TheTomas said:


> Hey zeruel, nice pen, micra, and usb key. *high five* What is the tubular object on the far right of the edc case?


 
I believe that is a Lamy Pico. http://www.lamy.com/eng/b2c/pico


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: EDC Gear-Flashlights and other items. (Post Pictures)*



TheTomas said:


> Hey zeruel, nice pen, micra, and usb key. *high five* What is the tubular object on the far right of the edc case?


 
Thanks. As SRacer2000 pointed out, it's a Lamy Pico,_ LAMY pico pearlchrom Ballpoint pen_ to be exact. A very convenient retractable pen.


----------



## Monocrom

*Reo: EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition*

Sweet pics!

Keep 'em coming, guys.


----------



## TheTomas

Zeruel said:


> Thanks. As SRacer2000 pointed out, it's a Lamy Pico,_ LAMY pico pearlchrom Ballpoint pen_ to be exact. A very convenient retractable pen.


 
Ahh, that's cool, thank you.


----------



## kramer5150

Carried something a little different today, some USA made action from ~20 years ago (at least the Gerber).







Casio Marlin on a 5-ring Zulu


----------



## Burgess

to Kramer5150 --

Ah yes, i bought those (original) Gerber Multi-Pliers, in 12/1993.


I discovered they have a NASTY HABIT of PINCHING the heel of my hand ! ! !


_*Every Single Time*_ I would use them ! ! !


:hairpull:__:hairpull:


Very Painful, indeed ! ! !


Just curious -- have you experienced the same fate ? ? ?


----------



## kramer5150

Hmm no I dont think its ever pinched me before. It was a nice tool for at the time, but there are better ones now. I stowe it in my mountain bike emergency kit. I have used it a few times for repairs on the trails, and camping during the 90s. But other than that its basically brand new. Its kind of loose and sloppy feeling, part tolerances are not very tight overall, and a needle nose would have been more useful for me personally. Thats really my only complaint with it. But it is cool flipping it "open". Can't do that with my leatherman.


----------



## parnass

Burgess said:


> ...Ah yes, i bought those (original) Gerber Multi-Pliers, in 12/1993.
> 
> I discovered they have a NASTY HABIT of PINCHING the heel of my hand ! ! ! ...
> 
> Very Painful, indeed ! ! !



I had the same Gerber tool and it raised a painful blood blister when its zero-clearance handles pinched my palm. I sold the multitool and haven't bought a Gerber multitool since then.


----------



## dmattaponi

I had one of those Gerber multitools back in 1995, and the very first time I used it, it bit me good. If I didn't make a conscious effort not to get bit, I'd get bit. Still, I liked it at the time. Turned up missing a few years later.


----------



## kramer5150

I have always found the pliers it a bit awkward to use. Like the handles are way too close together, so it forces me to grip and squeeze it using the ends of my fingers. This places it out, farther away from my palm. If I don't hold it this way, it can pinch. But its never pinched me before, and no multi-tool can ever really replace good purpose build pliers. The blade doesn't lock either... thats one more complaint.

I think its a cool piece to keep around though just for sentimental reasons. It was a gift from my parents when I was a late-teen, and I pack carried it a lot in the 90s and early part of 2000. I would pack carry it with my canteen and the used/dented mess kit I bought from the surplus store on camping trips. Thats all I had... its all I could afford back then. My friends all had USMC Ka-bars that they lent me whenever I needed something for heavier cutting jobs, but I almost always made due with the gerber tool.

And it is Made in USA. I think around this time Gerber started to out-source most of their production to China/Asia. Lets AVOID a big USA-China debate, as that will lock this thread in a heartbeat, I'm just citing a unique aspect if this tool that you can't buy today.

So using a tool like this brings back memories for me, and it is a bit of an antique... it goes beyond anything technical. It was designed, manufactured and patented on North American soil.

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7908944/fulltext.html

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5142721/fulltext.html


----------



## dmattaponi

kramer, I agreee. It's a nice old school multitool made in the U.S.A. I wish I still had mine. I mostly carry a SAK these days, but I always have a MT handy at home, and in the vehicle. I do have one lasting reminder of my Gerber multitool...a nice scar going across my index finger from the serrated blade.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## KLowD9x

Just the basics. Nothing crazy. Also, my wallet. It's not pictured because it is old and beat.


----------



## E1320

At the moment this is what I am lugging around.The Ultrafire A30B has a 1D tint XML with a Nanjg 105c 2.8amp driver set to 3 mode IMR powered. The Nitecore is going to get a 3D tint R4 when I get the courage to bust it open.


----------



## Richub

Things that live in my jeans pockets:
-Wallet
-Keys
-Fenix E05
-Fenix LD01 R4
-Nokia X6-00 smartphone
-8GB flash drive

Other things I consider EDC since they live in my EDC backpack:
-Fenix LD40
-Fenix TK41
-320 GB 2.5 inch mobile hard drive
-Set of 12 installation/PC tool DVDs and CDs I use when I'm repairing and/or reinstalling PCs

I can't imagine myself EDCing a pistol, since the law here forbids it. Even carrying a knife isn't my kind of thing, but I'm considering getting me a nice EDC multitool in the near future.

I'm curious though if anybody here carrying an EDC gun ever had to use it, but I'm afraid the answers will lead to offtopic discussions. So don't answer this question, please. 
I don't know how to get answers about this without going offtopic or break CPF rules, but the curiosity remains...


----------



## EnduringEagle

frogger42 said:


> Here is what I carry on me (although I rotate the Native with a Delica, Endura or Mini-Griptilian)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I keep this in my glove box so it is never far away (The Streamlight Microstream will be replaced with a Streamlight Stylus Pro as soon as it arrives. It has been ordered and is on its way.)...


 
I like the setup a lot. Do you carry this on your belt or by hand?


----------



## VincentG

Hello All,
Newbie member here

As follows;

Work; CUDA EDC, Pelican M6 lithium, Seiko SKX013 on aftmkt oyster

Boating; CUDA EDC, SF E1, Tudor Submariner 3 ring Zulu 5517 homage, SS 1911 Gov. mdl

Evening casual, Kershaw sa or SW HRT, SF E1, Tudor Jumbo OP on 93150 oyster, KelTec 32 acp

Evening dress, Gerber LST micarta, 16753 tt GMT on 93153, led SAK exceutive, KelTec 32acp

Hunting/woods, Buck Nighthawk plus SAK super tinker or mariner, Tudor Sub on zulu, Pelican M6 holstered , Walther P22 holstered plus rifle or SG

How about a thread on kit bags or what do you keep in you vehicle

VincentG


----------



## fisk-king




----------



## al93535

fisk-king said:


>


 
What kind of a watch is that? It looks like a citizen?


----------



## kramer5150

al93535 said:


> What kind of a watch is that? It looks like a citizen?


 

Citizen Blue Angels flight timer. They made 2 different versions, the older ones were pre-ECO Drive. The current production is eco drive. KILLER timepiece. my brother in law has had one for ~10 years or so. He complained once that the dial is a little too cluttered and hard to read at a glance, so he usually wears a Sunnto X-lander instead.






IMHO Citizen makes the best quartz watches for the $$. Some of mine are freekinshly accurate, on the magnatude of +1-2 seconds every 5-6 months.


----------



## fisk-king

Its a citizen eco drive skyhawk blue angels. Its ok, looking for something else.

Edit:Kramer's right


----------



## Monocrom

kramer5150 said:


> Casio Marlin on a 5-ring Zulu



Casio's best-kept secret. A very underrated diver.


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> . . . but the curiosity remains...



Create a topic about it in the CPF Underground.

However, do not be surprised if you get very few responses. It's not because defenders feel ashamed for having defended themselves. It's because such a thing is going to be an extremely horrific event in someone's life. Like similar events, folks don't like talking about it in detail.


----------



## al93535

Awesome! I agree citizen makes an awesome timepiece. I have an ecodrive skyhawk that's also automatically syncs with the atomic time clock! I love it! Great watch!!!


----------



## nmos

Richub: You might want to check out the "Defensive Carry" forums.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Richub

Looking into those Defensive Carry forums now.
Thanks for the tip.

Ontopic:
Another EDC I forgot to mention is a bicycle repair kit in my EDC backpack, since I do my daily traveling on a bicycle.


----------



## M3TAL_L0RD

Magic wallet, SanRenMu 710, SanRenMu GB4-612, UniqueFire G10 w/ 14500, SanDisK Cruzer Titanium 4.0 GB, Leijona titanium watch, Samsung Xcover E2370 and full-persian keychain.


----------



## Shooter21

i keep these on my self




and i keep these blades in my camelbak


----------



## mattevt

Not including my tool belt, at work I carry a PD31, a Zebra F301 and a 7/16th wrench (on my keys at all times)

My EDC is a SWM V10R, a Pilot V5 and a Spyderco Persistance (plus wallet and phone). In my wallet is a band-aid or two and some Pepto chewables (sometimes you just never know...and it's worse than a headache). On my keys are an E01 and a Victorinox Waiter.

If I grab my backpack I have a Victorinox Hunstman, a Surefire 6P with NB SST-50 or a Q 1232 Turbo X, a change of clothes, bandaids, chewables, Excedrin, and 4 CR123's.


----------



## nbp

It can vary a bit based on what I am doing and wearing for the day's activities such as on the weekends, but here is a normal work-day pocket dump. 


Wallet, iPhone, Keys (with E01 and SOG Micron Tanto), ChapStick, CRKT Edgie, McGizmo Haiku XP-G, McGizmo Ti Mule XM-L, Atwood Pest, Festina Sub Diver


I also have a BoB in the trunk of my car with a bunch of other general preparedness gear, but we won't go there. This is just a Pocket EDC thread.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Mine's been updated a few times recently, so here's how it stands at the moment:





Top to bottom, left to right;

Quark AA Ti Regular, modded with a 90-CRI XP-G on 14500
Parker Urban Stainless Steel
Leatherman Skeletool
Spare Quark Ti CR123 body loaded with a charged 16340 (spare battery, plus it allows me to run and CR123 or AA battery with what's in my pocket if the Li-Ion's are drained)
Casio ProTrek PRG-240 (w/ Barometer, Altimeter, Thermometer, Compass among many other features)
Pierre Cardin Leather Wallet (quite a few years old, but tough as nails)
My Keys, loaded with a Leatherman Squirt PS4, Fenix E05 and a 16GB Flashdrive (bootable, preloaded with lots of cool stuff) 

Not Shown: iPhone 4 (Used to take the pic!)


----------



## Tiggercat

I'm pleased to see the selection of watches! I wonder, though, as I have before, what many of you do for a living. Obviously certain professions are more suitable for carrying gear. I would love to carry a multitool, a knife, a thumb drive, and even my cell phone, but all those are either prohibited or would look a bit silly in a pair of khakis. (I do have a multitool and a knife, as well as a bigger flashlight, in my desk.) I make do with my wallet, keys (with a Klarus Mi X6), pill case, and a Sunwayman V10R Ti. And of course one of my watches.


----------



## xcel730

Fun thread. Keep the photos coming. It's interesting to see what you guys have.

I live and work in a big city, so there are many things that I can't or shouldn't EDC.

Below is what I carry with me everyday. 
What's missing: iPhone, wallet, smoke hood (in office), and first aid kit (in office).


*Watches:* I alternate them depending on what I wear.

*Pocket Knife*: I once carried a small Benchmade folding knife and my coworkers had the most uncomfortable look. Since then I carried either the Case Sowbelly or Lone Wolf knife. Sometimes I would carry a Swiss Army Knife (not shown).

*Flashlight (Main):* I just picked up the HDS Rotary, so now it's part of my rotation along with my Milky modded Surefire L1

*Flashlight (Necklace): * The only one I have is the Photon Fanatic La Petite Killer. I've been wearing this for the last two years.

*Flashlight (Keychain):* I alternate among McGizmo Sapphire, Peak Eiger #2 and iTP A3 Titanium. The McGizmo Sapphire has become even more useful now that I've added QTC to it.

*Miscellaneous:* The Kershaw Two-Can is an awesome pair of scissors that I use quite frequently. I've used the damascus screwdriver for light duty screwing / unscrewing and prying. The titanium whistle is quite loud. I haven't used it for emergency yet, but it's there when I need it.


----------



## etherealshade

I tend to rotate through what I carry daily pretty often. Sometimes, I'll carry more than one of these items simultaneously as well. However, what I've usually got on me:

Watch: Seiko 5 Military Automatic
Phone: iPhone 4
Light: One of: L1, HDS Rotary, or High CRI Haiku. Depending on what I'm doing at work, this may also include a Zebralight H501w 
Knife: One of: Opinel No. 8, Victorinox Traveller Lite, or Leatherman PSTII. The Leatherman doubles up with one of the other two more often than not.

In my EDC bag, I've got anything from above which isn't on my person, as well as: a modest first aid kit, spare CR123s, as well as an E2E with Veleno dropin, which can run the included 17670s, or on the CR123s.


----------



## Chidwack

Not really good at posting pictures.

The one light that is in my shirt pocket all the time is a Xeno E03.
I carry a little Kershaw spring loaded folder.
And depending on the day, one of my two AA lights.


----------



## bwcaw

At Work:




Roughly left to right:
Nitrile gloves
Zebra Pen
Handcuff key
Moleskine notebook 
Damascus kevlar lined leather gloves
Benchmade auto presidio
Benchmade pardue auto
S&W M&P 340 .357 loaded with federal 135gr Hydrashock 38spl. +P
Quick strip with 5 rounds of federal Hydrashock and one round of cci birdshot (for snakes)
OC spray
Leatherman Wave
Monadnock Autolock baton
Surefire C2 Led with Malkoff M60W
Surefire LX2
Spare mags for Glock 22 loaded with .40 S&W 180gr Federal HST
Personal keys on an ASP key defender
Glock model 22 .40 S&W
S&W hinge cuffs
S&W chain cuffs
Work keys
Motorola CP200 portable radio
(not pictured are my wallet, Marathon TSAR watch, Iphone 4 and work cell)

Not at work:





Spec Ops wallet
S&W 1911PD commander .45ACP with VZ Alien Grips and XS sights 
Surefire LX2
Wilson ETM 8 round mag loaded with Federal 230 grain HST
Benchmade Mini Rukus
(not pictured is Iphone 4 and Marathon TSAR)

My marathon TSAR which is always on my wrist:





Sometimes I carry my M&P 340 instead of my 1911 off duty if I don't feel like hauling old slabsides along. The knives often change and if im working nights I will probably be carrying my Surefire M3 with LF HOLA running off of Lith Ions instead of the C2.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I'm a sucker for these kind of threads... I don't have my camera with me as I'm over at my girl's family's home... 

What I currently have on me:

S&W 638 Airweight Bodyguard loaded with 115gr Hydrashoks in a Galco Ankle Glove strapped high on my calf
Spyderco P'Kal in my right pocket
Peak Logan XP-G R5 Brass in a modified Glo-Toob hoslter on my belt
DQG Tiny II (or whatever it's called) in my fifth pocket
CRKT Folts Minimalist Tanto around my neck
Bowen belt knife holding my pants up
Maxpedition Spartan wallet with credit card pick set in my rear right pockey
Keyring with Ti Pico widgy, Tec Innovations pocket clip, Delrin CR123 battery locker, Photon Freedom, Pica Pen, and keys hanging in my right pocket
Seiko SKZ255 with two piece nylon Maratac strap on my left wrist
Spyderco Swick II with custom wood grips and kydex holster on my belt, weak side carry
Spyderco Perrin Bi-Fold tucked behind my belt buckle on my pants
TOPS ALERT knife in my left Wellco boot
Samsung #*!#&!# phone in my left pocket... I hate it...


----------



## brembo

ShiningBeam S-mini, neutral xp-g
ZL SC30
Wallet
Keys with a lighthound freebie squeeze light
Zen MP3 player
Razor knife, that way I can abuse the blade and not wince
Spyderco Lum Chinese folder, for more mundane cutting tasks
A phone if I remember, some craptacular LG touch screen POS
I hardly ever wear a watch as my job would destroy it in days, when I do its a Seiko dive watch

I carry a tool bag around with me, catch all sorts of grief for it, but when someone needs something.....who do they come running too?


----------



## kelmo

Call me boring, Arc AAA and a SOG Flash I.

Impressive kits you all carry. I hope you don't work around open water!


----------



## Tarponfly49

Sig Sauer P229 Stainless Elite
Alternate Small inlay Sebenza/Spyderco Leafstorm
Jetbeam TCR2
Coach Wallet
Rolex DeepSea Sea-Dweller


----------



## bwcaw

Tarponfly49 said:


> Sig Sauer P220 Stainless Elite
> Alternate Small inlay Sebenza/Spyderco Leafstorm
> Jetbeam TCR2
> Coach Wallet
> Rolex DeepSea Sea-Dweller


 
Love that Sebbie! One of these days I will get one...


----------



## Monocrom

Tarponfly49 said:


> Sig Sauer P229 Stainless Elite
> Alternate Small inlay Sebenza/Spyderco Leafstorm
> Jetbeam TCR2
> Coach Wallet
> Rolex DeepSea Sea-Dweller



Those are indeed some high-quality EDC items you have there. But, no back-up light?


----------



## Tarponfly49

Monocrom said:


> Those are indeed some high-quality EDC items you have there. But, no back-up light?


 Have a quark mini 123 on it's way, also a stainless maratac AA in my bag


----------



## Monocrom

I own both those lights as well. Excellent choices.


----------



## Tana

E1E with Lumens Factory 3-mode E Head and my wedding band...


----------



## Meganoggin

Tana said:


> E1E with Lumens Factory 3-mode E Head and my wedding band...



Any chance of a photo of the E1E with the Lumens Factory Head on it? It's on my shopping list - do you like it?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Meganoggin said:


> Any chance of a photo of the E1E with the Lumens Factory Head on it? It's on my shopping list - do you like it?



Well, I went out and took a pic of my LF head on a E1B but Photobucket seems to be experiencing difficulties... I like it... Very floody, nice mode spacing... I just wish it came in black...

Shao


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks Shao, looking forward to seeing it when photobucket is playing nice.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I use tinypic .com to host my photos. Always seems to work.

I've been carrying this guy lately, only pic i have for the moment.




C3 cerakoted white, defender head, z59 tail M91W powered by 2x18490
other lights are in the LEGO thread.


----------



## Broker

Meganoggin said:


> Any chance of a photo of the E1E with the Lumens Factory Head on it? It's on my shopping list - do you like it?


 
Here's one of mine. Finish color isn't even close, but it works great. I really like it.

I have the 3.7v-9v version, running a rechargeable RCR123, so a primary R123 won't work. Very versatile head, though, will work on either one or two rechargeable cells, or two primaries, three levels, & the brightest level is plenty bright, with a really nice beam.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Every day, for the past couple months:
EagleTac P20C2MKII Neutral White
Benchmade 940
Kenneth Cole Wallet
Casio Exilim phone/camera
Orient CEV0E001B watch

I work in an office, with occasional trips out to the shop, and wear khaki's 70% of the time. My knife and light are just too useful not to have on me at all times.
I keep an EDC bag in the car with more blades, a multi tool, lights, firemaking accessories, compass, first aid, etc. It's easy enough to grab, and will (barely) fit in a cargo pants pocket, but I find the cost/benefit of keeping it on my person at all times to be unfavorable. I just hope I grabbed it beforehand, or my car is nearby and accessible, when I ever need the other items... So far, this has worked out.


----------



## Tana

Sorry Meganoggin, I'm unable to add photos from where I am (slow connection, camera restrictions) but it's like above, way off (head is almost a metalic grey with touch of a tan, like car color) but mounted on E1E-HA is really cool looking to my eyes and like Shaos said, great spacing between levels, beam profile is awesome - nice throw with good spill plus I really like the tint on cool one (but I have LF High-CRI 90 D26 dropin and that tint as awesome as well, just like incan tint, little more orange)...

I'm thinking about adding tailcap I got with 600C (can't remember the model) when I go back home as it would add tailstainding ability and protection versus unwanted turning on in the pocket (which will make my EDC tri-color, lol)...


----------



## bmcgators98

Office:
Altin Haiku High CRI
SAK Recuit
Fisher Space Pen
Blackberry
Les Voorhies Model 10 Folder (just got on a trade, blown away on how cool it is)
Saddleback credit card holder

Not pictured are my keys with a Muyshondt Aeon


----------



## Chidwack

Today it was a Xeno E03. Tomorrow after the mailman comes, it's going to be a Shiningbeam S-Mini.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Broker said:


> Here's one of mine. Finish color isn't even close, but it works great. I really like it.
> 
> I have the 3.7v-9v version, running a rechargeable RCR123, so a primary R123 won't work. Very versatile head, though, will work on either one or two rechargeable cells, or two primaries, three levels, & the brightest level is plenty bright, with a really nice beam.



Heh, that was my second setup using that LF bezel... I switched it out the other day to a E1B body since I sold the head and clip off of it.



> Any chance of a photo of the E1E with the Lumens Factory Head on it? It's on my shopping list - do you like it?



Here it is... I like it a lot - so much that I'm about to pick a permanent body/tailcap combo for it and have it 'koted by Bugsy. Once again, forgive the
pic, it was overcast and my camera is horrible...


----------



## Meganoggin

Thank you Shao, much appreciated.


----------



## Jakarta

HDSClicky120, ZL H51 (New!), CC AAA, Opie6, AlMar Hawk adn Rough Rider Mini Canoe


----------



## DaveG

Jakarta said:


> HDSClicky120, ZL H51 (New!), CC AAA, Opie6, AlMar Hawk adn Rough Rider Mini Canoe


 Good looking Al Mar,the stag looks great on it,I have a few of his knives,good stuff.
.


----------



## fisk-king

Hinderer xm-18 3"
Liteflux LF2xT w/ lanyard (War Eagle)
Bic
Case Stockman
Ipod touch
Wallet






edit:Forgot about my keys, they have a Modamag AlTin Draco.


----------



## jagpad

DimGR said:


> My Omega Seamaster , Maxpedition Spartan wallet , Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 , house keys with widgy bar and Fenix E01 , car keys and my Nitecore SR3
> not pictured my Smith&Wesson Tactical pen




I miss my Seamaster, dearly


----------



## xcel730

I updated my EDC.

I've been carrying the Maxpedition EDC pouch for the past few weeks and I'm loving it.












(A) *Rite-in-The-Rain 4 x 6 Notepad* - I've removed most of the pages to make it thinner

(B) *Terralux TLF-802AAA-OR High CRI Pen Light
*[h=1]
(C) *Fisher Space Pen*[/h](D) *Tweezerman Tweezer

*(E) *CountyComm Razor Blade

*(F) *CountyComm Mini Pry Bar*

(G) *Safety Pins

*(H) *Leatherman Juice S2

*(I) *Kershaw Two-Can Scissors

*(J) *BIC Lighter

*(K) *Precision Screwdriver

*(L) *Stanley 4-in-1 Screwdriver

*(M) *Tru-Utility Flat Nail Clipper

*(N) *PocketToolX Piranha

*(O) *Duct Tape Wrapped in Starbucks Gift Card

*(P) *Mini First Aid Kit in Alosak Waterproof Bag*


----------



## coyote

this is all i have in my pockets at present:

*SAK Alox Classic, DeanJ Ti peanut lighter, Mako Flood 1xAAA, William Henry B09FT folder*


----------



## trevordurden

Top: Wallet
Left to right:
-Timex expedition combo watch
-HTC Desire Z
-Fenix LD10 R5
-Leatherman Skeletool
-MEC Carabinger & key


----------



## SRacer2000

Does that Timex have the risen or mineral glass face? How's it held up? 



trevordurden said:


> Top: Wallet
> Left to right:
> -Timex expedition combo watch
> -HTC Desire Z
> -Fenix LD10 R5
> -Leatherman Skeletool
> -MEC Carabinger & key


----------



## jnestor

Hello all. New guy here, I thought the best way to introduce myself was by showing what I carry.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5530395013/in/photostream/


----------



## TheEpeter

xcel730 said:


> (A) *Rite-in-The-Rain 4 x 6 Notepad* - I've removed most of the pages to make it thinner
> 
> (B) *Terralux TLF-802AAA-OR High CRI Pen Light
> **
> (C) Fisher Space Pen*
> 
> (D) *Tweezerman Tweezer
> 
> *(E) *CountyComm Razor Blade
> 
> *(F) *CountyComm Mini Pry Bar*
> 
> (G) *Safety Pins
> 
> *(H) *Leatherman Juice S2
> 
> *(I) *Kershaw Two-Can Scissors
> 
> *(J) *BIC Lighter
> 
> *(K) *Precision Screwdriver
> 
> *(L) *Stanley 4-in-1 Screwdriver
> 
> *(M) *Tru-Utility Flat Nail Clipper
> 
> *(N) *PocketToolX Piranha
> 
> *(O) *Duct Tape Wrapped in Starbucks Gift Card
> 
> *(P) *Mini First Aid Kit in Alosak Waterproof Bag*



WOW! That's Badass! Well done!

I have many of the same items in my work bag, but I've not taken the time to condense them down into the concentrated packet of goodness that this is.

Color me Jealous.

Nice job!


----------



## Panoptic

Some slick kits in this thread. Here's my modest carry setup:






Work keyring, Seiko 7T62, HTC Desire, Panasonic ZS6 (not always on me), Burt's Bees lip balm, Parker Jotter pen, 4Sevens Preon 2, Kershaw Storm 2, Jetbeam RRT-0 R2 (also not always on me; Preon 2 is powerful enough that the RRT-0 is more of a backup, might replace it with an RRT-21 though), 8GB SanDisk USB flash drive, Sierra Nevada hops/mint lip balm (I don't carry both; one or the other), spare battery for RRT-0.


----------



## jondotcom

Because I have less flashlights than you


----------



## red_hackle

jondotcom said:


> Because I have less flashlights than you


----------



## fisk-king




----------



## Quiksilver

In the office right now.

4Sevens Preon 2 Ti in rear left pocket.

HDS Rotary 200 in EDC bag at my feet. Spare AAA, AA, and CR123 cells in there too.


----------



## grimtongue

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## whetrock

Today I had my old Streamlight Stylus with me it isn't the brightest but it is very easy to pocket carry thus making it a very popular edc choice for me.


----------



## grimtongue

duplicate msg.


----------



## NewlandPhotography




----------



## jamesmtl514

Omega Railmaster XXL. Surefire 3P with M31W. Surefire E1B body with E2D head and tail with LF E0-E1R. Surefire E1E-SG. Mont Blanc bill fold wallet.
Spyderco Native serated. Victorinox Soldier 08
Pic taken with my Samsung Galaxy S2X.


----------



## killstatic

Glock 19 in the car w/ fully loaded 15 round mag and 0 in the chamber
LD01 on my keys once it comes in---I'm excited!
Keys 
Wallet with no cash haha
Droid cellphone - but it will probably be dead when i need it
Pocket knife by SOG


----------



## KnOeFz

small dump:


----------



## glendayle

this is what I had today. Wallet, Kershaw Leek, autostart w house key, cloth for glasses/cell phone screen. Xeno e03 is en route. used to carry a leatherman juice instead of the knife. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtnam68

What a great thread! You all gave me some good imfor on what I want!:thumbsup:


----------



## Unicorn

Fenix PD30, Benchmade 710, Springfield Professional, keys, wallet, Taser C2, T-Mobile G2, couple decades old S&W 36, pens at work.


----------



## Viper715

Today I have a C2 with M61W on my belt, an A2 with calipsoi in my cargo pocket and a Preon one in my breast pocket mini AA on my keying.


----------



## DaveyJones

I find it rather striking that very few people actually carry spare batteries.


----------



## fyrstormer

DaveyJones said:


> I find it rather striking that very few people actually carry spare batteries.


You're not supposed to carry batteries in your pockets. Too much metal for them to short out against. I find it more useful to carry a spare light instead. Also, with a spare light, you have two lights to fiddle with instead of one.


----------



## fyrstormer

Skagen pocket chronograph, house keys, Mazda RX-8 key, 8GB flash drive, titanium Jetbeam TC-R2, titanium Muyshondt Aeon, titanium P-51-style can opener, titanium, Valiant Concepts pen, Uncle Bill's tweezers, Kershaw Chive knife, SeberTech M4 multi-tool, money, driver's license, reminder for my next dental appointment.


----------



## fisk-king

Muyshondt Nautilis modded by Milky with xp-g r43d
Thrunite ti (gifted one to my dad)
Can opener (p-38?)
Chap stick
Lighter

Zero Tolerance 0551
Spare batteries


----------



## ingineer

What a great source of info. I'm learning so much from this forum.
I bought a used camera last week and took a picture of a pocket dump. I didn't take everything out ,could not relinquish my pens and tablet. Please excuse my terrible photography.


----------



## NoFair

Bad pic I know

This a lot lately: Spyderco M4 Ti/G-10 Military, Arc 6 (with a neutral xp-g) and a titanium Tawatec. 
In addition I carry a Motorola Defy, keys and a Leatherman PS4


----------



## TheTomas

I "finished" my Ti EDC setup, so I wanted to update my response to the thread. I found a used Ti Zippo to round out my Knife/Pen/Flashlight/Lighter combo, shown here with my Ti Citizen watch.





Completing my Ti EDC allowed me to finish my stainless steel combo as well, which includes my modified Zebra 701 pen/pencil set.







I'm also working on a brass/brown wood EDC but I haven't gotten very far.


----------



## Tempest UK

fisk-king said:


> Muyshondt Nautilis modded by Milky with xp-g r43d
> Thrunite ti (gifted one to my dad)
> Can opener (p-38?)
> Chap stick
> Lighter
> 
> Zero Tolerance 0551
> Spare batteries



You forgot the EDC copy of Arkham City


----------



## jamesmtl514

Good job tracking down that Ti Zippo. I was looking for one when I had a Ti set. 
The only one I could find, the guy was asking 500$


----------



## Quiksilver

TheTomas said:


> I "finished" my Ti EDC setup, so I wanted to update my response to the thread. I found a used Ti Zippo to round out my Knife/Pen/Flashlight/Lighter combo, shown here with my Ti Citizen watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completing my Ti EDC allowed me to finish my stainless steel combo as well, which includes my modified Zebra 701 pen/pencil set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on a brass/brown wood EDC but I haven't gotten very far.



Normally I'd say that Ti EDC is kind of cheesy, but yours looks pretty cool with that faded metal look. 

Buck 110 folder is a good place to start for your antique EDC, or a Case Trapper tool. Good luck finding a wooden flashlight.


----------



## Quiksilver

Today, the usual ... 

Spyderco Paramilitary 2
4Sevens Preon 2 Ti

And thats all I have on my person, unless watch (G-shock purchased in 1995), wallet and iPhone count.


----------



## xian13

I was going to post a pic, but evidently Photobucket doesn't like IE 9.

Here goes:
Blackberry 8530
Benchmade 860 Bedlam
Case Tony Bose Tribal Spear
Fenix PD 32
Photon II
Fisher space pen Bullet
house keys car keys 
Lanyard Zone mini cobra lanyard on house keys
wallet


----------



## TheTomas

Quiksilver said:


> Normally I'd say that Ti EDC is kind of cheesy, but yours looks pretty cool with that faded metal look.
> 
> Buck 110 folder is a good place to start for your antique EDC, or a Case Trapper tool. Good luck finding a wooden flashlight.



Thanks, I started with the Sebenza and have collected other sand blasted titanium to match it. I had the Embassy Pen blasted myself. I like the satin finish on the preon, but I want to have it basted as well.


----------



## WESBC

This has been my EDC since I got the Barong, I just never got around to taking pics


more here!


----------



## jamesmtl514

I would have expected you to have a knife with a black blade


----------



## WESBC

Haha I'm over black blades. My first real knife had a black blade, it showed the wear too easily.


----------



## Keyman1




----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## RCM

Well, I don't have any pics of mine, but I usually have a 2xAA mag LED, my phone, a Nintendo DS, a pen, 2 extra AA's and an mp3 player...


----------



## starshiplazyboy

In my pockets
Buck Vantage Pro folder
Leatherman Juice S2 multitool
Maratac AAA LED flashlight
Keys with Streamlight Nano
Cell phone
Money clip


----------



## shortstack




----------



## ffemt6263

Shortstack-love that holster. How are you liking it? If im carrying iwb (most of the time) iys the only holster i use for any of my guns, and i have quite the pile of leather stacked in a box that goes unused because of the minotaur!


----------



## varmint

Right now I just got inside from tonight's herd check. I have 2 lights, a Olight I3 and my old Microstream with a Moore Maker knife.


----------



## LightWalker

Quark 2x123 - Quark mini 123 - Fenix E01


----------



## trevordurden

SRacer2000 said:


> Does that Timex have the risen or mineral glass face? How's it held up?



It's been a long time since I've got it (guessing 5-6 years) and there's no signs of scratches leading me to believe it's mineral glass but I can't say for sure. I've had to replace the strap 2 times so far, replace the battery once and hard reset it a few times, but it's better than any other watch I've used.


----------



## Fastpowerstroker

Quark 123-2. Really liking it.


----------



## sasquatchEDC

Fenix L1T
Streamlight microstream
Pair of spare AA's
First aid/CPR kit
Phone
Wallet
Rite in the rain notebook
Zippo
2 space pens
SOG aegis folder
XD9 SC in a bladetech IWB
Spare mag in a bladetech pouch
Leatherman surge also in a bladetech pouch

_-- Sent from my Palm Pixi using Forums_


----------



## fisk-king

Zebra pen 301
Watch
Hinderer XM-18 3"
Case Stockman "blue boned"
McGizmo ti pd-s mizer
Change/lint
Lighter
Chapstick
Wallet
Spare battery in zip lock baggie


----------



## dmkatz76

ET D25A or D25C Clicky
Leatherman Wingman
Zebra f-301 compact
All carried in a Bill's Custom Cases Urban Wallet

Ladybug 3 Serrated
Mini-screwdriver
SS Pill Fob
Super Talent USB Flash Drive
Quantum DD
All carried on keychain

ZL SC60W
Grundig Mini World 100PE SW radio
lots of spare batteries
All carried in Maxpedition Operator Tactical Attache


----------



## reppans

Does this EDC make my butt look fat? :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

reppans said:


> Does this EDC make my butt look fat? :laughing:



Yes.

Buy more lights to thin out your wallet.


----------



## davyro

HDS 170T with the GDP i love this little tank.


----------



## Phil40000

[/IMG]

HDS 170T GDP with Ti bezel, Oveready clip and sapphire glass, HDS Kydex horizontal sheath also shown
Oveready lego with Cryos cooling bezel, Triad tail with McClicky etc running 1000lumen XM-L 'thrower' Vin drop in
Space pen
Izula Bill fold wallet
Leatherman Juice C2
Leatherman Squirt Ps4 with Photon Microlight 2
Atwood G5 Prybaby
Nokia N8 phone
VW keys
Keyring with Spyderco Ladybug 3 Orange sprintrun H1 plain edge with Kydex attachment, CPR mask, 4-7's Preon REVO SS, Uncle Bill's gripper tweezers, Cash stash, Tritium key finder


----------



## danman1122

Keeping things simple today!






From left to right:
-Seiko SNK809K2
-Nitecore D10 R2
-Leatherman PST
-Some cheap black faux-leather bi-fold wallet


----------



## stephpd

No pictures, but..............


Taurus PT-145 and two spare mags
Surefire flashlight
cheapo folding knife
Leatherman tool
'spy' camera in a pen
cell phone


----------



## someguy4747

Alright I'll bite! Here is mine:






The 5 things I won't leave the house without:

Saddleback ID Wallet
Iphone 4 with Magpul Executive Field Case
HDS Rotary 200(maybe a high CRI soon)
Benchmade 943 Osborne Design
Keys with a 4Seven's SS Preon P0

I've also been carrying a couple CR123 Primaries in coat pocket(not pictured).


----------



## nbp

someguy4747 said:


>




It would seem we have similar taste (though your pic is much better)............ 

You just need to discover McGizmo and Peter Atwood to complete your collection of perfect EDC items. :devil:

~~~I'm getting closer to my perfect setup. It still needs some tweaking, and the lights and knives and Atwood tools change sometimes, but this is a pretty typical workday kit. I just got the Saddleback though, and it's real stiff, and thicker than I expected. I am going to use it awhile and see how it handles-if it softens and squishes sufficiently. Otherwise I might order the ID wallet and try that. 






Saddleback small bifold
iPhone 4
McGizmo Haiku
Clicky 200
Spydie Caly 3 CF
Atwood Keyton
Honda keys with E01
Chapstick


----------



## someguy4747

nbp said:


> It would seem we have similar taste (though your pic is much better)............
> 
> You just need to discover McGizmo and Peter Atwood to complete your collection of perfect EDC items. :devil:
> 
> ~~~I'm getting closer to my perfect setup. It still needs some tweaking, and the lights and knives and Atwood tools change sometimes, but this is a pretty typical workday kit. I just got the Saddleback though, and it's real stiff, and thicker than I expected. I am going to use it awhile and see how it handles-if it softens and squishes sufficiently. Otherwise I might order the ID wallet and try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saddleback small bifold
> iPhone 4
> McGizmo Haiku
> Clicky 200
> Spydie Caly 3 CF
> Atwood Keyton
> Honda keys with E01
> Chapstick



Pretty similar indeed! I had a LD01 on my keychain but decided to try out the Preon P0 for a while. The Atwood tools look pretty cool, I might have to look into getting one of those. As for the Mcgizmo, they really are not my style and considering the price I am unlikely to try one. I do like my Saddleback though. I expect yours will soften up with use, mine has. I wouldn't recommend the ID wallet unless you RARELY carry cash. I like mine as I almost never carry cash but I have been looking into the medium bifold for when I go on vacation.


----------



## nbp

someguy4747 said:


> Pretty similar indeed! I had a LD01 on my keychain but decided to try out the Preon P0 for a while. The Atwood tools look pretty cool, I might have to look into getting one of those. As for the Mcgizmo, they really are not my style and considering the price I am unlikely to try one. I do like my Saddleback though. I expect yours will soften up with use, mine has. I wouldn't recommend the ID wallet unless you RARELY carry cash. I like mine as I almost never carry cash but I have been looking into the medium bifold for when I go on vacation.



You know what they say about great minds... :huh:

I have a couple E01s, for my keys and BugOutBag, they are great. I also have an LD01 stainless steel. That is a really great little light! Lot's of bang for the buck if you can still find one of those limited stainless ones, and the smoothest threads ever. I have sold most of my Chinese lights but those couple of AAA Fenix lights I just can't bring myself to get rid of. They are really well put together lights, especially that SS LD01. Easy to pop in a pocket when you have to go minimalist, and very solid.

Atwood's stuff is amazing and addictive. Fortunately it's hard to get, so it is sort of self-regulating. Some people think they are just status symbols, but once you start carrying a Keyton or Prybaby everyday, you will be amazed how often you need to pop a bottle cap, tighten a screw, remove a staple, etc. with it. 

Used McGizmos go for fairly good prices, and are worth it, if you ever feel the need. The very epitome of KISS designs and rock solid engineering. Again, some people say they are for shelf queen duty...I say carry 'em. That's what Don makes them for. 

Thanks for the info on the ID wallet. I didn't realize the cash pocket was so small. That might be tough. I am going to keep on using the bifold for awhile and see how it fares. Everyone seems to say that it will soften and form after while, so I'm fine with that. Otherwise, it is a heck of a wallet; I believe when they say I'll wear out before it does!


----------



## T45

My 2 EDC variants, this one is during the week for work







Left to Right, Streamlight Stylus Pro, Uniball Impact 207, Fine Point Sharpie, Leather wallet, beat up old Timex Expedition, Old CRKT Ryan Model 7, car keys, work keys, Winchester Multi-tool, iTP A1 EOS SS






Weekend EDC: Citizen Nighthawk, lights may change, iTP EOS SS or Maratac AA SS, Cross Century II or Pilot G2 Pro, the lanyard on the iTP A1 is from a Icon Rogue. Wish I knew where that plastic clip was made, it's a great design. Sometime I add my Surefire E2L or 6P. Only thing missing is my phone since I used it to take the pictures.


----------



## T45

NewlandPhotography said:


>



I have days like this too!


----------



## dingo1799

no watches or jewelries for me


----------



## Ualnosaj

Weekend retreat in the middle of nowhere.

On keychain: Fenix E15 - Tenergy LiFePO4 (should have swapped for a primary)
In backpack: Fenix L0D CE - Alkaline (yeah, should have went lithium)
In duffle: Fenix TK35 - AW 3000mAH 18650
In pocket: Jetbeam RRT-0 XML - AW RCR123A

PET preform 1: 4xAW RCR123A
PET preform 2: 2xAW 3000mAH 18650

Cottonpickers USB charger 170/480/700mAH switcher

Yeah a little overkill for a weekend but it's fun


----------



## Flashlight Dave

dingo1799 said:


> no watches or jewelries for me



Do you have a drop in in that 6p or is it standard incan?


----------



## ffemt6263

Dingo- that kimber is jewelry!


----------



## dingo1799

Flashlight Dave said:


> Do you have a drop in in that 6p or is it standard incan?



Yes. Just put a malkoff m61 in it. Love it!


----------



## dingo1799

ffemt6263 said:


> Dingo- that kimber is jewelry!



Not quite... If it comes to the point where I have to show it to someone, bad things are about to happen. Its FAR better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## fisk-king

I have not carried my Clicky for weekend duty in a very lonnng time so its in the pocket for a few hours. Hopefully I won't replace it with my LF2XT before I leave the house again.







Ra Clicky 200CN Legacy
ZT 0551


----------



## WebHobbit

Of course the gun/holster is on my belt not IN my pocket but all is EDC so here goes (click pics for larger versions):

Summer/Spring:












Springfield XDm 3.8 compact 9mm stainless/black (loaded with Federal 124 grain +P HST JHPs), Galco Silhouette holster, Surefire 6P 2 CR123 flashlight with Malkoff M61 (260 lumens) drop-in & custom Oveready Tri-Ad tailcap (with McClicky switch) , on keyring - Fenix LD01 stainless 1 AAA flashlight (77 lumens on high)

Winter/Fall same gear but with XDm 3.8 compact all black:



http://lrpctech.com/pics/flash/winter-edc.jpg




http://lrpctech.com/pics/flash/winter-edc-prone.jpg


----------



## AlphaZen

Front left: iPhone, slim wallet
Front right: Thrunite T10, Leatherman PS4, chapstick
Back right: Handkerchief


----------



## DisrupTer911

Recently upgraded to a Fenix PD32 & SWM M10A. 

iPhone
Wallet
Keys
Leatherman skeletool cx

Thats my main EDC kit.


----------



## fisk-king

Chapstick
Teardrops
Glass cleaner
Case Stockman
ZT 0551
Draco AlTin neut. w/ AAA ext.
Lf2XT
Xtra aaa battery
Cheap timex


----------



## NOREAT

Surefire G2X Pro OR Surefire E2E (stock)
Leatherman Juice S2
Zero Tolerance 0350
Wallet
Eraser
Pencil Sharpner
General's Layout, Steadter Mars Lumograph HB, Eagle Turquoise H (pencils)
Parker Jotter
Rhodia No. 11 Pad
Cell Phone
Hat, Scarf and Gloves


----------



## reppans

AlphaZen said:


> Front left: iPhone, slim wallet
> Front right: Thrunite T10, Leatherman PS4, chapstick
> Back right: Handkerchief



Like the ductape pouch!


----------



## AlphaZen

reppans said:


> Like the ductape pouch!


Thanks! It's kind've goofy, but works really well. My wife saw it sitting on my dresser and asked why I had made a flashlight pocket protector.


----------



## shortstack

ffemt6263 said:


> Shortstack-love that holster. How are you liking it? If im carrying iwb (most of the time) iys the only holster i use for any of my guns, and i have quite the pile of leather stacked in a box that goes unused because of the minotaur!



YES!!! This holster is wonderful, feels very nice compared to some others. Have used it for over a year now and its held up great, the only thing is every once in a while i have to tighten up the allen screws. I have a milt and sparts vm2 (for my Glock 29) which I like better (more comfortable), but for about half the price and way quicker to get, the comptac minotaur is awesome.


----------



## jmpaul320

itp a3 upgraded
corsair voyager mini 32gb
jetbeam bc 25
gerber multitool
usually cycle between my rolex submariner, brietling navitimer, and luminox watches


----------



## SLOCIVIC

EagleTac D25AM-Ti 14500
iPhone4
Strider SNG RG CC Digi Tanto
Strider PT
Para P14 Limited


----------



## riccardo.dv

-Thrunite ti firefly
-Zippo Replica 1941
-Opinel #5 inox
-Xperia arc S (took the pic)
-Wallet not in pic

that's all


----------



## DaFABRICATA

-Benchmade Mini Barage
-Cool Fall Spy 007T
-Kimber Custom Crimson Carry II- Bobtailed
-10 Key Holder with 3x20mm trit vial
-Aluminum Wallet with 11mm Trit sphere in the corner- Both cerakoted "Burnt Bronze"


----------



## zenbeam

Before I very recently began entertaining the crave to learn about and collect a few decent flashlights, I completed a phase of pocket knife collecting (let's just say I've slowed way down for now after acquiring around 30 knives). So my EDC in the knife dept. will vary but the shots below are my most favorite and frequently carried. 

I suspect I will have at least a couple more "pocketable" flashlights as I delve further into the abyss of flashlight collecting. And so I am sure they will rotate to an extent as well. But for now, I have had a Streamlight Nano on my keychain for nearly a year and going strong. The EagleTacs are very new to me and I will carry either one at work on my belt holstered, but the D25C will go with me most anywhere else as well.





Tiny knife is a Boker Keycom and the other a Boker Subcom F
(magnetic money clip on my mini wallet holds small knives nicely in place)









EagleTacs (very recently acquired) - D25C Mini on left and a P20A2 MKII XP-G S2
(ordered a P100A2 but got a P20A2 at no extra charge - will tell story in another post soon). 





The Boker Trance - my favorite folding knife of all time. Gets carried mostly when 
I am not working - clipping it into the coin pocket of my jeans. The back side of 
the handle is all stainless steel and has the pocket clip attached there. 





The Kershaw Scallion. This one gets quite a bit of carry time too - for all occasions. 

Some of you folks carry some great stuff! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## tjswarbrick

DaFABRICATA said:


> -Benchmade Mini Barage
> -Cool Fall Spy 007T
> -Kimber Custom Crimson Carry II- Bobtailed
> -10 Key Holder with 3x20mm trit vial
> -Aluminum Wallet with 11mm Trit sphere in the corner- Both cerakoted "Burnt Bronze"



I'm not doubting that you carry one, but that particular BM doesn't look much like the last Mini Barrage I handled.
Is that the Onslaught?

The wallet looks great - not like the clamshells I see on line. How's it feel to carry a metal wallet all day?


----------



## [email protected]

An energizer 1w 1xAA LED :thumbsup:


----------



## schmanto




----------



## tam17

Fenix E05 R3 w/spare alkie
JetBeam PA01 w/d-c-fix diffuser
AlpinePro wallet
Aluminum carabiner
A&P-style cable keyring
Victorinox Classic SD (blk) or vintage Recruit or Opinel #7
Munkees Waterproof Capsule (=ca$hstash)
Keys

Although contents may vary...


----------



## 97t-bird

Just got this today..... Fenix LD01 and Benchmade 585 mini barrage. Sorry for the crappy quality taken with my cell and used my iPads leather cover as the ground lol.


----------



## Vish

Let me be frank. I am new to EDC (few months) and i have been hoarding a lot of key chain stuff from online stores. Number 1 on the priority list is flashlights, followed by few other stuff. Right now on my EDC (Key Chain) i carry a key chain carabiner (From Harbor Freight), quick release (Countycomm), keyring with loyalty cards, Fenix E05, Sandisk USB, screwdriver (Countycomm), leatherman style CS, swisstool keys. I feel that its a bit on the bulky side but over next few days i am going to trim it down to bare essentials. Alternatively, I am planning to buy a EDC pouch.


----------



## riccardo.dv

schmanto said:


>



You have an ub3t in your pocket?

Tapatalk @Xperia Arc S


----------



## parnass

Vish said:


> ... i have been hoarding a lot of key chain stuff from online stores... Right now on my EDC (Key Chain) i carry a key chain carabiner ...., keyring with loyalty cards,.... I feel that its a bit on the bulky side but over next few days i am going to trim it down to bare essentials....



Loyalty cards are prone to breaking and falling off a keyring. I've found several "lost" loyalty cards in parking lots which broke near the hole.

Here is a less bulky way to carry loyalty cards. You can cut the bar codes from the loyalty cards and combine up to 4 of them into a single laminated card, the size of a business card. I carry this in my wallet.


----------



## gentlemanjacks

surefire ub3t
leatherman surge black
surefire lx2 lumamax
gerber lmf 2 survival knive


----------



## schmanto

riccardo.dv said:


> You have an ub3t in your pocket?



That light is usually in my backpack.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

As always, I am in awe of the neatness and ability to keep EDC's pristine that some people display on these threads. My pocket kipple is loved but used in general - all bear the scuffs and scratches of life in the big city. Just like me!

Anyway, once again I play the EDC game.

Jeans pockets:

Handkerchief
Paracord 
Leatherman Micra
CRKT Getaway Driver
Keys and chain
Zippo with windproof butane insert (Betty Page Edition)
Superball
Cycle Hire Fob
Arc AAA-P
2 X Flashaholics Fauxtons
Fischer Bullet Pen
Surefire E1e with 3 XPG mod by blueled
Zebra H31
Fenix LD01 SS
Exotac Matchcap
Mobile phone headphones (in black case)
spare cells (3 x CR123A and 1 x IMR in one case - 2 x AW RCR123A in another)
Wallet
Kangaroo Coin purse
First Light Tomahawk LE clipped to belt






Jacket pockets:

Mobile phone (Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc)
Mobile charger battery
Contact lens drops
Oyster Card and spare money holder
ARC LS First Run modded by Bombelman
Peak Logan QTC in SS with High CRI
Olympus LS3 recorder with case and windshield







Blimey I carry a lot in my Jeans! Some of it suprised me!


----------



## Sno4Life

Nyctophiliac said:


> Blimey I carry a lot in my Jeans! Some of it suprised me!



I think most would be surprised at the superball....


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Sno4Life said:


> I think most would be surprised at the superball....



I try not to be predictable.

Besides, I have yet to find someone who doesn't want to play with it. I think it's instinctive. 

Occasionally a yoyo finds it's way in there too!


----------



## netman

removed


----------



## Rokron

Here are a few things that I alternate with.


----------



## Slumber

Nyctophiliac, you EDC a kangaroo coin purse? That's nuts!


----------



## Samy

tjswarbrick said:


> The wallet looks great - not like the clamshells I see on line. How's it feel to carry a metal wallet all day?



x2? I haven't seen a metal wallet before...

Cheers


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Slumber Pass said:


> Nyctophiliac, you EDC a kangaroo coin purse? That's nuts!



No, I had them removed first!


----------



## THE_dAY

Nyctophiliac said:


> No, I had them removed first!


Haha, at first glance I thought it was some sort of whoopee cushion.


----------



## nbp

Been working hard on my Ti EDC gear. We're almost there! Here's what's in my pockets as I head to work, all Ti...


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Been working hard on my Ti EDC gear. We're almost there! Here's what's in my pockets as I head to work, all Ti...



I have a Ti Atwood Pest. Love it.

Curious if you've had any issues with the ZT.


----------



## tjswarbrick

nbp said:


> Been working hard on my Ti EDC gear. We're almost there! Here's what's in my pockets as I head to work, all Ti...



Very nice setup, nbp.
In my dreams, when I have the scratch, a Haiku, Prybaby, and 0551 will do it for me.
In the meantime, I make do with a Groovy!, Piranha, and M390 Para2.


----------



## nbp

Monocrom said:


> I have a Ti Atwood Pest. Love it.
> 
> Curious if you've had any issues with the ZT.



Peter makes awesome stuff! I have gotten hold of 5 of his various tools over the past few years and I love them and carry them all the time. So handy!

As to the ZT, I just got it in yesterday actually, lol. No issues yet, though it hasn't seen too much slashing action in two days of carry. Cuts coffee cake really well though. 



tjswarbrick said:


> Very nice setup, nbp.
> In my dreams, when I have the scratch, a Haiku, Prybaby, and 0551 will do it for me.
> In the meantime, I make do with a Groovy!, Piranha, and M390 Para2.



Thanks! I absolutely recommend the Haiku when you can do it. It's in my opinion the best EDC light out there, as you can tell from my review in my sigline. Atwood's stuff is great too. This is my first experience with ZT, I am liking it so far. Can't afford a real XM-18 after months of lusting, so this baby is the next best thing - Rick's design at a third of the price. Nice.


----------



## pitvpr

Marathon SAR
Strider SMF
iPhone 4
Glock 19
Novatac Storm


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Peter makes awesome stuff! I have gotten hold of 5 of his various tools over the past few years and I love them and carry them all the time. So handy!
> 
> As to the ZT, I just got it in yesterday actually, lol. No issues yet, though it hasn't seen too much slashing action in two days of carry. Cuts coffee cake really well though.
> 
> 
> . . . This is my first experience with ZT, I am liking it so far. Can't afford a real XM-18 after months of lusting, so this baby is the next best thing - Rick's design at a third of the price. Nice.



Price is a small issue with the XM-18. Getting a new one or finding someone to part with their's is an even bigger one. Understandable, but a bit annoying. 

Definitely like the look of that particular ZT.


----------



## legtu

i envy you guys. what's usually in my pockets are just pocket lints, change, handkerchief and a usb drive. :naughty:


----------



## F250XLT

*What are you carrying today, post a pic here...*

Today's choices...


----------



## arek98

*Re: What are you carrying today, post a pic here...*






Same Dell keyboard, desk looks similar too, LOL.


----------



## F250XLT




----------



## Roger Sully

*Re: What are you carrying today, post a pic here...*




[/IMG]

X10 & P20 in the backpack. QuarkX123 and E1E with 2mode LED in my pockets.


----------



## davyro

*Re: What are you carrying today, post a pic here...*





My first photo upload in a thread,it just had to be my Rotary.I know the lighting isn't great but it was just a quick shot with my phone.:duh2:


----------



## etherealshade

A custom L1 running a M31N, off one AA cell for two lovely levels and decently long runtime. :devil:


----------



## Rokron

I'll alternate with this selection.


----------



## q3131a

No pics from me but I EDC a Surefire E1B Back Up. Goes with me pretty much where ever I go. Unfortunately, after 9/11, I haven't carried any knives. I used to EDC a SAK Champ and a Buck 110.


----------



## Monocrom

q3131a said:


> No pics from me but I EDC a Surefire E1B Back Up. Goes with me pretty much where ever I go. Unfortunately, after 9/11, I haven't carried any knives. I used to EDC a SAK Champ and a Buck 110.



Thankfully, NYPD still doesn't care about Swiss Army Knives or multi-tools with non-locking blades that can't be accessed from the outside. Though to be honest, I do know of a lawyer representing two different clients arrested under the Sullivan Act and charged with carrying gravity knives. In both cases, Buck model 110s. I still carry my SAK. Though it's a thin layer Victorinox Compact.


----------



## NimRock

Revo sunglasses
Seiko 5 military
Cheep vodafone smart phone
Zebra expandz pen
Vic classic alox
Quark Mini CR2 High CRI

The Quark is new and I'm loving the light, for it's brightness (compared to the Itp A2 Eos it replaced) and the high CRI beam. It is a bit thick and heavy though. I may have to buy yet more lights


----------



## loquutis79

Oh you guys with all the Glocks and Sigs, I would love to collect hand guns as they are so cool. I am not a fan of what they can do, but the items themselves are so amazing. Up here in Canada we have a hard time walking around with smokes in our pockets, never mind hand guns.

I would love to EDC a nice Glock just for the cool factor.


----------



## Monocrom

loquutis79 said:


> I would love to EDC a nice Glock just for the cool factor.



Honestly, if they weren't so lightweight and ridiculously reliable, I doubt so many would bother carrying them.

In terms of looks or "cool" factor, they're ugly as Hell! Looks like someone took a brick, turned it sideways, carved out a crude form that looks like a handgun, spray-painted it black, and then put it in a holster. Imagine meeting a woman who was perfectly ideal for you in each and every single way, except in terms of looks. Would you still keep her? Hell, I definitely would. Same reason so may folks EDC a Glock. Much respect to every aspect of an excellent handgun, except the looks. (Oh man, they're so ugly. :sick2: )


----------



## Danielight

What I "Every Day Carry" in my front pockets: *iTP A3 EOS Upgraded*, and *Leatherman Micra*. (Wallet and comb in back pockets.)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

No pics (sorry,don't have a camera..) but here goes.

Apartment keys (door and mailbox) on a lanyard,Keycard (for the exterior door) in a bus pass holder with lanyard.(both clipped to my belt loop with carabiners).That's in my right front pocket.

In my left front pocket usually lives my Ti Preon 2.(quite bright and usefully sized.)


----------



## biglights

Just got a zebralight sc600, cant wait to put it into action!!!


----------



## badinstincts

YOU PEOPLE ARE CRAZY! I got a small wallet, my iphone, house keys and car keys, and cigarettes. You people seriously need all that junk, especially knives? Wimps! And I thought I had too much junk in my pockets. Ughhh


----------



## Burgess

here's an idea . . . .


Ditch those cigarettes, and you can carry a Swiss Army Knife !



_


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, we all know that a real man can quit cold turkey. 

(Just kidding.)


----------



## OCD

badinstincts said:


> YOU PEOPLE ARE CRAZY! I got a small wallet, my iphone, house keys and car keys, and cigarettes. You people seriously need all that junk, especially knives? Wimps! And I thought I had too much junk in my pockets. Ughhh



I don't recall you mentioning any type of light!? :thinking: ....on a forum dedicated to flashlights! :fail:

So you don't believe in being prepared. Just don't get mad when you ask one of us that is prepared to borrow something...like a knife cause you need to open a package...or a screwdriver cause you need to tighten something and us "wimps" don't want to be bothered.

And just FWIW...I carry *2 *knives and *2 *flashlights (all together they actually carry smaller than a pack of cigarettes and don't cost as much in the long run!)


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Seecamp .32, wallet, keys with small $1 light and small Swiss army knife, phone, sometimes a Leatherman SuperTool on my belt and now usually a bigger light, like my tan V10R that came yesterday.

I'm in shorts 345 days a year, but I like to look tidy. Things are starting to get heavy, so the Leatherman has been given a break.

Chris


----------



## Xacto

badinstincts said:


> YOU PEOPLE ARE CRAZY! I got a small wallet, my iphone, house keys and car keys, and cigarettes. You people seriously need all that junk, especially knives? Wimps! And I thought I had too much junk in my pockets. Ughhh



Okay, honestly most EDC stuff is a little bit over the top. But at least a small AAA keychain light and a small Victorinox like a Vic Rambler are quite usefull and could even be carried inside the cigarettes box. Give it a try! ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Chef niloc

New member, but this is what I have on me right now. Its a lenslight mini-Ti, its my 1st and only light, but I think that will quickly change. As for the knife (I have lots of them) its a custom Emerson CQC 

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa214/celtic2174/e7f182b8.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Torchaddict

Arc6 modded with a Cree XM-L T6. This thing rocks! Bright as heck and I still can't believe it's less than 3" long for a CR123 light. I had a really, _really_, difficult time in choose between this and the HDS System Executive Series, but I'm so glad that I went for the smaller, but still capable Arc6. Throw in the fact that it has a button tritium slot, the legendary deep pocket carry McGizmo clip, and piston drive UI and you have a real EDC winner. The mod does wonders to the output.


----------



## demoteamone




----------



## nmos

badinstincts said:


> YOU PEOPLE ARE CRAZY! I got a small wallet, my iphone, house keys and car keys, and cigarettes. You people seriously need all that junk, especially knives? Wimps! And I thought I had too much junk in my pockets. Ughhh



I use my light (Itp A3) and multitool (Leatherman Charge Ti) every day. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fisk-king

ZT 0551
Muyshondt Mako neut.
Thrunite Ti (3 lm)
Duraloop aaa

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/Fiskking/IMG_20120517_172419.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Labrador72

demoteamone said:


>


Is the knife in the pic an Extrema Ration 185 RAO hybrid folding knife?


----------



## Eisenhower

Surefire 6P
Surefire E2E
Cold steel Mini Lawman


----------



## bladesmith3

streamlifgt protac 2L 
surefire e2e


----------



## demoteamone

Labrador72 said:


> Is the knife in the pic an Extrema Ration 185 RAO hybrid folding knife?




Yep, why you own the same one?


----------



## 97catintenn

I'm a wimp in the flashlight world...I carry a Fenix e05...


----------



## run4jc

97catintenn said:


> I'm a wimp in the flashlight world...I carry a Fenix e05...



Nothing about that to make you a wimp! If you use what you have and have what you use, then it's the right light! Nothing wrong with an E05...:thumbsup:

This is a great thread. We all have so much cool hardware, but what do we REALLY use? Which one do you most often find in your pocket? Well, I bought the one I'm carrying out of curiosity, and it has pretty much taken over. 

Tan Sunwayman V10R
DQG AAA on my keychain
Spyderco - I think it's a Walker - I love my Hinderer XM, but this lightweight Spydie is what I find in my pocket most often!


----------



## loquutis79

Besides my wallet, keys, and Nakaya fountain pen,[no more change cause I spend it all on flashlights] I now carry my newest torch. It is the Eagle Tac D25LC2. As much as I like my Fenix lights and the Klarus XT2C [which has no clip-curse you Klarus and rthyms with "flowing ear" for not sending me one with a clip], my true fav. is the Eagle Tac. Wow! The Lumens! The really small size!! The CLIP!!! This is the torch I have been looking for.
I totally love this light.


----------



## AZPops




----------



## run4jc

AZPops said:


>



Classic :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Barnhart

Surefire Z1 with an XM-L T6 on Surefire 3V primaries
Uniquefire G10 on 14500
Zebra 301 pen
Spec Ops wallet (with a zipper pocket for thumbdrives)
Badge
Sig Sauer P232 .380 7+1
Glock 19 15+1
Spare Glock mag - 18
Smith & Wesson SWBG2TS Border Guard 2 Rescue Knife - seatbelt cutter, glass punch, 4.4" blade
On the key chain:
Res-Q-Me Tool
Gerber Bear Grylls Compact Multi-Tool
El cheapo pinch light with a battery that I can't seem to kill
Iphone - a 3GS, I think. Don't really care what the model is as long as it works

Someone earlier in the thread suggested that we provide our occupation with the post to help understand the reasoning behind the items we carry. I'm a full time state law enforcement instructor, teaching high risk warrant & arrest tactics and constitutional law. I have previously taught electronic surveillance, electronic theory and soldering skills to law enforcement technical personnel. I am in on-duty status as a police officer when working. I have been in law enforcement for 22 years. Since I am a state government employee, my financially required second job is professional photographer, which I have done for over 26 years. In my spare time, I am a volunteer firefighter and emergency medical responder in the county where I live (another 10 years). Gee, I sound old now. 

So that's what is in my pockets or on my belt when I leave for work. I also have my man-bag in the car when traveling, in my classroom when teaching, or in my office when doing as little work as possible. It's a Maxpedition bail-out bag with a medical trauma kit and boo-boo kit, extra ammunition, spare light and Leatherman Wave multi-tool, 10x monocular, ASP baton, mirror, safety glasses, rescue strap and carabiner, 100' 550 cord, Surefire G2, police traffic vest, mini spools of duct tape and electrical tape, earplugs, ballistic trauma plate, and a shove knife.

My first post - glad to be here and hello to everyone. 

-Steve


----------



## Wrend

Wrend said:


> Show and tell? Here's some of my typical EDC.



From: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Essential-for-every-man-in-this-evil-world-)


----------



## Random Dan




----------



## ABTOMAT

When it comes to threads like these there's "actual EDC" and then "carry on days when I feel like I want to haul a lot of stuff around." The latter obviously makes for a more entertaining picture so that's what gets posted. Or at least that's what I post. 

Reminds me of an image I saw once. Comparing "my EDC" and "my EDC when browsing xyz forum."


----------



## TORCH_BOY

Key chain with keys attached to Fenix EO1, wallet and coins


----------



## mvyrmnd

It's been nearly a year since I posted mine, so there's been a few substitutions and additions:






Casio PRG-240 (same)
iPhone 4S (upgraded from 4)
Generic polarized sunnies
Mac's Tri-EDC with High-CRI emitters
Leatherman Charge TTi
Wallet (same)
Kershaw Junkyard Dog II

On my keys:
Peanut Lighter
Whistle (trackable on Geocching.com)
32GB Flash Drive
Quark Preon High CRI
Victorinox Climber
Inka Pen


----------



## Ilikelite

I carry a satchel "not a man purse" to work so I keep what I actually carry on me pretty light. I have nitrile gloves, small tool kit, aspirin, blood pressure tester, blood sugar tester, car keys with a lego darth vader light , pens, another knife, a full lock pick kit for house doors and car doors, auto jigglers, small monocular, and two more lights usually a nitecore tm-11 for flood and a dereelight aspheric for throw.
I am a supervisor on nights in a 650,000 square foot facility. I am running the entire building so I have to be the nurse, HR, and sometimes maintenance since everybody else leaves at 5pm.

Family forum. Image removed. Wallet not appropriate.


SENT FROM MY HTC THUNDERBOLT USING TAPATALK


----------



## grrr925

this! first post on cpf! love my sunwayman v10r ti xp-g!


----------



## SoCalDep

This is right now...The light and knife changes depending on my mood. I also have a Streamlight Nano (soon to be Thrunite Ti) on my key ring, which I couldn't fit in the pic and make look decent....


----------



## SRacer2000

Is that the new M&P Shield?


----------



## SoCalDep

SRacer2000 said:


> Is that the new M&P Shield?



Nope...It's the M&P Compact... A little fatter but 12+1 capacity.


----------



## CARNAL1

It's been awhile guys and gals but here goes. My EDC is Old School, my phone is a Samsung T139. My belt carry is a Victorinox SwissChamp, along with a 4Sevens Q Mini 123. The lights that I'm pocket carrying today are a Surefire E2E Executive Elite with a Malkoff Valiant Concepts VME head loaded with an M61LL. Also, a SF C2 Centurion BLK loaded with a Solarforce R5 Single mode DI. And last but not least a SF C3 Centurion bored to take 18500s, loaded with a Lighthound R5 Single mode DI. And I can't forget my EDC blade is an Ontario RAT 1. (Love that knife). Happy Dark Trails.


----------



## rtryland

Part of Today's pocketables.


----------



## fishndad

Rokron said:


> I'll alternate with this selection.



Whats in your pockets?
Must be the original packaging the light and spiderco came in by the looks of the condition.

Mine, today was M11r,kerswaw 3" on my keys,sharpie and bic


----------



## Chowser

This was last year. This year, I replaced the Android phone with an iPhone. Everything else is still the same.
Light is 4sevens quark mini123, knife is the HK Ally knife.


----------



## ScottFree

Which model is the Glock?.


----------



## Jaiofspam




----------



## SoCalDep

ScottFree said:


> Which model is the Glock?.




Probably a 33, since he has a spare .357 Sig magazine. Very nice. I love that round.


----------



## Jaiofspam




----------



## Monocrom

That Emerson looks excellent with the Krein re-grind.


----------



## Jaiofspam

Monocrom said:


> That Emerson looks excellent with the Klein re-grind.



thanks!, tom krein does excellent work and has recently begun to take regrind orders again if youre interested


----------



## Monocrom

Sounds great. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Jaiofspam




----------



## HaileStorm

Edc stuff, alternate between the xt11 and xt2c while the T602 stays in my car's glove box 


Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baxtrom

A modest Philips SFL7380 and a Victorinox Waiter. Light, knife, corkscrew, in other words all you need :thumbsup:


----------



## powernoodle

Mine varies daily, but this is typical:


----------



## reppans

My summer minimalist EDC


----------



## fizzwinkus

my wallet with house and car keys inside (thank god for nfc!), iphone 4s (kevazinga wood custom back), boker hyper with custom orange scale, and sunwayman m11r neutral


----------



## ikeyballz

Keys on Leatherman carabiner, SAK Classic, Preon P0, engineering ring
LV wallet
Opinel No. 6
Handkerchief, Rhodia notepad, Casio watch
Preon P1 with clicky, Tec accessories suspension clip (I have both the pocket clip and keyring clip attached)
Pen pouch with Lamy CP1 fountain pen and a Kuru Toga mechanical pencil

---------------
Actual usage:
keys: obvious
Leatherman carabiner: bottle opener, clip keys to belt loops, holds key rings together (I need the car ignition key separate or else my knee bumps the key ring - the downside of driving an S2000)
wallet: obvious
Opi: mostly used for food or cutting open packaging where I work (lab assistant) 
Handkerchief: doesn't get much use, but its more for wiping hands when paper towel is not present
Rhodia: memo pad, gas mileage counter
Casio watch: The hourly beep minder. reminds me to get poop down "hey stop slacking, an hour has passed" 
Preon p1: EDC light, I used to carry a quark AA or Quark Mini but the lack of knurling on the p1 is nice especially when you don't want to scratch up the wallet thats kept in the same pocket. 
Pen pouch: Keeps the CP1 insulated from my clothes..just in case it springs a leak - which it hasn't ever done yet.


----------



## Phil Ament

Lint!


----------



## CDCJON551

I carry a Hugsby p2 using a cr123a 3.6v not bad at all. Budget light lasted me for 2 yrs and been through alot


----------



## beach honda

Have lost two lights in the past 2 weeks, so here is what is left of the ALWAYS carried roundup.
SF C2-M2 w\ TL Triad tail, bored SF Z2 w\ Cryos, HDS Twisty 85Tr, JetBeam TCR-1, 47's MiNi CR2, 47's Preon P0, ZT 0560, G23, Awrench, handcuff key, E01, PST II, fire steel. Lanyards courtesy of J.C.


----------



## run4jc

beach honda said:


> Have lost two lights in the past 2 weeks, so here is what is left of the ALWAYS carried roundup.
> SF C2-M2 w\ TL Triad tail, bored SF Z2 w\ Cryos, HDS Twisty 85Tr, JetBeam TCR-1, 47's MiNi CR2, 47's Preon P0, ZT 0560, G23, Awrench, handcuff key, E01, PST II, fire steel. Lanyards courtesy of J.C.



Aw, man!! What did you lose?


----------



## beach honda

run4jc said:


> Aw, man!! What did you lose?



Eagletac D25C Ti Clicky and ZebraLight SC31w. And not misplaced....GONE!


----------



## phobs

Phone, wallet, keys, Canon S95, and my Benchmade 710-2.


----------



## jabe1

I'm looking at what some of you carry, and thinking... I hope you don't fall into a large body of water, you'll sink like a rock! (or maybe a chunk of Ti).

I travel light. Victorinox Pioneer (a nice old one with brass liner), EDC light of the day, keys (three, on a small ring), front pocket wallet, cell phone.

Sometimes I switch out the SAK for a larger folder.


----------



## baxtrom

..nah, just kidding. Would be stylish though: A mother of pearl pen knife, a Pelikan fountain pen and a Daimon Focus light.


----------



## funzel

Surefire E1B w/ Z68 tail 
Photon Micro-Light II 
Leatherman S4 squirt 
Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro


----------



## beach honda

Funzel, I like the simplicity!

So many excellent pictures guys and gals, keep em coming!


----------



## mhs

- Leatherman PST.
- Leatherman Micra on belt mounted keychain, usually there are also home and car keys attached.
- IMCO lighter - I'm not smoker, but it's always good to have source of fire with you.
- Watch - it's Citizen "windsurfer" watch from 80's. 20+ years and still going strong.
- Sanrenmu 710 folder.
- Mini Maglite 2AAA modded with 5mm LED Nichia GS and QTC for infinitely variable output. 
- CQG S2 with warm XM-L and QTC - primary EDC light.
- CQG S1 with warm XP-G and QTC - I carry it on neck strap as backup.
- Phone - HTC Dream.
- Leather wallet not shown on photo. 

I have slightly improved some items and flashlights are totally modified from stock. It may look like a lot of heavy stuff to carry, but I already got used to this kit and it doesn't disturb me in daily tasks.


----------



## run4jc

Simple... (only 1 Spy - just shown in 2 photos...:devil


----------



## beach honda

Dan,

Sweet Hinderer! I just LOVE the industrial look of the Ti scale and the clip looks like a beast as well! Stonewashed Ti = drool


----------



## run4jc

beach honda said:


> Dan,
> 
> Sweet Hinderer! I just LOVE the industrial look of the Ti scale and the clip looks like a beast as well! Stonewashed Ti = drool



Thanks, Chris...here's one more little item that I sometimes carry, along with my almost 26 year old watch...


----------



## chrisbfu

what kind of light is that? looks like you've got a great EDC set up.


----------



## run4jc

chrisbfu said:


> what kind of light is that? looks like you've got a great EDC set up.




Thanks! 

Pistol - S&W M&P .40 cal
Watch - Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust
Knife - Hinderer 3" XM18 Flipper

and the light - the one and only

Spy 007 XPG in stonewashed gunner grip (see here)


----------



## beach honda

run4jc said:


> .40 cal



Great minds think alike.


----------



## run4jc

beach honda said:


> Great minds think alike.



Indeed - have a Glock 22 also - and a High Point carbine in .40 cal...


----------



## powernoodle

http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o487/BirchHardwood/20120715_175700.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm

Powernoodle adds: sorry again, Mr. Norm.


----------



## nativecajun

Whats in my pocket now and most of the time. 4sevens mini CR2. Love it. Very bright and it fits in the mouth so you can work or what ever hands free. Thought about getting the CR123 but what the heck. Have this one already. Batteries are the same price at a buck a piece. Figured the CR123 battery would last longer and it probobaly would but I like the size of the CR2 model. So ya it is in my pocket 99.9999999999999999999 % of the time. It is definatly my EDC light.


----------



## reppans




----------



## Data314

My EDC (trying this just to learn how to post photo's, if nothing else) . . . Cell Phone, Leatherman Juice XE6, Zippo Lighter, Glock 26 with extra mag, Kershaw Leek, Klarus XT1C. (Whoo hoo! It took me 3 tries but I think I figured it out!)





[/IMG]


----------



## OCD

reppans said:


>




If you don't mind me asking reppans, what brand holster is this? It looks very much like a Crossbreed that I'm about to purchase.


----------



## reppans

OCD said:


> If you don't mind me asking reppans, what brand holster is this? It looks very much like a Crossbreed that I'm about to purchase.



Galco King Tuk... got it off the shelf in a Cabelas I think. Couldn't wait for the CB, and didn't like the religious insignia on the clips.


----------



## djozz

no guns for me , here's what i carried around today:




[/URL]
EDCdjozz by djozz1, on Flickr[/IMG]

Victorinox knife, phone, ITP A3 titanium XPG-R5, Photon Freedom micro, 
modded SSUltrafireF6 (NANJG 1.4A 3mod driver l-m-h, Nichia 219), keychain-trit, 
home-made bottle-opener.
-djozz-


----------



## Mr Blonde

These little tools the other day.

http://spydercollector.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/edc_april2012_dragonflyzdp.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## schmanto

The ub3t is in my backpack. The rest is in my pockets. My wallet and my keys are not on the picture.


http://img.tapatalk.com/1854354c-0106-dc1e.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Robb in Austin

No pics but...

Eagletac D25C clicky
Buck Bantam BLW
key ring with an Inova XS
phone/wallet
gum(always!)
lip balm most of the time


----------



## palmettoinspect

Here is mine.

M&P Shield 9mm with extra magazine
Von Zipped sunglasses with Cablz straps
Columbia wallet
Zebralight SC600 
Pentax W90
Rip Curl Tides watch
Tacoma/House keys


----------



## TKC

*I have my beloved McGizmo Haiku in my pocket.*


----------



## cyclesport

palmettoinspect said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> M&P Shield 9mm with extra magazine
> Von Zipped sunglasses with Cablz straps
> Columbia wallet
> Zebralight SC600
> Pentax W90
> Rip Curl Tides watch



Not to get off point, and sincerely hope I'm not breeching CPF etiquitte, but how do you like your M&P 9mm Shield? It's the first one I've seen in actual use...looks as though you've had a grip reduction/enhancement as well?


----------



## palmettoinspect

cyclesport said:


> Not to get off point, and sincerely hope I'm not breeching CPF etiquitte, but how do you like your M&P 9mm Shield? It's the first one I've seen in actual use...looks as though you've had a grip reduction/enhancement as well?



Love it. Yes very hard to get ahold of but there are quite a few out there, just gotta know where to look. It shoots just like a fullsize gun and is super accurate. Ive got about 400-500 rounds through it now. I did install Talon stick on grips but that is the only mod. That is the factory 7 round magazine in the mag well and the extra 8 round mag in the picture that is exteneded longer than the 7 round mag. Gun does not print at all with a cheap $11 blackhawk IWB holster. My RKBA holster should be in soon and should conceal even better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_snDvez9bo&NR=1&feature=endscreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obdj1TXDh7I&feature=plcp


----------



## WmArnold1

Yeah, I jingle & jangle a lot while I walk around. Here's my list, ordered by approximate frequency of use:

SanDisk GigaWare 16Gb USB drive (I hope to upgrade to a 64 GB drive soon)
Bic Z4B11 1.0mm pen (this works better than a Sharpie for me and it has never leaked - knock-on-wood..)
ZebraLight SC600 (cool-white)
Loggerhead Bit Dr. 20XR w/ "ratchet", 10 reversible bits, and 21 separate driver heads.
Leatherman Micra (I use the scissors a lot more than any other Micra-tool)
Swiss+Tech multi-tool (this is probably redundant now, but it's small..)
Cochlear Hearing-Aid batteries, carried in pouch.
Generic Six foot measuring tape.
Gerber Paul 2PW knife.
Mini Vice-Grip's. (These get left at home when I'm not expecting "work")
ResQme Emergency window-smasher & seat-belt cutter

Not shown: my wallet and the Smith & Wesson 357 that's strapped to my ankle. Imho, that's is more appropriate for ConcealedCarryForum than CPF.


----------



## perado

http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz139/perado/Guns%20and%20knives/P2250079.jpg


----------



## ffemt6263

Peraldo- wow! Do you wear 5-11 tactical pants everywhere?! Haha. Just kidding...kinda.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I don't actually carry all this junk with me every day, but it's my full pocket-load if I'm taking a day trip or something.










WmArnold1 said:


> Yeah, I jingle & jangle a lot while I walk around.



There's a joke there I'm gonna leave to someone else.


----------



## KirthGersen

My humble EDC is what appears in the photo plus wallet, phone, watch, and often a pen. The SuperTalent 16 GB drive has a complete recent backup copy of my work on it at all times in a TrueCrypt volume, and TrueCrypt is installed on it as well in portable mode. My wife turned me on to the Troika valet-style keychain, and I've found it to be well made and a handy little item. The peanut lighter is pretty unnecessary as I don't smoke, but I like being able to make fire in case of _zombie apocalypse_.

ETA: I've added a three-mode Sipik SK68 to a front pocket (when I wear jeans, not slacks-- else it goes in my briefcase). I've grown irrationally attached to that cheap light.


----------



## davyro

HDS Rotary,smith & wesson knife,lizards claw & my keys


----------



## mike16

Hi there, Mike from Johannesburg here.

Picked up this Olight M20s yesterday and Lovin' it!

http://www.airrifle.co.za/picture.php?albumid=1585&pictureid=19857


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## tam17

Right now? Fenix E05R3 plus a spare Eneloop, Wenger Soldier, Munkees stash capsule w/some cash, keys, Alpine Pro sports wallet, Orbit Eucalyptus gum.

Cheers


----------



## reppans

Four pocket essentials I never-leave-home-without.






The rest I'll have on my person 90% of the time, and how I carry for a "gray man" look.


----------



## bodhran

Lighter, Buck Red Dot, 4sevens Mini CR123 HCRI, Quantum DD. ZL SC600w added on my belt at work.


----------



## schmanto

The light runs on a 10440 battery. I use it all the time. Great little light


----------



## fgials

reppans said:


>



Love the Wasp!


----------



## guardpost3

Taking this picture made me realize I should be looking for another wallet. And yes, I pretty much do "EDC" a laptop. I don't have to use it often, but my job requires me to have it available at all times.


----------



## Delta_One

Hola there! 

Lotsa interesting stuffs you guys have as your EDC! 

Mine is a simple one below 
http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/izzac_helmy/IMG_20120926_170605.jpg

Btw, we can't have handguns here in Singapore 

Clockwise from Top:
Casio G Shock GDF 100, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Zippo Lighter, Victorinox Swiss-knife, Lumintop ED20 & last but not least my bunch of keys!


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## ColdZero

My EDC ...
mini maxpedition pack containing..
zebra H31f
2x spare AA eneloops
compass

Leatherman tool on belt.
I phone
wallet
Dualband Kenwood HT


----------



## afraidofdark

Stainless DQG II R4 nw on the keyring, and love my SRM 704. The money clip is from my wife, cards and DL clipped inside the bills.


----------



## T45

parnass said:


> Loyalty cards are prone to breaking and falling off a keyring. I've found several "lost" loyalty cards in parking lots which broke near the hole.
> 
> Here is a less bulky way to carry loyalty cards. You can cut the bar codes from the loyalty cards and combine up to 4 of them into a single laminated card, the size of a business card. I carry this in my wallet.



now that's a smart idea.


----------



## DrewDT

I just use an app Cardstar to save my loyalty cards on my smartphone. Excellent way to reduce what I carry.


----------



## colormeugly

TheTomas said:


> I'm pretty proud of my titanium Preon2/Embassy Pen/Sebenza trio, so I've been using any excuse to post pictures. Here's my EDC stuff



What knife are you using here?


----------



## FrogmanM

colormeugly said:


> What knife are you using here?



Looks like a Chris Reeve Sebenza to me. (BTW, your CC Embassy pen looks great!)

-Mayo


----------



## jamesmtl514

Is your zippo Ti also? 
Nice EDC


----------



## Bigpapi13

Fenix PD20 (been through washer and dryer 2 or 3 times), Spyderco Tenacious or Kershaw Skyline, Peanut lighter, Glock 26 plus spare mag, wallet, keys, chapstick.


----------



## Pretbek

Bigpapi13 said:


> Fenix PD20 (been through washer and dryer 2 or 3 times), Spyderco Tenacious or Kershaw Skyline, Peanut lighter, Glock 26* plus spare mag*, wallet, keys, chapstick.



Dang, really? Haven't heard that often from people who carry. Visit OK Corral much?  I guess it is being as prepared as EDC 3 flashlights, so not as odd as it initially seemed to me.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Still carry HDS. 200T. (non-rotary) and I can't think of any situation where it has been anything but entirely adequate - Of course, there are times when a little more 'juice' would be great but the HDS. 200 gets the job done and the pure white beam is a refreshing change! 

Goodonya' Henry. :thumbsup:


----------



## quantumboy7

Spydie Police and his little sister.
Olight S10 and self-made holster.
Fenix LD-22 and self-made holster.
Keys with a Foursevens Preon (a wonderful little light!)
Self-made wallet.
Omega Seamaster Chrono (an old friend since 1996!)
Not shown: iPhone 4




edc by quantumboy7, on Flickr


----------



## parnass

quantumboy7 said:


> ...
> Olight S10 and self-made holster.
> Fenix LD-22 and self-made holster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edc by quantumboy7, on Flickr



Very nice home crafted holsters, quantumboy7! :goodjob:


----------



## grey timber wolf

This is my edc which includes my get home bag
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/14/4apetyma.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/14/8azu9umu.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/14/apy3ahym.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/14/qe5u6ysu.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## quantumboy7

parnass said:


> Very nice home crafted holsters, quantumboy7! :goodjob:



Thanks! A little hobby I picked up a while back...


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

It depends - SF U2 or Coast PX-25. A couple of times I've EDC'd an old Eveready metal-body Incan light just to be old-school.


----------



## Sno4Life

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/20/3e5upete.jpg

Work EDC:

OLight i3 aaa
Leatherman Squirt p4
Duluth Pack slim leather wallet
Droid X
Listerine pocket pack
SS collar stays (in shirt, not pocket...)
Swiss Legend chronograph with replacement leather band (Panerai style buckle)

Professional and functional.


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## MasseyLake

4sevens Quark X123^2
Sig Sauer P226
Extra Magazine
Benchmade 5000 Presidio
Droid Razr
Blackhawk Hawkhook
Keys
Notepad
Pen
Wallet
Timex Expedition


----------



## surgicalshot

ffemt6263 said:


> Shortstack-love that holster. How are you liking it? If im carrying iwb (most of the time) iys the only holster i use for any of my guns, and i have quite the pile of leather stacked in a box that goes unused because of the minotaur!


I too love that holster i carry a glock 27


----------



## mbw_151

All you guys that can wear the big cargo pants every day, man I'm jealous. I can barely avoid looking lumpy and conspicuous carrying a; wallet, iPhone, Surefire pen, SAK Executive and Photon Freedom. Yes there is a larger flashlight and knife in my briefcase. The SIG 239 in a Dan Bolcker 911 is only for special occasions and I have to dress appropriately for carry.


----------



## Twisted

DrewDT said:


> I just use an app Cardstar to save my loyalty cards on my smartphone. Excellent way to reduce what I carry.



As much as I love my smartphone and use it for everything I never thought about that. Great idea and will have to look in to it.

My EDC:

Fenix PD30 (coated OD green)
Kershaw ZT300 
Glock 30 (coated OD green)
Phone
Wallet


----------



## BLUE LED

EDC Nite MX10 NATO watch with tritium.
Eagletac D25C XP-G2 clicky


----------



## Gravediggaz

some great gear in this thread!


----------



## Glock 22




----------



## beach honda

I have two general setups: Heavy and light.

of course both modes have many different items that can be swapped in to custom tailor and fit the needs of the day, but here is a basic sample of a general heavy carry and a light carry.

OF course, I go nowhere without my maxpedition falcon 2 loaded to the brim with all necessary hardware and equipment. everything goes with me everywhere. Overboard? Yes. But not for me.

A typical variant of a heavy carry






a typical variant of a light carry (.38 snub not shown)


----------



## Wilfenite

Today:
Flashlight (4Sevens Quark 123^2)
Kershaw Leek Composite blade
Buck Whittaker (I'm a student, I like a small blade for trimming hangnails,etc.)
Pill fob
Bullet Space pen
Money clip (almost empty)
Flash drives (8, 16 and 32gb)
Leatherman wave
iPhone
Parker pen and pencil set
Keys

I'll post photos next time I change!


----------



## schmanto




----------



## Oakley4life

Never leave home without my streamlight protac 2l


----------



## Pmbspyder

either a streamlight pt 1aa or a 4 sevens 2aa. depends what kind of output i'll need!


----------



## nbp

Updates!

My normal EDC gear: 

Saddleback wallet
Keys, with E01 and SOG Micron Tanto
iPhone 4 (used to take pic)
ZT 0551
Mac's Ti Tri HI CRI
Haiku XP-G
McGizmo Ti ring holding:
Muyshondt Mako
Atwood Ti Prybaby
Atwood Ti Keyton with trits
Chapstick

As you can see, I've gone almost entirely titanium for my EDC gear. Took a bit to find all the right stuff, but I love every piece.


----------



## ffemt6263

Awesome setup nbp!


----------



## nbp

Thanks very much! I am really happy with this gear, it serves very well. Functional AND beautiful.


----------



## stax

ZL H502
Quantum DD


----------



## jpil

Itp A3 EOS Upgraded flashlight.


----------



## KuanR

I posted this over at CPF EDC forums, guess I'll put this here too:twothumbs

I finally got all my stuff back from mods/warranty work and took a picture








- Samsung Galaxy Note (Soon to be replaced by Galaxy Note 2) - Used to take picture
- LV Wallet
- Rolex Deep Sea Dweller
- Zero Tolerance 0560
- Mac's Damascus Tri-EDC with flucero28 work
- Mac's XM-L 18350 Ti with flucero28 work
- Quantum DD + Battery Capsule on car keys


I always carry 2 lights, one for flood and one for throw, but if space is an issue (not wearing a jacket) I swap the 2 lights out for a Tri-V


----------



## gunga

Drool...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice kit KuanR.
What kind of Honda?


----------



## ikeyballz

jamesmtl514 said:


> Very nice kit KuanR.
> What kind of Honda?


I was gonna ask the same question. My guess was that he's a fellow S2000 owner from the remote (some Hondas come without trunk buttons but all S's have them) and the key tip doesnt appear to be a laser engraved. My guess is 00-03?4? S2000!

(just because everything you carry is sort of a "this is my personality" type of thing and an S2000 definitely is NOT for everyone.)


----------



## f22shift

Luminox Watch
SWM v10r ti+, kydex holster
iphone
Paper wallet
"Lucky" bracelet
Wedding ring, tiffany co black titanium


----------



## KuanR

Haha thanks guys. I wish I had an S2000, but I just drive an old Accord.


----------



## nissanmaster1996

This is my EDC, Everyday at least this much goes with me. Some on me, some in my EDC bag. Ordered a Spyderco Resilience and saving for a Zero Tolerence 0561.




[/IMG]


----------



## nbp

Are you a secret agent?!


----------



## nissanmaster1996

I could tell you ..... but!


----------



## Monocrom

nissanmaster1996 said:


> I could tell you ..... but!



Exactly! Well put.

By the way, "Q" is upset with you. Something about wrecking yet another Aston Martin. Oh well, you're expected in Tangiers by tomorrow night. Try not to be late.


----------



## kelmo

I'm going retro today. An Arc AAA in my pant pocket and a yellow G2 in my raincoat pocket.


----------



## nissanmaster1996

Haha!


----------



## white_feather

I carry a Fenix PD30, a Victorinox Cadet, Fox40 whistle, some kinda writing thing I got at EDC Forums that isn't a pen yet isn't a pencil. It's just a piece of metal that unscrews and writes. I also carry the Altoids PSK still.


----------



## sven-AA

Here's my pocket dump:






Generic money clip,
Cash,
Saddle Back Leather Wallet Sleeve,
Fenix E05,
Generic Folder.


----------



## Popp

Found these forums months ago but just registered today ...

I carry the little AAA Thrunite Ti pretty much everywhere on my key ring. I intend to switch to my slightly bulkier Balder SE-1 (XML T6) as soon as I find the right way to attach it to a key ring ... I sometimes carry a SF 6PX PRO or a solarforce in the other pocket but those are not up to "every day" status yet.


----------



## bighawk

Unable to take pictures as I'm currently in public but this is what I'm carrying right now:
Bosca wallet 
Suunto Core all black watch 
iPhone 4S 
Benchmade Griptillian blacked out special edition w/ CPM M4 blade
Spyderco Paramilitary 2
Spyderco Manbug 
S&W M&P 9c in a RCS holster w/ 2 spare mags in RCS mag holsters
S&W 638 in Galco ankle glove w/ 2 speed strips 
Surefire E2D LED Defender
Surefire L2X Lumamax
Streamlight Nano on the keys
Flat black Zippo


----------



## Saber in PA

Keys with a Mag-Lite Solitaire
wallet
Kershaw's Leek Knife
Glock 26 in crossbreed supertuck holster
LG lucid Phone
JETBeam RRT01
kabar last ditch knife laced in boot *not in pic*


----------



## f22shift

f22shift said:


> Luminox Watch
> SWM v10r ti+, kydex holster
> iphone
> Paper wallet
> "Lucky" bracelet
> Wedding ring, tiffany co black titanium






redo. 
+1 MBI HF for the key


----------



## techwg

Helikon IDW Tactical Gloves
Generic Beanie hat
Rite in the Rain waterproof notebook
Space pen bullet
Maxpedition URBAN Wallet
Maxpedition Keeper
Maxpedition 5” Tube Sheath Black
Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition flashlight
Blackberry 9800 Case
Blackberry 9800
Fenix E05 flashlight
Yubikey
Super Talent PICO 4 GB flash drive
Uncle Bills Sliver Griper precision tweezers
Spyderco Bug knife
Progear battery holster with 4x CR123
x1 pair black nitrile exam gloves
Custom made para-cord lanyard made by me.

The coat I wear is a Helikon-tex Defender Fleece.


----------



## chaka

Sent from volcano using a spork.


----------



## kelmo

Power of 2 for me today. Aeon in my left pant pocket, 100 lumens; EB1 in my jacket pocket, 200 lumens; Fury in my backpack, 500 lumens.


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Just joined today, but my edc is a spyderco tenacious, pd32--soon to be pd32UE, leatherman charge tti, galaxy s2, and wallet.


----------



## 03gixxthou

Just arrived home and this is what I pulled from my pockets. Usual off duty carry.. Xdm 9mm with tlr-1 and extra mag all carried in Raven Concealment gear, V10r ti+, e2d, leatherman wave, and wallet. Phone is Samsung galaxy nexus, which was used to take pic and also have a dept issued southern Linc(nextel) phone. On duty carry is a duty belt full of gadgets
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cognitivefun

Glock 27 .40mm in pocket holster
EDS EDC from around 2007
Sebenza Classic
Pocket lint
Carpincho wallet with credit cards, cash, CCW and driver's license
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 in Seido case


----------



## Canada

Here is my edc

Iphone 4
fenix ld01
spyderco knife
keys, cash, credit cards......


I have an bugout bag in my vehicule with extended gear (including a surefire fury


----------



## Rob82

Wallet
Fenix LD10
Bandanna
Timex Weekender
Spyderco Persistence


----------



## Jakarta

SBDC 001 Sumo on Anvil
Vic Alox Classic & Bantam
P7 with TTPockettool Skull Mk 1 and DQG AAA
Spydie Techno


----------



## RedLED

beach honda said:


> I have two general setups: Heavy and light.
> 
> of course both modes have many different items that can be swapped in to custom tailor and fit the needs of the day, but here is a basic sample of a general heavy carry and a light carry.
> 
> OF course, I go nowhere without my maxpedition falcon 2 loaded to the brim with all necessary hardware and equipment. everything goes with me everywhere. Overboard? Yes. But not for me.
> 
> A typical variant of a heavy carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a typical variant of a light carry (.38 snub not shown)



Beach,

Could you drift a few degrees off course and give us a quick idea what is in the Maxpedition, I know this pocket related, but I really would like to have a direction to work with as I am re-setting my bag. Since I travel for work worldwide, and then between our homes in Palm Springs, CA and Seattle, WA - sometimes for just a day, I have to have a TSA compliant bag and a local one. If I ever took the local bag to the airport... I would not be posting here, well maybe with heavy bail!

Can you imagine leaving Palm Springs for _Seattle_? - how do these things happen?

Thanks,

Best,

NR


----------



## jamesmtl514

Daily office carry


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice. Especially the Omega Railmaster XL. But you forgot your light(s).


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks, (XXL )
didn't forget unfortunately 
No lights at the office. I would have put my Maco flood on my keychain but i misplaced the small ring.

I took a non-office pocket dump but tapatalk crashed and it didn't upload.


----------



## Monocrom

jamesmtl514 said:


> Thanks, (XXL )
> didn't forget unfortunately
> No lights at the office. I would have put my Maco flood on my keychain but i misplaced the small ring.
> 
> I took a non-office pocket dump but tapatalk crashed and it didn't upload.



You're thinking too normally . . . A good light in a locked drawer at work . . . Just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

I can't take pics due to the nature of my work/office. However my mule is in my drawer, but not my pockets.


----------



## Thr3Evo

I've only seen one other post here as per title "in your pocket(s) " 

Here's mine:






No ordinary mag however. Single li-ion size at barely 3 3/4 inches and pushing out a whopping 200+ lumen, good runtime and GITD emitter encapsulation. A pleasure to all day carry not just EDC.


----------



## gradio

I have gone from a 2xAA old mag light @ about 60-70% edc, now to a LD12 which has been a daily edc since I bought it last month. Bought two LD12s so wife carries one to now.
Then go to work with the LD12, but add the SF Fury (also bought last month) clipped to the belt only while at work. I use/play with both, a lot.
I seem to keep the LD12 in front pocket, clipped, to the side. Its manageable and now I keep it with me at all times. Using Eneloop AA. 
But I have the urge to edc something else but not sure what to get next. Right now I'm mostly leaning toward the M11r.

I bought several flashlights last month, now want to refine some of the choices. Maybe I jumped the gun a bit too fast on a couple, but a few I like no matter.

Didn't know how I was going to take the LD12 forward button but got used to it. It does get used daily/nightly hence the reason wanting maybe a better edc although I really like and will keep the LD12. A lot of thinking to do I guess.


----------



## shortstack

M&P .40 with extra mag, both holsters made by CompTac
Eagletac T10C and T20C2 MKII XM-L 720 lumen
Cold Steel Mini AK47 and Spartan
Gerber 600 Multi-Plier with a custom kydex sheath I made.


----------



## smc170

*What's your edc setup?*

Most of you on here edc at least one, most likely more lights, as well as a knife for most of you, and most likely a phone  

So just curious, what's your setup? What's in your front right and left and your back right and left? Do you use a holster carabiner or the such?

For me it's usually:

Front right: Edc light 
Front left: Phone 
Back right: wallet/pocket knife 
Back left: usually empty


----------



## Imon

*Re: What's your edc setup?*

CPF has a sister site dedicated to discussions like this.


----------



## itguy07

*Re: What's your edc setup?*

I'm a Lefty so this makes sense to me:

Front left - keys and Preon 2
Front right - iPhone
Back left - wallet
Back right - empty


----------



## al93535

*Re: What's your edc setup?*

Front right: Galaxy s3 with leatherman skeeletool cliped to pocket.
Left front: wallet with HDS 170 exec clipped.
Right back: spyderco paramilitary 2 clipped. 
Left back: sometimes keys. 
Coin pocket: sometimes keys, sometimes 4sevens mini. 

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## Thr3Evo

*Re: What's your edc setup?*

This thread already exist  here


----------



## spkmky

On key chain: Keys, 759T Buck knife / church key, MiniMl.

Spare cr123a, Clear eyes, coinage, wallet, pocket watch, snot rags (napkins)


----------



## JCD

*Re: What's your edc setup?*

Mine varies, even on a single day. I'm a bicycle commuter, so I have very little in my pockets while on the road; most of my EDC stuff is either mounted on the bike or in my backpack. Once at my destination, some stuff, such as my phone, make it into my pockets. Other stuff goes from the bike to the backpack.

Cash/ID/Credit cards (I don't carry a wallet) go in my left rear pocket if that pocket exists, otherwise right rear.
Keys, coins, and an eraser go in my front left.
iPhone goes in my front right.
Lights tend to stay in/on backpack. (The only light I've ever found that I liked for pocket carry didn't make it through a washing machine cycle.)

I also EDC either a FiiO E1 headphone amplifier (good weather) or a Samsung HS3000 bluetooth headset (chance of rain), sometimes both, a couple pairs of IEMs (one for riding, one for quieter listening environments), and a couple pair of sunglasses.


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: What's your edc setup?*

Front left shirt pocket,Pen-Itp A3 and work mobile.Left jacket pocket wallet and my mobile phone.Right jacket pocket house keys and knife.Trouser pockets loose coins in either.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Today:
RFP: Car Keys, blue SAK Classic, blue Thrunite Ti and M390 Para2
LFP: House Keys and Ti Neutral D25C Clicky
LRP: Wallet
RRP: Droid RazrHD and handkercheif
Wrist: Seiko Solar
Shirt Pocket: SS Parker Jotter with Gel insert


----------



## nine204

Keys, with Tec glow fob.
Fallkniven U2
Iphone 4 in UAG (orange) case
Maxpedition micro wallet (black)
Klarus Mi X6 Ti in holster
Wrist: gshock GW-9200GYJ-1JF


----------



## mvyrmnd

Duplicate thread?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/319601

Edit: I see this has already been pointed out - and I think all of these threads should be moved to CPFEDAQ to drive up the conversation over there


----------



## Oufti

Well, not really "in my pocket" as this setup is done to free them 

Here's my "work edc", handmade knife and Zebralight SC51, hopefully in one month time I'll post the same setup with a SC600 MkII


----------



## Kamerat

Front left only - Peak Eiger 10180, visa and job id. Everything else is in my portfolio or my jacket (HDS Clicky, keys, phone etc).


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

*Oufti* do you have any more details on the knife in your photo above.

John.


----------



## Oufti

Hello john, 

It's 175mm long with a 82mm edge, it's in D2 (1.2379). quenched @ 60 HRC



TinderBox (UK) said:


> *Oufti* do you have any more details on the knife in your photo above.
> 
> John.


----------



## High Lander

Front left: Galaxy S3, Ducti wallet 
Front right: Keys, change 
Right hip: Victorinox Alox Farmer in leather Victorinox holster (UK legal carry) 
Right hip: Fenix PD32 in proprietary holster. Needs a better holster 
Left hip: micro first aid kit (in development) 
Right wrist: Seiko 5


----------



## LightJaguar

Nice stuff some of you guys carry. I need to start carrying more things in my pocket like a small multitool. 
I do carry a parachute cord lanyard in my key chain and it has come in handy more then once. Twice already my wife and I have bought some wine while visiting Ensenada, Mexico. Both times we did not have a corkscrew in hand to open the bottles. Both times I had to borrow (and put back) a screw from one of the hotel drawers, screw into the cork using a key, wrap the parachute cord around the screw and pull. My wife was a bit impressed by my Macgyver like talents :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Oufti

I was not really satisfied with my setup, I just modified it a bit, more compact:


----------



## Tana




----------



## High Lander

Forgot to say, I have my smartphone housed in an OtterBox case


----------



## Nutdip

Iphone 4 took the picture:

- Beats Tour custom fit earbuds (made myself) Tutorial I used here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmk-y_9exJ8
Yeah, yeah...everyone hates Beats. These are awesome with this mod and nobody can hear a thing even if you have them up loud and they are sitting right next to you. They sound like you're in a damn studio and they come with an excellent case and robust wire.
- Tool logic Titanium knife, flashlight, firestarter, whistle.
- Para cord bracelet
- Black Tungsten Carbide wedding ring
- Foster Grant fold up readers 1.5
- Cool fall Droid carabiner / Titanium chain, Sunwayman Custom brushed Titanium V10R Ti+ flashlight
- Exotac easy open key ring and mini rings
- Cheap China Titanium skeleton pri tool
- Klarus MI X6 keychain flashlight
- Leatherman Skeletool
- Cheap Chinese laser for cat playtime
- Slim Clip Stainless wallet/money clip holding 600 in 20s and 6 cards.

And I just added this little Kershaw Two Can knife/scissors to trim straggly beard hairs that drive one nuts:


----------



## Poppy

*EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

What light do you actually carry on your person each day? NOT in your toolbox, or glove compartment, but in your pocket, or in a holster.

If you have a holster carry, please specify if it is for work, or a special purpose.


----------



## GunnarGG

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

At work: Preon 2 hcri
Not at work: Fenix LD01 (on some occasions it might be Preon Revo SS nw or Fenix E05 but 95% of time it's LD01)


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

A Zebralight SC52 clipped in my pocket. A great EDC light!


----------



## Bumble

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

at work = olight s10 or s20 baton in pocket
not at work = rrt-01 or eye 10 in pocket


----------



## fogflyer

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Nitecore EC1 clipped to my front pocket.
I still can't believe how much light this little thing puts out and I really like the two push button UI.
Also, being a pilot I appreciate have the red LED for nighttime use.


----------



## Pellidon

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Right now, EagleTac D25A clicky and Tank OO7 with an older Cree LED, also a clicky. Supplemented with a SolarForce X3 SS twisty from time to time. These have replaced my lost Nuwaii Q3 that was stolen from my car.


----------



## Zigo45

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Here is my EDC, Oveready host with Vinh XML2 drop in, and dark sucks Ti clip


----------



## Cerealand

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

HDS HI-CRI clicky and a 47 quark miniX.


----------



## archimedes

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Usually an Eiger 10180, plus a couple of coin-cell and/or button-cell lights....


----------



## gravelmonkey

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Eiger 10180 clipped to my keys with a Leatherman Squirt PS4. And often I'll also have a 4 mode L10 (depends what I'm wearing and if it's comfortable to carry).


----------



## Glock 22

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

I carry the Malkoff MDC HA SHO. For a small CR123a light it's awesome cranking out 300 lumens. I also carry a billfold. truck keys, my IPhone 4 in a Lifeproofcase with a Maxpedition clip on cell holder, and a Benchmade Mini-griptilian.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

I carry a MD2 with a nichia 219, a LX2, a Fenix PD32 U, and am palying around with a Peak Eiger with a 219 in it (mule).


----------



## Paul520

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

An older L2D in stock case.


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Olight I3S clipped to my shirt/pants' pocket and a Fenix E25 or E11 in a pocket.


----------



## morter

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Usually a L1D Q5 or sometimes a PD20.


----------



## T45

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

What I have actually carried on me: Foursevens mini 123, maratac AA, Streamlight stylus pro, and these days an eagletac D25A2.


----------



## Kick

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Fenix E15. Barely can tell it is in my pocket.


----------



## Paloa

*EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

MDC AA or MDC 123 in pocket. Also have a micro photon on key chain. 

Experimenting with mdc body with vme head and various drops ins particularly Nichia 219.


----------



## Imon

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*



Cerealand said:


> HDS HI-CRI clicky and a 47 quark miniX.



Are you me? :laughing:

This has been my EDC config for years. HDS as my EDC and my 4Sevens Mini 123 as backup. I wear my Mini around my neck.


----------



## Omenwolf

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

For work either my Streamlight Protac AAA in my side pocket or Crelant V11A in front left pocket.
Every where else Nitecore MT2A with a 2x14500 in parallel or an Eagletac P20c2 in front left pocket.


----------



## dosquetzales

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Streamlight KeyMate on key ring, MicroStream in little pouch with my phone/iPad chargers, little ones (purchased on sale) as zipper pulls on jackets, handbags, briefcases (eGear PICO, Streamlight nano [but those tend to come unscrewed and fall apart], Nite Ize zip lit, cheapy little button things given as marketing novelties...)


----------



## DAN92

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Thrunite Ti on my keychain and Surefire E1B in my jacket pocket.


----------



## stanley-beamish

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Every time a Maratac AAA copper cliped to my key.
At work a Eagletac D25C2 mini in a Victorinox-Holster with a Victorinox Swisstoll Spirit.


----------



## bnemmie

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

A Maratac AAA in Copper and a Mag Solitare LED on a small chain attached to a barrel handcuff key. Those get used in most situations. Anything else I need is usally usually close by.


----------



## blackbalsam

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

A DLC coated draco on my medical necklace. Stonewashed Ti v10r modded with xp-g2 neutral, Ti S10 Baton with nichia 219 HiCri and a Chris Reeves small sebenza...at this moment...Lights vary...Robert


----------



## miknoypinoy

*EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

4sevens maelstrom g5 or x7 (pocketed) strider smf cc 3/4 grind. iPhone 4s in a mophie case. keys. saddleback leather company bifold medium wallet (dark coffee brown). camel filters. bic lighter. 

at work and everywhere else. 


I'm not afraid . . . YOU WILL BE. . . YOU WILL BE. . .


----------



## Andy80F

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

At work. Pen x1 Ballpoint, x1 Fountain Pen (Usually Parker 25's but will swap with Lamy or Cross brands) Red fibre tip. Scissors usually shear type. Reading Glasses. Mondaine pocket watch. Fenix MC10 (angelelight). Other items close by include iPad, Phone, Kindle, small tool kit and a Zebralight sc600 (now the v2 model). UV light source, magnifying glass an other bits'n'pieces as required.

Out of work I tend to be light in the pockets beyond keys and a bit of cash with everything else, pens and the iPod, kindle camera and the ZL SC600 are in a bag, a Billingham Hadley Pro. I should travel lighter but clutter accumulates and one does allways need a gadget close to hand.


----------



## mesa232323

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Preon P0 SS around my neck at all times. (true edc)


----------



## kj2

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Fenix E11, Thrunite Ti or Klarus P1C


----------



## JJohn

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

DQG III Ti practically every day. Or night actually. It is so small that I don't notice it in the coin pocket of my jeans. Of course, because of that, it has gone through the laundry a few times.


----------



## alex987

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

on my car keys one car key with maratac aaa polished stainless steel and one car key with fenix ld 01 stainless steel in my pocket i carry a surefire e2e and in my backpack a electrolumens big bruiser 3x xml i like to be prepared


----------



## KeeblerElf

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

In my pocket almost always is a Malkoff MD2 housing an M60 with a high/low ring and an AW 3400.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Eagletac D25LC2 with Eagletac 3100mAh battery in left side pocket of Carhartt double front pants; right front pocket has two Surefire 123A batteries.


----------



## bjt3833

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

At the moment, an SC52. I'll probably be swapping in the new SC600 mkII now that I have it tho.

also have an ITC A3 on a neck lanyard with a pico flash drive.


----------



## diesel79

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Either my HDS HCRI clicky or McGizmo HCRI Haiku.


----------



## tech25

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

At work- in holster malkoff md2 w/ m61L, in my pocket a photon, clipped to my back pocket- zebralight h51wf. Other times its zebralight sc600w clipped to pocket with the h51fw.


----------



## BenChiew

*EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Belt clipped Haiku all the time.


----------



## ThrowerLover

*EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Mini MLR2. 24/7. Velcro strap wrapped around it and a clip to attach it to a cap as a headlamp. Same pocket - lip balm and a Victorinox with bottle opener, knife, pen, toothpick, scissors, nail file, and straight and Philips head screwdrivers. Weird part? I still feel underprepared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So, yeah, I'm pretty much all that.


----------



## grayhighh

*回覆: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

McGizmo Haiku XP-G warm. My all time favorite 

從我使用 Tapatalk 2 的 GT-N7100 發送


----------



## nbp

*EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

This whole thread can probably get moved into the Long running What's In Your Pockets? thread. Part 3 here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/319601


----------



## Bertrand

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

A Peak Logan (17500) or El Capitan (14500) on my keychain, a Surefire C3 with Oveready Drop-in in my coat pocket. I then rotate a variety of single and double cell lights in my pocket (lately an Oveready E2E Copper, Surefire EB1 or McGizmo XR19 PD).


----------



## whiteoakjoe

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

At work I have a small belt pack by Maxpedition, that carries a Quark X 123^ Tactical in neutral, everywhere else a Quark X Tactical AA in neutral {had to lego that}. Both have the fantastic deep pocket clip. I am not as tech friendly as the younger generation so the simple UI of the tactical series works for me. I kept an Olight I2 on keys but got tired of it banging on my knee in the vehicle, and for nearly 20 years I had a Mag Solitare on my person at all times. Strange now when I turn one of those on my old eyes can barely tell its running.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Currently, a bored 6P (OR). with McClicky, Vinh's Nichia 219 Hi CRI @ 2.8A - Cryos Cooling bezel, UCL. Glass, AW3100mAh. cell & I couldn't be happier! The 219 is directly bonded to a thick copper PCB and really puts out driven at 2.8A - I would guess about 300Lu. with the most beautiful tint ever (4500K.) I like this set-up very much! :thumbsup:


----------



## wedlpine

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Lately my EDC has been a NiteCore SENS Mini. Before this it was an Olight S10.


----------



## Pekka

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*



Poppy said:


> What light do you actually carry on your person each day? NOT in your toolbox, or glove compartment, but in your pocket, or in a holster.
> 
> If you have a holster carry, please specify if it is for work, or a special purpose.



A stock Surefire G2 in a random nylon belt pouch I picked up somewhere. Nitrolon is friendly to the teeth and the fancy whizzbang lights I have at home don't add anything but extra cost in case it's lost and weight more. :ironic:

Used equally for work as well as leisure.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*



nbp said:


> This whole thread can probably get moved into the Long running What's In Your Pockets? thread. Part 3 here:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/319601



Perhaps. 

The reason I asked the question was because I wanted to know do people (outside of work) really carry the larger lights on their person everyday that are often suggested when a member asks for a EDC recommendation? I was kinda wondering... what kind of people am I hanging with on this forum? Is a TK35 or a 3D Maglight REALLY a EDC? I could understand it as a tool for work, that it might be carried everyday, but IMO that would be pushing it as a "just in case SHTF, I carry it in my pockets, or on my belt everyday" kind of light.

This thread asured me that for the most part, the people who post in this forum are "NORMAL" and are not flashlight freaks.

I'm thinking that perhaps we should add qualifying terms to EDC, such as 
EDC - OMP "on my person" or OYP "On Your Person" 
EDC - TBC "Tool Box Carry"
OTJC "On the Job Carry"

Certainly we can see that for the most part. People who responded to this thread carry single CR123 or smaller lights as their EDC's. Personally, I EDC a button cell StreamLight Nano.


----------



## MikeSalt

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Absolutely everyday carry is a Lummi Wee SS, the Raw Ti is also very-nearly everyday too. It's a shame that the back-order issues are still ongoing and that faith has been lost in Lummi.


----------



## degarb

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Firstly, I can imagine an edc coming in handy in mornings to more quickly get out the door, to change a flat tire after dark, and unplanned working in the garage/basement. Hmmm, all headlamp activities. Also, a small head lamp by nature can hang from belt loop and be forgotten. Though, to be out of mind, the small headlamps needs to have one week between charges, or about 8-10 hours runtime over the course of casual use each day. 

I would say wide beam but with useful throw. An unscrewable reflector would be nice to make it a reading light. Probably all plastic for weight. I have found 3 AAA not suitable for such a light as you need to charge cells nearly every day, of spot use. A single 18650 works, if driven a little under an amp. I prefer a little over 1000 lux, minimal, with as many lumens as is up to date (>130 lpw for 2012) I do use a $17 lowes defiant xpg r3 headlamp, modded for single protected 18650, in this manner. Though, if manufactured as a single 18650, it could be much smaller. It would be better with driver. But the $17 price tag, is nice for a light put in high risk of damage and loss. It also does have low powered led, for 30+ hours of runtime off the 18650


----------



## awyeah

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

EagleTac D25C Clicky and FourSevens Mini-ML. Both are XP-G2s I think.


----------



## mcbrat

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Maratac Copper AA in my front jeans pocket.


----------



## enomosiki

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

My CX2DL (C2-BK with Cryos head, ST05 bezel, McC2S switch, Triad tailcap, and vinh's XM-L2 drop-in drive at 4.2A) is my primary light, in my pocket or clipped to my belt at all times. This is my "big gun", and I use it when I need an ungodly amount of light.

My secondary light is Quark X AA2 Tactical with CR123A body that I have attached to a quick-release ring and gear retractor. This is used when using the CX2DL will be a complete overkill.

My tertiary light is LED Lenser P3 AFS P, which, surprisingly, gets the most amount of use since its output is adequate for most tasks, not to mention the fact that the beam is beautiful when in flood mode.

I also carry several spare batteries. Four primary CR123As and a primary lithium AAA in Delrin battery tubes, and a primary lithium AA inside a Quark Pro/Tactical AA body.

I used to carry more lights and batteries, but have settled on the above for now.


----------



## Pekka

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*



Poppy said:


> People who responded to this thread carry single CR123 or smaller lights as their EDC's.



I'll respectfully have to disagree on that. I can't speak for others, but for me it's most certainly not an issue of size but weight: the light I carry 12-14 hours on a daily basis takes less space and weights less than my wallet and probably gets used a lot more too. Carrying method also matters a lot, since bunched up in the pocket the width becomes obvious a lot faster than when carrying it on the belt. (Am I the only one who liked the belt pouches for cellphones when we used to carry phones that resembled Snickers bars instead of the current smartphone slate look?)


----------



## murpharoo

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*







Tri-V in my pocket every day.


----------



## dc38

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

preon 1 10440 everywhere. klarus st20 everywhere. all together almost 200 hours of low light, once in a while ill carry the jetbeam pc 10 just to double my available lumens or maximum runtime.


----------



## Tana

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*


----------



## ToddC

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Thrunite Ti or Foursevens Quark AA w/ deep pocket clip is what I carry most.


----------



## reppans

*EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

A Preon Revo SS and P0 are on me 24/7 as my back-up keychain light and spare battery container, respectively - don't think you can do much better than these. 

For my primary, I usually carry a NW Quark AA-X, Pro or Tactical UI, on 14500s or 3V lithium primaries (CRAA/14505). I'll also rotate among a NW D25A clicky, SC52, and L10 N219, which I consider roughly equal, but only on batts they fully support (I don't like lower modes bumping up).

At the moment, however, I'm kinda smitten with the Preon Hat-Trick:


----------



## Flashlight Dave

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*



Poppy said:


> This thread asured me that for the most part, the people who post in this forum are "NORMAL" and are not flashlight freaks.
> 
> 
> Certainly we can see that for the most part. People who responded to this thread carry single CR123 or smaller lights as their EDC's.



I guess I am in the "flashlight freak crowd" but Im proud of it! I have a logic to what I carry. I would have it limited to three lights but somehow ends up being 4.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

The thread What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day? has been merged with the ongoing What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition thread.

Bill


----------



## Poppy

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*



Bullzeyebill said:


> The thread What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day? has been merged with the ongoing What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition thread.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill.

The ongoing "What's in your pockets?" thread is an excellent thread. My intention was not to duplicate that thread but rather to get clarification on the term EDC. For example, every day, wherever I go, whether I am in a suit, or jeans, I carry a pocket knife, and with my car keys, a Nano. Also everyday on my belt in a holster, I carry my cell phone. These, to me are EDC items.

However, despite the fact that pretty much everyday, I use other flashlight(s), and literally, carry it to perform a task, (search the garage, walk the dog), but I put it back, under my work-bench, or on my desk when I am done. And despite the fact that I'll sometimes shove one into my pocket, I don't really consider any of them EDC lights. They are... 18650, 2D, 3C, or whatever... flashlights. 

I don't want to derail this "What do you carry in your pocket(s)??" thread with a discussion of what is the definition of EDC, I just wanted to explain.

Thanks for merging the two threads, I was starting to feel guilty that the latter was getting so many posts that were similar to the original.

Poppy


----------



## Roger999

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z52/Roger159/2013-04-30231749_zpsceda4552.jpg

- Keys with Vic Rambler
- E1E with a KuKu E series drop in
- Lip balm
- Specops t.h.e wallet jr
- HTC Sensation

When it starts getting cold I'll be able to carry my C2 again yay.

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

Time for an update after a few changes 

My full EDC:






Garmin Fenix GPS watch
Generic polarized sunglasses (filling in for my broken RayBans)
iPhone 4S
Pierre Cardin Leather Wallet
On Keys: Quark Preon High CRI
Inka Pen
LM Micra
64GB Flash Drive
Zero Tolerance 0560
Zippo with Z-Plus insert
Olight S10 Baton Ti with Nichia 219
LM ReCharge TTXi
Marc's Customs Tri-EDC High CRI


----------



## rpm00

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

A Fenix E11 in my bag and a Xeno E03 in the car.


...whoops, just realized this was "on your person". In that case nothing right now. But I plan on getting a Streamlight Nano.


----------



## Omenwolf

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*

Update: 





Rip Curl tide and moon phase watch
S&W tac pen 
sharpie 
Olight O'pen 
EagleTac P20C2 mark 2 Xm-L2
Spyderco Tenacious
Glock 27 gen 3 
Gerber fisherman multi tool
chapstick 
Zippo 
Apollo e-cig ( I just quit reg cigs a few days ago) 
money clip with cash and cards.
related cases and holsters.


----------



## shortstack

*Re: EDC... What do you actually - Carry On Your Person - every day?*


----------



## Norm

Maintaining original thread title - Norm


----------



## Slazmo

Inova X1 - lanyard, Ti bead and a glow fob of mine for night finding - or to find / follow me.
House Keys - 10kN Mammut lanyard belt - Ti split ring, a glow fob of mine, dog capsule with details, 4Gb Verbatim Micro USB and lots of keys
Car Keys - Ti split ring, 10mm reflective rope lanyard, Leatherman Micra (Circa 2001), dog capsule with details, 4Gb Verbatim Micro USB and car keys
Leatherman Wingman (broken sent in for warranty) - now a Leatherman Supertool 200 & a CRKT RSK MK5 stashed.


----------



## glg20

Colt Combat Commander, Spyderco and my C2


----------



## Romo Lampkin's Cat

Zebralight SC600 Mk II. And some other stuff.


----------



## dragonhaertt

I always carry my EDC Eagletac d25lc2 and my voctorinox camper.
I would love to have a Victorinox trailmaster/trekker, but recently lock-knives were banned here, and the non-serrated version is really hard to find. (Netherlands)


----------



## Robot Mania FU

Quantum All Weather Lighter
Kershaw Skyline
Streamlight Protac 2L
Leatherman styleCS on my keys
Some generic card case with the ever mysterious cash present

I've been traveling light due to the hot weather recently, but I usually have a SAK fieldmaster added into the mix.

Pardon the crumbs. No, I don't carry them


----------



## Ishango

dragonhaertt said:


> I always carry my EDC Eagletac d25lc2 and my voctorinox camper.
> I would love to have a Victorinox trailmaster/trekker, but recently lock-knives were banned here, and the non-serrated version is really hard to find. (Netherlands)



Lock-knives aren't banned according to the law changes I've read (also check the numerous articles written by police and department of justice on this topic last year). It's just stiletto knives, double edged knives (which already were banned) and other knives with automated/assisted opening (which all were already seen as offensive knives anyway). Lock knives are still legal, we're not in the UK 
Does sound like a nice EDC though.


----------



## NoFair

Normal day carry:
Spyderco Southard with a Ti clip from STR
Tawatec tritium ti diver
Arc6 (neutral xp-g)
Leatherman PS4
Parker Jotter? 

Other: 
Big skinny wallet
Motorola Defy (all my non waterproof phones die..)


----------



## Monocrom

I've got the same white-barrel Parker Jotter myself. One of the rarer colors out there.


----------



## NoFair

Monocrom said:


> I've got the same white-barrel Parker Jotter myself. One of the rarer colors out there.



Didn't know that. I have a black and an all steel one as well, decent pens that hold up well. Not a disaster if it get "borrowed" at work either (one of the reasons I don't use a Montblanc Meisterstuck at work )


----------



## Overclocker

the holster actually holds the victorinox, not the flashlight. the inova is UV


----------



## Monocrom

NoFair said:


> Didn't know that. I have a black and an all steel one as well, decent pens that hold up well. Not a disaster if it get "borrowed" at work either (one of the reasons I don't use a Montblanc Meisterstuck at work )



There's one retailer who owns a crappy tourist shop in Manhattan. He has several . . . and has no clue what he has. Couldn't find any place else that carries the "White." And I don't just mean in NYC. Rare, but like a black Dorcy AAA model without the fish-eye optic; rare sadly doesn't mean valuable in this case. Sorry.


----------



## funzel

*AW: EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition*



Overclocker said:


>


 superb black/silver edc :thumbup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Such a nice combo. My black stuff is all beaten up and lost (sf ewp-01) got a new one though. 
Going to add it to this EDC.





Mcgizmo bb high cri mule
Chris Reeves small Sebenza
Surefire EWP-01


----------



## kj2

Start wearing my Klarus P1C and ZT 0350 more and more


----------



## Panther City

Hi guys I'm new to Forum. Here is what I carry:

Preon 2
Quark mini ML
Spyderco Tenacious
Sig P938 w/ 7rd mag +1 in tube (sometines a Ruger LCP or S&W M36)
6rd mag in pocket
Iphone
Cheap bic pen (Company Logo)
Car keys
Wallet


----------



## ftc159

I'm also new here.
My daily pocket load, minus my phone and handkerchief. 





ESEE card holder is my "wallet"
ESEE Izula 2 (shares time with a couple of different folders with pocket clips)
Fenix PD30
SAK Hiker (always in my pocket) 
Bic
Lip balm with multipurpose piece of intertube.
Whistle and squeeze light on keys


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ftc159, please resize you image to 800X800 pixels max. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ftc159

Sorry about that.


----------



## D2000

Mac Custom's Tri EDC, Neutral XPE2's, Cerakoted
Gerber Dime 
32GB Voyager USB
Home Key
Car Key and Remote locker.
Phone and Wallet 

This is what's actually in my pockets - I carry much more in man-bag, so a follow up post will be on its way.


----------



## AZPops

NoFair said:


> Normal day carry:
> Spyderco Southard with a Ti clip from STR
> Tawatec tritium ti diver
> Arc6 (neutral xp-g)
> Leatherman PS4
> Parker Jotter?
> 
> Other:
> Big skinny wallet
> Motorola Defy (all my non waterproof phones die..)



Like your taste in watches! Mine says HI! ... :wave:


----------



## dragonhaertt

> Lock-knives aren't banned according to the law changes I've read (also check the numerous articles written by police and department of justice on this topic last year). It's just stiletto knives, double edged knives (which already were banned) and other knives with automated/assisted opening (which all were already seen as offensive knives anyway). Lock knives are still legal, we're not in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does sound like a nice EDC though.



Yeh, i found it very confusing  
Still any sort of knife is banned from places of Public Order (train stations, football stadiums) so im not sure if it is smart to carry a knife 24/7 anymore. Still cannot find the non-serrated version anywhere for a reasonable price. I might just buy the serrated version (once i save up enough money...)


----------



## lws

Bitz Pocket titanium & a 25 (1988 model) year old Bob Terzuola liner lock. If lite lasts as long as knife I should be good for as long as I need to worry about it. But it gets harder & harder to explain to wife why I need so many 'back ups'.


----------



## besafe2

My new Mini Mag 225 lumen. Love it. Just purchased it today.


----------



## think2x

FL:Keys/Leatherman Brewzer/Fenix E01
FR:Wallet
FR(clipped):0550 Gen2
FL(clipped):Fenix PD32/219
LR: Checkbook (not everyday)
RR: (not pictured and too lazy to retake) Motorola (original) Electrify


----------



## grids7

Howdy, new to the forum, this is my first "real" post. Here's what I'm carrying this week.



[/URL] DSCF1273 by grids7, on Flickr[/IMG]
* Maxpedition wallet
* Uniball pen
* Streamlight Protac 2L
* G-Shock GW-7900 KG3
* Skinth SP (SmartPhone)
- Victorinox Silver Alox Cadet
- Leatherman Style CS
- Streamlight Microstream
- Spyderco Paramilitary 2
- Boo boo kit
* Keychain with keys, loyalty cards, and eGear keychain light
* Couple o' bandanas


----------



## kelmo

Welcome to CPF grids7!

I currently pocket carry an Arc AAA GS and a SOG Twitch II. 

In my backpack it is a SF Minimus, E2DL Ultra, Glo-toob AAA, SC3, 6 glowsticks, iPod 5, small hand towel (shammy), extra earpods, Leatherman Wave, cell phone and iPod chargers, and a pad lock.


----------



## Neginfluence04

xcel730 said:


> I updated my EDC.
> 
> I've been carrying the Maxpedition EDC pouch for the past few weeks and I'm loving it. I did a quick search and there is about $150.00-$220.00 worth of stuff in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A) *Rite-in-The-Rain 4 x 6 Notepad* - I've removed most of the pages to make it thinner
> 
> (B) *Terralux TLF-802AAA-OR High CRI Pen Light
> **
> (C) Fisher Space Pen*
> 
> (D) *Tweezerman Tweezer
> 
> *(E) *CountyComm Razor Blade
> 
> *(F) *CountyComm Mini Pry Bar*
> 
> (G) *Safety Pins
> 
> *(H) *Leatherman Juice S2
> 
> *(I) *Kershaw Two-Can Scissors
> 
> *(J) *BIC Lighter
> 
> *(K) *Precision Screwdriver
> 
> *(L) *Stanley 4-in-1 Screwdriver
> 
> *(M) *Tru-Utility Flat Nail Clipper
> 
> *(N) *PocketToolX Piranha
> 
> *(O) *Duct Tape Wrapped in Starbucks Gift Card
> 
> *(P) *Mini First Aid Kit in Alosak Waterproof Bag*



This is by far one of my favorite setups


----------



## Neginfluence04

jean / dress shirt or polo




slacks or khaki pants / dress shirt or polo




work cloths / on the run carry


----------



## Neginfluence04

After much debate on what to put on my key chain for EDC I finally decided to go with a keyport and a few tools for daily use. I bought the keyport to help organize my car keys, house key, gun safe keys, PO BOX key, and my 32gig memory card. The keyport keeps all of those keys organized in a really neat case for easy / quick access. I also ordered the Leatherma Squirt PS4 (work related), Voleno Designs D2 (tiny 120 lumens light), and Leatherman Piranha (work related) to add to my key chain. 


As of right now I'm constantly fishing my keys out of the bottom of my work bag and or cargo pockets. It drives me nuts constantly fumbling through my keys in the dark and or not being able to find them. After doing a little research I got an idea from another forum about taking an old money clip and turning it into a pocket hanger for my keys.


I started off with a stainless steel money cliff that my parents gave me year and years ago. 
















I then applied mustard using a paper towel to the metal covering it from top to bottom. I then let it sit for roughly 2-3 hours before I removed the mustard. 
















After roughly 2-3 hours I then took the money clip to the sink and washed off all the mustard with soap and water. After removing all the mustard I was left with a nice multi color patina.
















I can't wait to get home so I can drill a few holes into the money clip. I thinking I'm going to go with quick detach key rings. I'm also thinking of taking the dremel to it and cutting a bottle opener into the top. In the end I would like the end result to look something like this.







Next I managed to find some quick detach hanger (not sold on color but you get the idea). 






I then headed to the drill press and made 5 holes spaced across the back of the money clip. Went with 5 holes because I plan on having 5 things attached to the pocket hanger.






















And here is the finished product with a few random keys and things I had at my disposal. All n all I'm very happy with the final product and I can't wait to get my EDC items in.























Soon it will be sporting a keyport (housing my two car keys, two safe keys, 1 house key, and a 32 gig memory card), Leatherman Squirt, Leatherman Piranha, peanut (lighter), and Veleno Designs D2 (120 lumens micro light). Here are a couple of shots of how it will hang once in your pocket.















Thoughts, suggestions, and ideas for improvement would be more than welcome.


----------



## ngocngecklam

Welcome to CPF 

I currently pocket carry an Arc AAA GS and a SOG Twitch II. 

In my backpack it is a SF Minimus, E2DL Ultra, Glo-toob AAA, SC3, 6 glowsticks, iPod 5, small hand towel (shammy), extra earpods, Leatherman Wave, cell phone and iPod chargers, and a pad lock.


----------



## markr6

There's now way! I simply can't believe the amount of stuff people carry. I can't even stand the feel of a stick of Chapstick in my pocket going horizontal and looking/feeling horrible.


----------



## Neginfluence04

Updated


----------



## Neginfluence04

Still waiting on a fee thing to arrive to finish out my pocket EDC items. But here is what I just recently started carrying this week.





Camelbak which holds roughly 1 gallon of water




Springfield XDs .45 with Virginian C5L laser / light, one 5 round back up mag, and two Pearce Grip extensions. It sits nicely tucked in a Remora holster in the bottom pocket of the Camelbak. On the ride side just below the top pocket there is an area to hold my nitecore Mh2C. Last but not least the top pocket houses my Spyderco Manix 2XL and usually some kind of energy bar or gel. Once the squirt arrives the juice S2 will go into the top pocket along with a set of nice headphones.




adding to what's listed above is my EDC blade (benchmade Volli), wallet, pocket light (nitecore MT2A), and my key chain (maratac pea nut lighter, schrade pocket tool, leatherman Juice S2 soon to be replaced by smaller Leatherman squirt PS4, keys soon to be replaced by a keyport, and veleno designs D2 light).

Im been thinking about putting together a small med kit to deal with a range accident, work related injuries, and other trama related incidents. I kind of look at it as my mini go bag / younger and fanny pack.


----------



## maba

Nokia 6120C 
Cold Steel Mini Recon 1 
Victorinox Waiter 
Eagletac D25A Clicky 
Casio GW-M5600 
Victorinox 4.0873.L + Zebra F301 Compact pen + DMT D3F + Fresnel Lens Card + identity & ATM cards 
Keys + Victorinox 8.2055.C + Acme Tornado Slimline 
BIC lighter 
Ring


----------



## moshow9

Need a new watch as I lost mine a month ago.


----------



## hoop762

Let's see...today I've got:

Keys
Maxpedition micro wallet 
Olight M18 maverick
Cold steel voyager large vaquero
Samsung galaxy S3
leatherman wave
Glock 17/tlr-3 in custom Remora
S-biner #5 SS

That about sums it up


----------



## ruger357

Surefire E1B in my jeans and a Surefire E2DL in my jacket. Hinderer XM18 and Hinderer stainless investigator pen


----------



## Ryp

Just curious, a lot of you guys say you carry stuff in your bags. What kind of bags do you guys use?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Right now, Tana triple E2E, Tana triple E2D Mcgizmo bb mule, malkoff hound dog md4


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment.. My left shorts pocket has my Preon 2 Ti.Right pocket is empty.

(Hopefully,my HDS Rotary 200 will hurry up and ship..I've been waiting since Halloween 2013.)


----------



## Omenwolf




----------



## Dreamer

Rotation of Nitecore SRT5, Fenix PD32UE and Jetbeam PC10 as my daily edc. But the ITP A3 EOS Stainless Steel clipped to Swiss Army Swiss Champ rides with me Mon - Fri.


----------



## MRaymond

Hello there,

I am new here and have been more of a knife enthusiast than a light enthusiast. I have made the decision to carry a light every day and just ordered a SWM V11R, it should get here next week. Meanwhile, the only light I have is the light on my iPhone. My EDC is usually my phone, keys, wallet, Hinderer XM-18 (or CRK Sebenza 25, depending on the attire), an Alox Farmer, G-Shock Riseman (or Hamilton Pilot) and eventually a new light! Here are a couple pics of what I have today:









I promise to add more Light content when my V11R arrives!


----------



## mrwilmoth




----------



## 46Alpha

Quick pocket dump:


----------



## Agile54

46A good on you for carrying a spare mag, not enough folks are dialed enough to realize the need for this.


----------



## Poppy

moshow9 said:


> Need a new watch as I lost mine a month ago.


moshow9,
I offer this as a diversion from the crap you are currently going through.

I'd like to offer suggestions to your current EDC. I think I would substitute the swiss knife and spare (smaller) flashlight for a spare mag, and a small bic lighter.

what do you think?


----------



## dml24

My keychain, Bison Design Circle Caddy, various keys, and a Fenix 2014 ed. E05 85 lumen max output light.


----------



## wdalew5

Quick pocket dump




Useless keys and trash


----------



## Tmack

Lots!


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Nice gear Moshow and Alpha! Love to see the Glocks!!

DWG


----------



## Lithium Juice

Danny


----------



## jmpaul320

Lithium Juice said:


> Danny


Orient mako?


----------



## groutboy_1

Well, Since I don't live in a" USA Free State" most of the* EDC * items are available to only* privileged members of Society* (re: For LAW ENFORCEMENT Use only, Criminals, Private Company entities, Politicians, and those with money/connections,etc...Showing a *valid reason* to Local Authorities- whoever THEY are! ?) Answer:"Eastern Bloc States!" So what do I EDC....
-----------------------
1. LG L9 smartphone.
2. Fujifine pix xp200
3. (or);Sony Pocket Blu-Ray HD weather proof Handicam Grv-77 with 17x optical zoom
4. A Fenix tk15 s2. 
5. (Or); Olight M22 Warrior.
6. Sharpshooter self defense keychain.
7. OC (re: 1.3 oz canister of Sabre Pepper Gel/Aerko Punch 2 mk3 streamer/ Mace cn-oc blend, etc.)
8. A stout pen.
9. Money.
10. Wallet (Trifold)


----------



## Lithium Juice

jmpaul320 said:


> Orient mako?



Yep, it's my first automatic.

Danny


----------



## Tmack

I have the usual xm 18 spanto, 21 tanto micarta, and V11Rvn


----------



## groutboy_1

Wait! Where did this stuff come from..? Oh, jacket pockets....


----------



## groutboy_1

Just cleaned out my Laptop bug out bag...EDC gear....


----------



## groutboy_1

I suppose I can throw in some of my favorite cutlery! 






1. Milwaukee fastball hawkbill 
2. Older Gerber Crusader. 
3.Buck Odessey. 
4. Kershaw Accent. 
5.Kershaw Leek- All metal handles.
6. Last generation Gerber Icon (apocalypse series.)


----------



## Neilbenecke

What do u think of kershaw, I started on the leek and the edge on that little blade was was sick now it have a standing min 2 kershaw gift a year thing with my wife going lol but I have given like 8 away already to family and friends to try, then keep I only have two left  . They may not be the best in the world or anything but they sure are great knives one of my favs is the "speedsafe" 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## pineapple

Victorinox Electrician Plus
Saddleback Small Bifold
Fisher Space Pen
Buck 55
Swedish Snus
Cotton bandana
Bic lighter/smokes
Fenix E01
Stainless steel pill fob
Victorinox Rambler
SF Outdoorsman


----------



## groutboy_1

@Neilbenecke, I like my Kershaw's. Decent high tech, stylish, and sturdy..Especially, for something mainstream, like out of Wal-Mart. The same for the newer Camillus knives. Like the Hustle seen above...Hustle is one sturdy knife...Heavy pivot point, no blade play, solid....


----------



## Nicrod

Today's EDC carry items

A few new items received yesterday and today!

1.Spy Brass Fairy 

2.Atwood G2 Atwrench

3.Mac's Custom/JHanko/STEVE Ku/SOYCD
Ti Tri EDC


----------



## markr6

Just browsing back a few pages, I can conclude one thing for sure: there are some HUGE pockets out there!


----------



## theveedubmaster

http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20140925_204648_zps1be19f6b.jpg

Brand New Fenix UC40 UE Right side pocket of carhartts
Kershaw Folder Left side pocket
No Name folder Left front pocket
Keys Belt loop
Bic Lighter Left front pocket
Bic Pen Left side pocket
Cigs Wherever they fit

Im new to the forums and im having a good time reading around and learning alot. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment..my left shorts pocket has my HDS Rotary 250.Right shorts pocket is empty..so far.


----------



## parnass

theveedubmaster said:


> http://i1379.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20140925_204648_zps1be19f6b.jpg
> ... Im new to the forums and im having a good time reading around and learning alot. Thanks for all the info guys!



:welcome: Welcome to the forums, theveedubmaster!


----------



## Nicrod

Today's EDC items


----------



## Nicrod

My EDC when I want to be Stealthy


----------



## kensington

Currently in minimalist mode, around the house with no gun belt


----------



## coprtoppe




----------



## DAN92

kensington said:


> Currently in minimalist mode, around the house with no gun belt
> 
> http://kensingt0n.smugmug.com/Other/Every-Day-Carry/91614-EDC/i-SxZggPP/0/X2/DSC_6037copy-X2.jpg
> 
> http://kensingt0n.smugmug.com/Other/Every-Day-Carry/91614-EDC/i-pSVZPb3/0/X2/DSC_6039copy-X2.jpg


Cool and original!:twothumbs


----------



## kensington

Thanks.

Here is my current work/out and about EDC.


----------



## Monocrom

Waiting on a Leatherman Brewzer in the mail. It's going on my main key-ring when it arrives in a few days.


----------



## PAPER2

New to the site . So Please excuse My Newbness 
Some of you guys have some intersting EDC items .
I'm sure some are custom made , & hopefully
available for purchase .


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice gear. 
How are you liking the HDS Nick?
I've been thinking of getting one.



Nicrod said:


> Today's EDC items


----------



## RUSH FAN

Welcome friend!
Yes, I joined less than a year ago, and my wallet and I haven't been in speaking terms since! LOL
You will find lots of cool lights and very friendly (and smart people! ) on this forum! 



PAPER2 said:


> New to the site . So Please excuse My Newbness
> Some of you guys have some intersting EDC items .
> I'm sure some are custom made , & hopefully
> available for purchase .


----------



## Tmack

I'm one of the friendly ones, smart? Ehh.  

And yeah, my wallet has passed long ago. Malnutrition. Poor guy starved to death.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Dude, you build lasers. I think that definitely counts towards your IQ quotient! 
Its a safe bet that our fine members have ALOT going on upstairs! :thumbsup:



Tmack said:


> I'm one of the friendly ones, smart? Ehh.
> 
> And yeah, my wallet has passed long ago. Malnutrition. Poor guy starved to death.


----------



## forstersun

surefire e1l(kx1b) or Xeno E15 without extension
1*123a or 1*L91 backup depends on the flashlight
leatherman Rebar
fox 40 whistle
glasses cloth
2 small bags of face tissues
2 condoms
nexus 7-2
keys
wallet
those things are in the magforce's messenger bag, sometimes a vx-7r will be taken if go out for a ham's meeting
wearing a wrist watch, usually casio 240t
nexus 4 in the right pocket
spyderco c36 or land t21 in the left pocket.....
that's all~


----------



## Tmack

RUSH FAN said:


> Dude, you build lasers. I think that definitely counts towards your IQ quotient!
> Its a safe bet that our fine members have ALOT going on upstairs! :thumbsup:



Haha well thank you my friend. They are not as complex as you might think. I'm sure anyone here with steady hands would do just fine. 


Here's today's carry. 






Why 2 hinderers? Why the hell not! 
1 xm18 spanto all bronzed out. 
1 xm18 wharncliff all stonewashed out with brass bling. 
Benchmade 51 with titanium scales by flytanium. 
Jetbeam tcr2 turned "v54" 
Brass dqg fairy with new trits!


----------



## Nicrod

Monocrom said:


> Waiting on a Leatherman Brewzer in the mail. It's going on my main key-ring when it arrives in a few days.


I just replaced my bruizer with an Atwood. They pretty sweet, especially for the money. 
I got it because I didn't want to spend a premium to get an Atwood. A lot of good that did me!


RUSH FAN said:


> Nice gear.
> How are you liking the HDS Nick?
> I've been thinking of getting one.



Hey Paul,

if you've been thinking to try an HDS, then I suggest you STOP whatever you are doing right now. 
Go and order yourself one RIGHT NOW! 

If I had to choose one light only and my Life depended on this light, it would be an HDS light hands down.
my all time favorite EDC light. Never has it let me down, nor do I think it ever will.

......I told myself I'm finished buying production lights. 

From here on out, it's custom and HDS lights from now on.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I feel the same way Nick. I would be happy if I only owned HDS, I don't think I could go back to using anything else as my primary edc light. I'm only after HDS, modded surefires, and customs. I think


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Here's a recent pic intended to show off the tritium lanterns.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just a few items from over the weekend...


----------



## Tmack




----------



## groutboy_1

"Hey Tmack! Okay...I'll throw in some cutlery too!"


----------



## Tmack

Ohhh nice cutlery too


----------



## groutboy_1

"Yeah! The CRKT Hissatsu DOES hurt a little if you try to jam it into your pockets! Ouch! "


----------



## Tmack

Lol see a trend. 

High end folder, fixed, and butterfly haha.


----------



## groutboy_1

"I do like your Butterfly knives!!! There wrongfully declared to be* gravity knives* in my* Eastern Bloc State! I did have an original Balisong in my collection when such things were overlooked by PD's ...But, many years ago, I had a B&E , and was cleaned out of my rare stuff...Execpt for one their original Bailsong/Benchmade lockback knives. When they first showed up on the market!


----------



## Tmack

Luckly i just picked up super rare black titanium benchmade 46. Benchmade discontinued all the great models accept for the 51 so they are increasingly hard to find. 

It's absolutely ridiculous how they are outlawed.


----------



## groutboy_1

Tmack said:


> Luckly i just picked up super rare black titanium benchmade 46. Benchmade discontinued all the great models accept for the 51 so they are increasingly hard to find.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous how they are outlawed.


You ain't kidding! It's called a police state! My state Just recently Deregulated Pepper spray/MACE /Defense sprays -(permission)-without a permit!? If you can believe that...Carrying knives is a "grey area" around here...I depends in the town/city/or the police officers you come across...I usually don't carry any of my collection....Though my brother DOESN'T care, He usually sports His large frame S&W spec ops folder with a "4 blade...So far he hasn't had a problem....He's friends with few p/o's...


----------



## Tmack

Lol I'm guilty of not caring either. Between the butterfly, custom two fingers brass knuckles, and a larger than allowed fixed blade, all my pocket content is illegal lol. I haven't had too many problems. Got a baton confiscated once and a 4" folder a long while back


----------



## groutboy_1

As those in the know-know...What part of "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED" DON'T they understand !!! To be safe in our person, papers, and effects...For that which we EDC !!!


----------



## Tmack

Haha love it! In the neighborhood I live in, I'd rather risk legal prosecution, than to be caught without a little something extra to equalize my odds against a handful of thugs.


----------



## groutboy_1

I hear you, brother! Same here...EDC with laptop!


----------



## Tmack

Here's another carry option.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Micro-knuckledusters and premium sunglasses round it out nicely! "


----------



## chrisbfu

Here is my carry for the last week.


----------



## Nicrod

Today's EDC 
A few new items:
DQG Ti AAA 2 mode, XPG r4
McG Ti PD AlTiN coated
STR Deep carry clip
Ti split ring 31mm







This second photo shows, just a few of the various carry options I can rotate in and out,


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Nice edc brother! I like that deep carry clip, and of course the sweet gizmo!


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you so much Jared. I really appreciate the nice words

I'm proud of my EDC setup currently.


----------



## UnderPar

Went to the cemetery earlier and brought my usual EDC. ZL SC62w in my right pocket, Acebeam L10 attaached to my car keys and Quark QT2L-X clipped on my left pocket.


----------



## torchsarecool

Fenix e05 also an olight S10 baton. Will carry these on me most times. 

no knives. We aren't allowed them in the UK. Shame cos there are some cool ones on this thread.


----------



## Nicrod

torchsarecool said:


> Fenix e05 also an olight S10 baton. Will carry these on me most times.
> 
> no knives. We aren't allowed them in the UK. Shame cos there are some cool ones on this thread.



No knives allowed?!?!?! What a shame!! 
I dunno what I would do, if that were the case here in California. 
I think I would carry one any how!


----------



## ValeTudoGuy

torchsarecool said:


> no knives. We aren't allowed them in the UK. Shame cos there are some cool ones on this thread.



That's not strictly true, if its under 3" and does not lock then you are well within your rights regardless..... If it's bigger and locks, then you just need a valid reason to be carrying it.... I.E. if your going camping or fishing... or if you need it for a task at work.

I often need to cut rope at work, so I carry knives often. I was also in the police for 5 years.


----------



## akg414

I gotta say, this is such a cool site. Who knew flashlights could be so addictive. EDC knives too. I've found a new "happy place" on the iNet, LOL :thumbsup:

Once I get my Streamlight in the mail (being shipped as we speak), I'll post a picture of it and my EDC KErshaw.


----------



## Nicrod

akg414 said:


> I gotta say, this is such a cool site. Who knew flashlights could be so addictive. EDC knives too. I've found a new "happy place" on the iNet, LOL :thumbsup:
> 
> Once I get my Streamlight in the mail (being shipped as we speak), I'll post a picture of it and my EDC KErshaw.



:welcome:


----------



## Monocrom

ValeTudoGuy said:


> That's not strictly true, if its under 3" and does not lock then you are well within your rights regardless..... If it's bigger and locks, then you just need a valid reason to be carrying it.... I.E. if your going camping or fishing... or if you need it for a task at work.
> 
> I often need to cut rope at work, so I carry knives often. I was also in the police for 5 years.



It's not quite as simple as that. If an individual police officer hates knives and decides no one has a good reason to ever carry or use one in public.... That person gets arrested. That's the problem with having such ridiculous regulations as "Having a good reason."


----------



## Poppy

It appears that ultimately it is a judge who makes the decision.
I don't know about the UK state of affairs, nor do I know about their laws, but a quick search of "UK statutes and knifes" and I found:


> *Basic laws on knives*
> 
> It is illegal to:
> 
> 
> sell a knife of any kind (including cutlery and kitchen knives) to anyone under 18
> carry a knife in public without good reason - *unless it’s a knife with a folding blade 3 inches long (7.62 cm) or less, eg a Swiss Army knife*
> carry, buy or sell any type of banned knife (the list of banned knives is below)
> ................. A court will decide if you’ve got a good reason to carry a knife if you’re charged with carrying it illegally.


Taken from https://www.gov.uk/find-out-if-i-can-buy-or-carry-a-knife

I can't speak to NYC politics, but here on the Jersey side of the river, if a police officer makes too many "arrests" that are overturned by a judge, that officer may find himself walking a patrol of an abandoned factory. There is little support for officers who build their paycheck by making overtime because they have to appear in court.

Therefore I would have a tendency to go with ValeTudoGuy on this one. *He did point out which blades are perfectly legal*. Personally I would carry one of those, unless I had a tried and tested reason to carry another.

Unfortunately it appears that their statutes are quite archaic, and a sheet rock knife may be illegal.


----------



## bykim

Pictures of some of my stuff


----------



## Tmack

Lots of stuff!!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment,just my HDS Rotary 250 in my right shorts pocket.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Currently sitting in my pocket is a modded MT-104 budget zoomable light from DealExtreme.

It's a tiny cylindrical zoom light (one of the smallest available) powered by a single IMR 14500.

I modded mine with the following:
* Structural adjustments to pill and bezel resulting in a much wider angle flood mode and 17k lux in spot mode. 
* Replaced stock 14mm driver with 17mm 3-mode Nanjg 105c driver filed down to fit
* Replaced CREE XPE on aluminum star with dedomed 3D tint neutral white XPL on copper Noctigon. 
* Replaced clicky switch with custom electronic switch. Same effect and UI, but much quieter to click.
* Replaced orange tailcap booth with black Fenix tailcap boot.
* Filed down fluting around battery compartment and added a rubber grip sleeve taken from a cheap Rayovac 1xAAA light. The rubber sleeve provides excellent grip.
* Replaced stock aspheric lens with a shorter focal length one taken from a different budget light. Results in a wider spot beam.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy

Edit: removed off topic knife law post.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Please, no more knife law posts in this thread. It is OT here. Start a thread in the Cafe if the conversation needs to continue.


----------



## shortstack

Tmack said:


> Here's another carry option.


I like that fixed blade, that a custom? great looking little knife


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Well my old AAA Maglite just croaked. As in the internals are broken so i'll probably upgrade that to an LED but for now my new EDC light is the AA Mag (plan on upgrading that one to LED as well).


----------



## UnderPar

Its my SC62w that inside my right front pocket.


----------



## jumpstat

McLuxIII PD-S in a holster.


----------



## Nicrod

jumpstat said:


> McLuxIII PD-S in a holster.



Pic of the McLux3 please!


----------



## Full Power

We all have to start a (new) hobby, passion, interest.. ..whatever one wishes to call collecting top-rated Lights is their right..
I've, over the years, had a variety of FlashLights, for me the, UltraFire*, XML-T6, is by far (on my budget) is the best light I've owned (to date). It's my starter, of which I'd rather have as part of my EDC, than none at all.
In the right front hip pocket is a Tac-Force*, spring-assisted blade...in the back-pack is a (clone) Hinderer* ~ with no complaints. 
Not enough time for permission to upload pics yet.

Full Power ☮


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jax

Lately I have been carrying a Gerber scout for a knife,and a L3 Illumination L10 for a small pocket light.
and for a big light for my jacket when I go out,I have been carrying some p60 lights and trying out several new drop ins for them.
Right now the big light is a Solarforce l2p with a 2x 18650 body loaded with 2 Nimh cells + spacer,for multi day low output runtime with a triple nichia sportac dropin.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

TubeVN + P7 clip
i3S
PD22 200
Delica
Pilot G2 07
2 folded used envelopes
several dog bags
garage door remote
cell
keys (3) + car fob
Saddleback bifold
money clip
342


----------



## groutboy_1

"God! I wish my pockets were big enough..! ​Political statement removed


----------



## mcs101

My EDC is fairly minimalist - a Fenix LD01 and Leatherman Squirt (PS4 I think) connected to my keychain via am mcgizmo clips.


----------



## gooberbk

My EDC consist of wallet, keys, Fenix pd35,Smith &Wesson M&P 9mm compact,Kel-Tec .380 and cell phone.


----------



## riffraff

Neilbenecke said:


> What do u think of kershaw, I started on the leek and the edge on that little blade was was sick now it have a standing min 2 kershaw gift a year thing with my wife going lol but I have given like 8 away already to family and friends to try, then keep I only have two left  . They may not be the best in the world or anything but they sure are great knives one of my favs is the "speedsafe"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum





"Kershaw?" What's that? :naughty:


----------



## Charles L.

ZL SC 62d for past 8 months -- interested to see whether the L3 Illuminations L10C on order will replace it. Buck 55. Keys. Empty wallet.


----------



## sleep creeper




----------



## techwg

Here is my current EDC: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BQOa-v3ll8


----------



## Taz80

I just got home from work so a Sc62w, H600fw, H502, PD35, juice CS4, Kershaw 1860, wallet and keys. I'm a little heavy on the lights, the PD35 is usually in my work bag with some other lights so it won't get lonely.


----------



## davidt1

H52w in pant pocket when I am at work or outdoors at night. i3s is in the other pocket at all times.


----------



## ForrestChump

HDS 120 GD - Brandy New.


----------



## UnderPar

In the pocket of my polo is Olight O'Pen.


----------



## kj2

Currently: Olight S10-L2, Lumintop Tool AAA or Fenix LD02.


----------



## xzel87

Lumintop Tool AAA, phone, wallet, some change and band aids.


----------



## Kawishaul

Fenix PD-22 and a Benchmade mini griptllian


----------



## veatorious

[/IMG]


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Groutboy_ 1, your off topic post was removed. 

Bill


----------



## rpm00

Lately I have the following:

Work/laptop bag: Orange L10 Nichia 
Jacket: M11R
Pocket: I rotate through the MiniML, D25C Ti, white L10


----------



## UnderPar

EagleTac D25A in right pants pocket and Olight O'Pen clipped on my poloshirt.


----------



## markr6

Dryer lint.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Almost completed my black EDC kit. I want to add an alox Victorinox knife to accompany my E2E.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Everything matching including the cuff key. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Nicrod

I like the all Black EDC kit!

Got one myself.


----------



## Nicrod

Here's my Maxpedition fatty pouch!
It rides to work with me everyday. And is close by, should i need it.


----------



## UnderPar

Going to church. And I'm bringing my QP2L-X in my pocket.


----------



## veatorious




----------



## Tmack

Couple different pocket dumps


----------



## Lachiepower0402

Besides the obvious phone, keys and wallet the only EDC item I carry is a Thrunite 2C V2, which serves as a pocket lighthouse.


----------



## UnderPar

Today, its my ZL SC62w again that's in my pocket.


----------



## Angela

oops wrong account


----------



## A.marquardt

This is my temporary EDC while I decide which light fits my needs best. 





*From left to right: my trusty no name pen, my awesome keychain light, an* *E05SSvn XP-L 5700K - Single Mode 3.6A, ~1200 LED Lumen,

a D25Cvn V3 Ti 1500 LED Lumen with XPL 5700K,

My trusty Zebralight Sc600 MKII LII - 1020 lumen, 

next up is a copper P-60 Cryos Illumination host with a CQvn drop in- it's running four XPL 5700K ~10A ~4400 LED Lumen, 

and finally, my earplugs. I'm a merchant mariner engineering officer so wear the earplugs 12 hours a day at work.*


----------



## nbp

Alrighty, here's a few of my common EDC setups. Hope you enjoy!


This is my *workday kit*:

Saddleback wallet, iPhone 6, Keys/Titanium Keysmart, G-Shock (been beat to heck and still lives), Spyderco Pacific Salt, Ti McClicky Pak/VME/M31 Lego, Leatherman Wingman






Here is my *dressy kit*: 

Saddleback wallet, iPhone 6, Keys/Titanium Keysmart, Titanium Citizen Ecodrive, Spyderco Caly 3 Carbon Fiber, Titanium Muyshondt Aeon Mk. II on a Ti Atwood Hangman, Titanium Atwood Prybaby and Keyton on Ti McG splitring, EN Plated Prometheus Alpha, lip balm from my favorite brand Hurraw! 






Here is my casual *bombing around kit*: 

Saddleback wallet, iPhone 6, Keys/Titanium Keysmart, Titanium Citizen Ecodrive, ZT0551 with Hinderer scale/2 trits installed, McGizmo Haiku, Ti Muyshondt Mako, Titanium Atwood Prybaby and Keyton on Ti McG splitring, lip balm from my favorite brand Hurraw! 







As you can tell, especially from the last one, I really like Titanium stuff.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## Nicrod

nbp- Im liking the different setups for the various activities.


----------



## nbp

Thanks. I've found that not every item is perfect for every case. And pocket size varies too, haha. I'll have to toss up some other lights and stuff I like to carry on occasion soon.


----------



## seb13




----------



## RUSH FAN




----------



## Nicrod

Hey Paul
Nice gear buddy! The Tri EDC looks so shiny!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nicrod said:


> Hey Paul
> Nice gear buddy! The Tri EDC looks so shiny!


Hey thanks Nick!
I try to keep the Tri-EDC in good shape! 
Thanks for the kind words-


----------



## Phoebus




----------



## UnderPar

My Olight O'Pen found its way to my right pocket today.


----------



## misterS

Here's yesterday's stuff.



3.28.15 by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## N_N_R

Plus the E01 & Micra on my keys and I'll also often carry one of my Fenixes instead of the cheapo you see here (I got it now only for its orange clicky )


----------



## radiopej

N_N_R said:


> Plus the E01 & Micra on my keys and I'll also often carry one of my Fenixes instead of the cheapo you see here (I got it now only for its orange clicky )


What is the light under the Sipik style one?


----------



## N_N_R

Lumintop Tool


----------



## rainbowlight777

SOG SOGZilla Large Blackout
Opinel No.7 Blue Inox
Mini Composition Notebook
Fisher Space Pen Explorer in Blue
Leatherman Brewzer
Thrunite T20T the second T standing for Titanium - Love this little light.

This is just today's carry, tomorrow will be completely different. =] Well, the knife or knives will be different, the other 4 things stay the same. Until I get more ti flashlights of course. =] Lol.


----------



## misterS

4.4.15 by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## Nicrod

Hey Mister

I like your Gear! Looks great together!

I need to get me one of these Bolt style pens one of these days. 
Looks so neat,


----------



## Str8stroke

Very nice collection there Andy. That knife (folder) is sick !! Tell us more. I love the bead blast finish. But my brain can't figure out that blade. Great photo too.

EDIT, I think I found more pics of that knife, and it looks like a strange reflection playing a trick on my eyeballs???


----------



## misterS

Nicrod said:


> Hey Mister
> 
> I like your Gear! Looks great together!
> 
> I need to get me one of these Bolt style pens one of these days.
> Looks so neat,



Thanks man! The bolt action pen is a TiBolt by Brian Fellhoelter...great pen! I also recommend the Maxmadco, which I also use a lot!



Str8stroke said:


> Very nice collection there Andy. That knife (folder) is sick !! Tell us more. I love the bead blast finish. But my brain can't figure out that blade. Great photo too.
> 
> EDIT, I think I found more pics of that knife, and it looks like a strange reflection playing a trick on my eyeballs???



Thanks! The blade is a FTR by Brian Fellhoelter and Jeremy Horton. That reflection did come out in an interesting way. Horton does some amazing grinds! Have a great day!


----------



## misterS

Here's yesterday's things.



4.6.15.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks for the headsup about the pens!

str8stroke is so right about the optical illusion on that blade. 
Plays with ya!


----------



## misterS

Nicrod said:


> Thanks for the headsup about the pens!
> 
> str8stroke is so right about the optical illusion on that blade.
> Plays with ya!


You got it man!
4.10.15


----------



## override666666




----------



## groutboy_1

"Some lint....a SanDisk mp3 player with JVC ear buds ...2 pill holders, 1 with tyenol, and the other with advil....A kershaw chive...a sharpie, pen, etc.....notepad....wallet with IOU'S inside....I think that's it......."


----------



## Whiskers

I know its not as much use as a Glock but I'm not seeing many examples of members carrying Mace in their EDC. I find it indispensable and have defused a few situations over the past years simply by pointing it in the right direction. I think it's more effective than pointing a firearm as I find people are more inclined to believe I'll squirt them in the face with Mace if they don't back off than shoot them.


----------



## groutboy_1

"I agree...Mace just in case...A decent less lethal self protection option...Especially if you live in a *2a restricted area*..."


----------



## nightshade

Great carry, and the ST communicator keychain is great!


----------



## groutboy_1

nightshade said:


> Great carry, and the ST communicator keychain is great!


"Thanks! It's a classic sfx version! Had it for many years...My Fenix pd 35 2014 is newly acquired---love it! Also, really like the small 2.9 inch s&w m&p 3rd Gen magic assist pocket knife....also, Mace just in case...."


----------



## srvctec

Whiskers said:


> I know its not as much use as a Glock but I'm not seeing many examples of members carrying Mace in their EDC. I find it indispensable and have defused a few situations over the past years simply by pointing it in the right direction. I think it's more effective than pointing a firearm as I find people are more inclined to believe I'll squirt them in the face with Mace if they don't back off than shoot them.


Carrying mace or pepper spray isn't a bad idea, but I won't anymore. Have you ever sprayed it outside when it's windy? Where I live, there are far more windy days than not. I tried practicing spraying pepper spray many years ago, outside here, and it wasn't a comfortable situation. The wind swirled much of it back at me AND I wasn't even spraying it into the wind. I just wanted to try it in a real environment situation and stopped carrying it after that. Short of carrying the version made to keep bears at bay (which is a huge canister), none of the ones I tried had enough power to overcome an even breezy environment. BUT, carrying some vs. nothing else isn't a bad idea.


----------



## groutboy_1

I've been sprayed with 5 % punch 2 mist by aero inc....as well as a small blast of Sabre 3in1 oc/cs blend....Sucked...Was out of commission for a spell....Seen some test performed by idiots on YouTube for Mace brand products. ..Seemed to work pretty well...."


----------



## radiopej

I decided to carry my Victorinox Electrician today to test out the clip. It doesn't have a keychain attachment point or anything, so I glued on a little clip from eBay. Seems to work well for clipping it inside my pocket


----------



## Str8stroke

Your "clip" is a great idea. It looks almost like a Tec Pocket hanger you glued on??? That is one of my favorite Victorinox knives.


----------



## misterS

4.14.15



4.14.15 by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## groutboy_1

"Today's EDC items...More lint...1 pen,1 sharpie, SanDisk mp3 player, Kershaw Chive, more lint, change, Fenix TK 15 & Fenix PD 35 2014 edtion in right cargo pocket, notebook, wallet---with cricket sounds coming from it, especially after loaning a co-worker $2 bucks...."


----------



## Str8stroke

dang groutboy 1, lint & crickets,......lol..........sounds like we may need to start a Go Fund Me for you! 

Give me your pp addy and I will gift you $2! :lolsign:


----------



## groutboy_1

Str8stroke said:


> dang groutboy 1, lint & crickets,......lol..........sounds like we may need to start a Go Fund Me for you!
> 
> Give me your pp addy and I will gift you $2! [emoji14]aypal:[emoji38]sign:


Thanks Str8stoke, Required all co-workers at work to provide social security numbers...so I can claim them as dependants for all the break time goodies I've supplied....Just in time for tax time...LOL...Anyway, EDC is more or less the same tonight.....


----------



## chrisbfu




----------



## UnderPar

For the first time, I carried my newly acquired S30R this evening and went to the wake of my friends mother. I find it too bulky for me. I may just be used to QP2L-X and SC62w which are lesser in diameter compared to the S30R. The NC Tube is now attached together with my car keys. This is really cool.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bruno28

I really like my Jetbeam JETII IBS.
From the many lights I have, its my favourite. Beats the Jetbeam RRT-01, S10, EC21 in compact 16340 size comparison.

I have modded it to use a XP-G2 (6000k) and now modded it again with a XP-L (4500k). At 1.5amps its rated to 735lumens, not sure if I'm getting all that, but definitely on par with the RRT-01 (600lumens version).
Im liking the warmer tint. Always been a cool white guy. But the 4500k does look a lot better during the night when shinning on trees.

SO its a true pocket rocket, not as throwy beam, but still throws far and has a huge area of light. All this an fits in the palm of the hands.
Only downside is the run times which aren't very long. 

But overall a 'show' of a light.


----------



## kelmo

Titan AAA model and a SOG Flash II.


----------



## dss_777

misterS said:


> 4.14.15



In the center of that pic, what is that interesting looking metal thing with the two big holes in it, and who is the maker?


----------



## fisk-king

Ra (HDS) Twisty 100 hi-cri.

Every spring I usually take it out of my Pelican case (stored in edc bag) and use it for work which I am then reminded why it stays in the bag in the first place. * No clip*. It has already slid out of my pants leg pocket at work this week and was found by a co-worker over the weekend:sigh:.


----------



## misterS

dss_777 said:


> In the center of that pic, what is that interesting looking metal thing with the two big holes in it, and who is the maker?



It's a Pygmy DFK (Double Finger Knuck) by Andy Frankart


----------



## misterS

4.26.15


----------



## misterS

5.4.15.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## Bullzeyebill

misterS, nice gear. Would you elaborate? Thanks,

Bill


----------



## misterS

Bullzeyebill said:


> misterS, nice gear. Would you elaborate? Thanks,
> 
> Bill


You got it! The knife is a FTR; a collaboration from custom knife makers Brian Fellhoelter and Jeremy Horton. The pen is from Matthew Martin. The one piece tool is from J. Woytaz Knives, and the light is the latest from Tain, the Corona 18650. Hope that helps!
Andy


----------



## dss_777

misterS said:


> It's a Pygmy DFK (Double Finger Knuck) by Andy Frankart



Thanks for the info. You've got some very cool things. I am wondering, though, if you've thought about potential repercussions of owning that one particular object.


----------



## groutboy_1

dss_777 said:


> Thanks for the info. You've got some very cool things. I am wondering, though, if you've thought about potential repercussions of owning that one particular object.


"Kind of funny....In most of the Eastern Bloc States, anything quite frankly could get you unreasonable Law Enforcement attention.. Hell, I was stopped twice last year within residential parking by LE for walking from my car in the dark because the motion security light was out of service...I was using my spare Coast 220 lm light...When the Local K-9 p/o suddenly blocked my path with his paramilitary SUV ...It was around 9pm, and I was carrying groceries...The K9 P/O exclaimed, * That light was SUSPICIOUSLY BRIGHT, AND LOOKED TO MILITARY !!!* My answer, **Thank you Officer, I'm in NO NEED of police assistance...Have a good night...And kept walking.....*It was quite obvious that this was a poor attempt at harassing, and intimidating a citizen into a consensual stop in order to perform a *stop and frisk* ( an EDC danger....)I have some family ,and relatives who are in Law Enforcement, or who are Lawyers...As they always say, ***NEVER TALK TO THE POLICE***They are NOT your friends...This is just another example of such an incident with a benign EDC Item...Let alone a personal tool like pocket knife, or self defense tool like a defense spray, or such....Don't misunderstand, I support the US Constitution, and believe any type of LE interference in Lawful EDC violates the basic tenets of our Bill of Rights....Things need to return to proper checks and balance..."


----------



## misterS

dss_777 said:


> Thanks for the info. You've got some very cool things. I am wondering, though, if you've thought about potential repercussions of owning that one particular object.


Yeah, I have no intentions of using that piece for defensive purposes. It's just something to fiddle with.


----------



## Nicrod

misterS said:


> Yeah, I have no intentions of using that piece for defensive purposes. It's just something to fiddle with.



A pretty pricey piece, for fiddling with! Lol


----------



## UnderPar

I have my Eagletac D25A clicky with me today. Did not bring any other light except this.


----------



## RUSH FAN




----------



## dss_777

groutboy_1 said:


> "Kind of funny....In most of the Eastern Bloc States, anything quite frankly could get you unreasonable Law Enforcement attention.. Hell, I was stopped twice last year within residential parking by LE for walking from my car in the dark because the motion security light was out of service...I was using my spare Coast 220 lm light...When the Local K-9 p/o suddenly blocked my path with his paramilitary SUV ...It was around 9pm, and I was carrying groceries...The K9 P/O exclaimed, * That light was SUSPICIOUSLY BRIGHT, AND LOOKED TO MILITARY !!!* My answer, **Thank you Officer, I'm in NO NEED of police assistance...Have a good night...And kept walking.....*It was quite obvious that this was a poor attempt at harassing, and intimidating a citizen into a consensual stop in order to perform a *stop and frisk* ( an EDC danger....)I have some family ,and relatives who are in Law Enforcement, or who are Lawyers...As they always say, ***NEVER TALK TO THE POLICE***They are NOT your friends...This is just another example of such an incident with a benign EDC Item...Let alone a personal tool like pocket knife, or self defense tool like a defense spray, or such....Don't misunderstand, I support the US Constitution, and believe any type of LE interference in Lawful EDC violates the basic tenets of our Bill of Rights....Things need to return to proper checks and balance..."




You sure you weren't casing the parking lot looking for stuff to steal? What?? You're not a thief?? 

Of course, YOU know that, but maybe that officer didn't, and was doing his job by checking it out. I doubt he woke up that morning with a plan to roust people at random just to satisfy his sadistic streak. I really, really doubt it.

We have the responsibility of knowing what the consequences are for the things we EDC, including when and where we can have them, and even how we can use our stuff. Try taking a small swiss army knife into a courthouse or on a plane, for example.


----------



## groutboy_1

dss_777 said:


> You sure you weren't casing the parking lot looking for stuff to steal? What?? You're not a thief??
> 
> Of course, YOU know that, but maybe that officer didn't, and was doing his job by checking it out. I doubt he woke up that morning with a plan to roust people at random just to satisfy his sadistic streak. I really, really doubt it.
> 
> We have the responsibility of knowing what the consequences are for the things we EDC, including when and where we can have them, and even how we can use our stuff. Try taking a small swiss army knife into a courthouse or on a plane, for example.


"Things have been going *overboard* since 9/11, & The Patriot Act...Years ago, No one would have believed the government would be spying on Americans...The veterans within my family would have said the same....They fought for our freedom, NOT to see it crumble...And there was a distinct sense of overzealous behavior in my incident....Just ask some of the folks who in the past years ran afoul of The NY safe act, or a young female African-American nurse in NJ, or NY'S Knife laws, or Massachusetts Anti-taser/Stun gun laws *(they just recently deregulated pepper spray, and mace. )*, etc ...But a flashlight ?!^...That's like saying a leather man's a set of burglary tools....It's going overboard.....Just saying....."


----------



## Nicrod

I liked your story 'Groutboy' and i am in agreement with your assessment 

Cops are NOT your friends. They are sneaky!! 

I was was walking down the street in broad daylight. Coming back from buying some snacks from my local 
dairy. This cop asked me, where I was coming from. After I told him. He proceeded to ask me another 3 times
' where was I coming from' and he was checking to see if any of my answers differed from what I already said. 

And IF they did, that would give him probable cause to stop and search me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! Some of you put Batman to shame. oo: Where do you stash all that EDC? 

~ Chance


----------



## groutboy_1

dss_777 said:


> You sure you weren't casing the parking lot looking for stuff to steal? What?? You're not a thief??
> 
> Of course, YOU know that, but maybe that officer didn't, and was doing his job by checking it out. I doubt he woke up that morning with a plan to roust people at random just to satisfy his sadistic streak. I really, really doubt it.
> 
> We have the responsibility of knowing what the consequences are for the things we EDC, including when and where we can have them, and even how we can use our stuff. Try taking a small swiss army knife into a courthouse or on a plane, for example.


"Oh, Did I mention I was carrying groceries that were clearly marked as such....."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Since groutboy_1 was there (firsthand knowledge) he should be given the benifit of the doubt. Second-guessing the situation won't prove useful. 
Probably best to just move on. :thanks:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

groutboy_1 said:


> "Things have been going *overboard* since 9/11, & The Patriot Act...Years ago, No one would have believed the government would be spying on Americans...The veterans within my family would have said the same....They fought for our freedom, NOT to see it crumble...And there was a distinct sense of overzealous behavior in my incident....Just ask some of the folks who in the past years ran afoul of The NY safe act, or a young female African-American nurse in NJ, or NY'S Knife laws, or Massachusetts Anti-taser/Stun gun laws *(they just recently deregulated pepper spray, and mace. )*, etc ...But a flashlight ?!^...That's like saying a leather man's a set of burglary tools....It's going overboard.....Just saying....."



Honestly, to some, it came as no surprise that the Government was spying on the citizens. About as surprising as seeing the Sun come up in the morning.


----------



## misterS

Nicrod said:


> A pretty pricey piece, for fiddling with! Lol


Yeah, probably


----------



## dss_777

groutboy_1 said:


> "Oh, Did I mention I was carrying groceries that were clearly marked as such....."



Or, the contents of someone else's car or apartment in grocery bags... 

My point is cops can't read minds, and they have a duty to investigate what they suspect might be a crime. Your light isn't illegal, it probably got his attention because it was unusual. 

Sorry for the thread drift, but I thought we could talk about USING our EDC items, not just showing them off like gear porn.

For example, I EDC a small pocket knife, but have gotten way too much negative attention if I take it out in an office setting to open a package or envelope. So now I am very careful about where and when I use this simple tool. A sad reality, for sure...

Fortunately, people don't seem to mind when I use the Arc AAA light.


----------



## groutboy_1

dss_777 said:


> Or, the contents of someone else's car or apartment in grocery bags...
> 
> My point is cops can't read minds, and they have a duty to investigate what they suspect might be a crime. Your light isn't illegal, it probably got his attention because it was unusual.
> 
> Sorry for the thread drift, but I thought we could talk about USING our EDC items, not just showing them off like gear porn.
> 
> For example, I EDC a small pocket knife, but have gotten way too much negative attention if I take it out in an office setting to open a package or envelope. So now I am very careful about where and when I use this simple tool. A sad reality, for sure...
> 
> Fortunately, people don't seem to mind when I use the Arc AAA light.


"Personally, you sound very anti-EDC...Maybe the thread could have been called *Everyone Don't Carry: keeping it light...leave it at home....*, or **Equipment Deemed Contraband : The Minority Report....."[emoji61]


----------



## dss_777

groutboy_1 said:


> "Personally, you sound very anti-EDC...Maybe the thread could have been called *Everyone Don't Carry: keeping it light...leave it at home....*, or **Equipment Deemed Contraband : The Minority Report....."[emoji61]



Personally, you sound like someone without critical thinking skills. I Carry all sorts of stuff Every Day, including any number of tools appropriate for the job at hand, but more importantly situational awareness, common sense, and good judgement.

Rock on!


----------



## groutboy_1

dss_777 said:


> Personally, you sound like someone without critical thinking skills. I Carry all sorts of stuff Every Day, including any number of tools appropriate for the job at hand, but more importantly situational awareness, common sense, and good judgement.
> 
> Rock on!


"I beg to differ.........[emoji87] [emoji86] [emoji85] ..."


----------



## Bullzeyebill

OK. Please stop the political comments re police. This thread is about 
*EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition.* 
Please continue in this vein.


Bill


----------



## groutboy_1

Bullzeyebill said:


> OK. Please stop the political comments re police. This thread is about
> *EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Third Edition.*
> Please continue in this vein.
> 
> 
> Bill


"Absolutely, but unfortunately...With EDC items within this venue..Like some of the items displayed. ..Even those that seam benign ... Is Where Politics, LE and Every Day Carrying go hand in hand....It's just Not here, but out on the streets where you travel...Always be mindful..."
********************************
As that old banking Comercial adage goes; "WHAT'S IN YOUR WALLET!!!"


----------



## Bullzeyebill

This thread is not about political issues regarding "What's in your pocket". Start a thread in the Underground re political issues of any sorts. No more political concerns in this thread.

Bill


----------



## Impossible lumens

Note 3
Nitecore EA11


----------



## Str8stroke

This am:
iPhone 6 Plus
Sinner Cu Triple.


----------



## nbp

Thank you Bill.


----------



## ven

Work- work keys(locker/tools/fobs/various keys etc etc with a handy D carabina(plastic 200lb rated)for attachment outside pockets when needed,used to be an i3s and now an AAA tool for edc key uses(quite a lot of uses as well). Always some money in back pocket for canteen:green:

Pocket edc could be my roche f8/convoy m1/(latter 2 on pany 3400 unprotected/LG)Thrunite T10s(14500 efest) or e25 burst (2x AA eneloops),depending on what's and if's uses.
General out and about edc-car keys with DQG hobi right now,gets rotated with the DQG spy and e05ss(bit hefty imo as lots of jingling on the steering column).
Wallet,bit of money and cards..........more receipts than anything padding it out Either a D25cvn de-dome or D25c neutral in coat both fed on efest IMR 16340 fuel,other coat v11r mirage and other times Thrunite T10t with 14500 fuel which i rotate. Always have my iphoney 6+ with me in a front combat pocket,in a stainless case for protection and inconvenience to answer :laughing: But if i drop it then hey...............£140 for a screen!! saved.

I tend to go for lights i dont know are there...........much! Over the next month or two i will be edc-ing my pd35vn quad and ec32vn xpg2 neutral for around the camp site/s. Will have some flood monsters at hand also,but not with me all the time at night due to size/weight...........now where could i put my tk75vn in my mankini:laughing:
Also a small lock knife on car keys ,piranha 
Cheers ven


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

"What's that thing on my left chest, you say, Officer?"

"Why, it's how I communicate to my Starship so they can beam me up when I'm done shopping down here. Would you like me to demonstrate?"

"See how fast that was, Officer? We've greatly improved our technology since the Shatner and Nimoy days. You earthlings should really borrow our technology."


Seriously, for EDC, I am carrying two lights.

The first is a D25C, just an awesome light that one new Fenix light and another new Nitecore light are trying to emulate without the flashy modes, but it rules. 

The other light in my pocket is the D25AAA, which, although it unfortunately is not a clicky, puts out a beam much brighter than SF's just slightly less than awesome counterpart, the Titan. 

And in my dashboard is a D25A.

I much prefer the warmth of my Fenix E-12 to light up my bedroom when I am in bed but I so wish it had a lumens output lower than 8, but I ain't complaining!

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## Xaios

- Wallet
- Keys
- HTC One M7 (phone)
- Fenix PD35 (I'll probably get something smaller soon for EDC purposes.)
- Leatherman Wingman


----------



## felipefuda




----------



## Nicrod

I like the color on your Endura!


----------



## felipefuda

Thanks man, me too[emoji2]


----------



## MrJino

I don't carry a light on me... just my bags..

Solara dna30 vape 
Spyderco southard lightning CF
Phone/wallet
Carkeys


----------



## RGRAY

Here's mine, clockwise from the BMW fob.


BMW fob
House key
Honda key
Spalinger lantern (green tritium vial)
Veleno DD2 (green tritium vial)
Doingutdoor whistle
Atwood G2 Titanium (left handed)
Leatherman Micra (modified) 
PicoPen
All on a Pico keychain





​


----------



## dmattaponi

Victorinox Craftsman
Fenix E12
Folding reading glasses
Bullet Pen


----------



## Eagles1181

Fenix PD35, 
Benchmade mini griptillion
Wallet
Cellphone
Keys


----------



## WarRaven

Fenix PD35
Fenix E12
Olight S10R
Benchmafe 707 Sequel
Leatherman Wave on belt
Leatherman Squirt in coin pocket
Mini prybar on keychain
Spare key for car an truck. 
Wallet (empty lately)
Odd dust bunny.


----------



## ForrestChump

MDC HA SHO


----------



## Fireclaw18

EDC flashlight (currently one of the following):

Modded Aleto N8 1x18650 zoomie. 92mm long, equipped with a Moppydrv FET driver and powering a single 5000K XPL HI. 28k lux in spot mode. I guess maybe 1100 lumens in flood mode

Modded DQG 18650 Tiny III. 89mm long 1x18650 light. Equipped with 3.8 amp Nanjg 105c driver with Mokkadrv firmware. Maybe 1400 lumens. Thinking of upgrading this to a Moppydrv FET driver. Would give maybe 3500 lumens on turbo, but only for 10 seconds or so before it gets burning hot.

In addition to my light I have the usual pocket crud:
Keys
Wallet
Kleenix
mini pocket knife
lip balm
eye drops for contact lenses


----------



## 96Z28

An RA Twisty with 123 body that I've carried for over 6 years and a lefty HEST 2.0 folder. 

For any lefties out there looking for a frame lock the HEST is fantastic.


----------



## Cordyceps

96Z28 said:


> An RA Twisty with 123 body that I've carried for over 6 years and a lefty HEST 2.0 folder.
> 
> For any lefties out there looking for a frame lock the HEST is fantastic.



+1 

Has been my fav EDC knife until I lost it a year ago. Doesnt matter if lefty or righty, wave opening of this thing rules it all!


----------



## UnderPar

I have my SC5 in my pocket now.... I would still EDC my SC62w if I am to choose among the two... &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## kj2

Maxpedition Bravo wallet, Nexus 4, Spyderco Salt I and Olight R20.


----------



## NJ_LIGHTS

Besides wallet and keys. This was my old EDC . Pic in link
http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?p=16630209#post16630209


----------



## Darkus Mingler

Here is my work pocket dump. The light is a Streamlight ProTac 1 AA. I am looking to upgrade that light.



Work Pocket Dump by airmechqa, on Flickr

Tom


----------



## Rockyf07

Leatherman Squirt PS4
CRK Sebenza 21 or Benchmade 940-1
Peak Eiger
FreeKey System holding keys
Matthew Martin copper pen


----------



## Jiri

nbp said:


> G-Shock (been beat to heck and still lives),




Nice! I have the same watch. I have had them for 10 years now and still works (even with the same original battery in it! This year I just needed to replace the plastic bezel. Otherwise strap is still in very good shape! Viva La Casio G-Shock


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment...just my Peak Eiger HiCRI in my right shorts pocket.

(the 5th pocket.)

Also a Casio G-Shock owner.

Mine's the GW-5525A.(the 25th Anniversary version).

I bought it in November 2009.


----------



## Archangel72

My EDC
Alien Gear 2.0 Tuck Holster
Kimber Ultra CDP
Fenix PD 35 Tac and holster
Victorinox Swiss Army knife Recruit
Leatherman Wingman
Keys home/work/car
Wedding Ring Boone Ti 2 bands of gold forge hammer face
Cole Haan Magnetic bill fold and card holder
Oops forgot my Luna Watch ( wood )
sorry edited 7 times cause of photo errors


----------



## bondr006

*Pocket Carry





More Pocket Carry





Day Pack Carry





More Day Pack Carry





More Day pack Carry





Day Pack





*


----------



## kelmo

Currently a Surefire Titan and a Benchmade Mini Barrage.


----------



## bondr006

I love my Mini Barrage.

Daily carry...


----------



## fisk-king

Currently:
outside of work- Muyshondt Nautilus modded by MIlky and a bluebone Case Stockman. Purchased a Glock 43 today 
so it was with me as well.


right now as I type this at midnight: a now ONE stage Thrunite Ti2 (2 out of 4) in my shirt pocket. I had such high hopes for this model. Now its regulalted to middle of the night toilet duty. Oh have the mighty have fallen..:thumbsdow


----------



## JohnnyBravo

EagleTac DX30LC2 neutral on an Orbtronic 3500, Nokia C3 phone, and a Spyderco Byrd Hawkbill knife.


----------



## Skaaphaas




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Shaaphaas, is that contraption attached to your Glock a safety devise?

Bill


----------



## Grizzman

It might be a "holster".


----------



## RGRAY

1. House key and Spalinger ti lantern (green trit)
2. Cogent ti dangler
3. Blank Forces X1 Pro (3.25 inch ss pen/ruler)
4. Leatherman Micra (custom)
5. Veleno ss battery case and Etsy Thor hammer
6. Veleno D2 ss flashlight (green trits)
7. Honda car key
8. Steel Flame copper dog tag and safety pin
9. BMW fob
10. Blank Forces ti key ring
11. McGizmo Nano 20mm clips
Total weight 6.6 ozs.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Bullzeyebill said:


> Shaaphaas, is that contraption attached to your Glock a safety devise?
> 
> Bill


Hi, it is the Raven Vanguard 2 holster. It works far better than you may expect.


----------



## Raggasonic

Minimal carry


----------



## Agile54

Raggasonic said:


> Minimal carry



Not 1 but 2 Striders for your EDC Rag, good choices IMO.


----------



## Cleck

Good stuff in here, glad there's a few exercising the ole 2A.

I'm pretty simple, well maybe not. I haven't decided yet 
















M&P Shield 40
Custom kydex iwb holster
Kershaw Blur
Coast HP1/Sipik 68 clone (interchangeable)
Casio SGW 1000. Basically a ProTrek in every way, except for this one has a battery and isn't solar. Wife got it for me for Christmas for when I'm out hiking and camping. I wanted a MudMan initially, but I also wanted the Triple Sensor. This is better suited for my needs 

For work I don't CC yet, but that's only because I sit at a desk all day, and it wouldn't tuck right, at this time.

Not pictured is my Galaxy Note 4, in a bright green Otterbox Defender.

I have a CERT bag in my car, ready to go, in case of....whatever. Food, water, flashlight, walking shoes, medical supplies, etc. It needs more stuff in it, but it's better than what most people have in their cars.


----------



## kultakala

Nitecore SRT-7
Tissot T-Touch Expert
Benchmade Big Summit Lake
Soto Pocket Torch


----------



## ericjohn

I am EDCing three flashlights for my pockets at the moment which are displayed here: 5.11 TMT PLx, Xenon Mini Maglite (which I've EDCed since 2012) and a Pelican Mity Lite 1900. There are also several more I carry in my backpack (Victorinox Trooper, background.) There's also my watch Casio F-91W, Vintage Craftsman 4-Way screwdriver on my Oakley lanyard attached to my backpack.


----------



## bondr006

I like that torch. Where can I get one? BTW, your light is an SRT3.



kultakala said:


> Nitecore SRT-7
> Tissot T-Touch Expert
> Benchmade Big Summit Lake
> Soto Pocket Torch


----------



## kultakala

bondr006 said:


> I like that torch. Where can I get one? BTW, your light is an SRT3.



Oops, dont know why i wrote srt-7, of course its a srt-3.

I bought the torch in germany (where i live) but you can get it on Amazon or little bit cheaper on ebay.


----------



## LeanBurn

Just a wallet and keys for everyday life. I hate stuff in my pants pockets, I neck wear my TiS


----------



## Slumber

It was warm enough for shorts today so here is my evening pocket dump. I've been carrying just one light lately, usually rotating through some of my favs. 





Bennchmade 745 (never changes)
Maxpud Micro Wallet
iPhone 6
Surefire EB1C (should be EB1T)
County Comm Battery Capsule w/Primary CR123
G19 in a Phlster Access Holster
Not pictured are my Fatheadz Nitro sunglasses. 
Plus, whatever car key I need. I don't have a dedicated key ring and I don't add anything to car key rings.


----------



## weklund

*... Mac SST-50 ...

*


----------



## Defiars2

my EDC today. Shiny.. Shiny..


----------



## TKC




----------



## jdboy




----------



## newbie66

Woah! Nice edcs you guys have!


----------



## Str8stroke

jd, that second pic is better. Man that Medford is a beast and I think that is the small one! lol I have been looking hard at those. I think I want a Med in that Vulcan blade in .25 size too.


----------



## jdboy

Str8stroke said:


> jd, that second pic is better. Man that Medford is a beast and I think that is the small one! lol I have been looking hard at those. I think I want a Med in that Vulcan blade in .25 size too.



Thanks! The Medford is a TFF-1, 4" blade length 3/16" thick. I had a Praetorian G but sold it as I much preferred the TFF-1.


----------



## George7806

My EDC gear would've looked something like this in the 1930's. I'm not sure about the batterie's exact age, but the battery meter is from 1930 and the flashlight is from 1924.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Very cool post George.




Got a little time travel thing going on too.
1946-ish 1 double and a 2016 1 triple A.


----------



## George7806

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Very cool post George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little time travel thing going on too.
> 1946-ish 1 double and a 2016 1 triple A.



Thanks bykfixer! I like your AA vintage, most AA lights at that time were pen-lights...I think


----------



## bykfixer

George7806 said:


> Thanks bykfixer! I like your AA vintage, most AA lights at that time were pen-lights...I think



HIPCO, Kwik-Lite and Fulton Kwik-Lite used to make 1 cell numbers using #112 bulbs that were penlight bright but pocket sized. They were called "Tom Thumb" lights and used sliders to turn on and off. 

Others before that were called 'lipstick' lights and used varying methods of turning them on and off. Twisty tails, switchless and momentary only like Burgess penlights were done and they were surprisingly bright. 

Later the 'big boys' tried them. Rayovac and Eveready had versions. The Rayovac Sportsman Jr had a nice round beam with a great combo of throw vs spill. 

The light pictured with the modern one is a Kwik-Lite patent pending number made just before Fulton bought them. It was the platform their Tom Thumbs were built from. 

I love walking around at night pretending it's just after WW1 or 2 and all those new gadgets were available. 

Your battery tester is pretty cool. That Homart battery was a "Sears & Roebuck" house brand probably made by Ever Ready or perhaps French Battery Co (later Rayovac), but it may have been made in a Burgess factory or even Bond made. 

So many folks back then stepped on each others patents then sued each other. Many times law suits were settled by the loser producing their improved version of the product for the winner for X period of time or stuff like that.


----------



## liteboy

kultakala said:


> Nitecore SRT-7
> Tissot T-Touch Expert
> Benchmade Big Summit Lake
> Soto Pocket Torch



When you say "torch" you not a British guy referring to a flashlight!?!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yo! Flashaholics around the world recognize _torch_ as being synonymous with flashlight. One doesn't have to be British to use it. 

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yo! Flashaholics around the world recognize _torch_ as being synonymous with flashlight. One doesn't have to be British to use it.
> 
> ~ Chance



No offense meant but as you can see here, torch refers to something quite different!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

liteboy said:


> No offense meant but as you can see here, torch refers to something quite different!



No offense taken. Sorry I gave that impression. Thought you'd recognize my little joke, yo? 

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

My usual EDC items:


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## bykfixer

^^ you keep a wrist watch in your pockets?
That's a good lookin' one btw. 
Got that retro look going.

Nice old knife too.

And what "torch" is that?


----------



## ven

TOOL ti mr fixer


----------



## ScottGabrielli

bykfixer said:


> ^^ you keep a wrist watch in your pockets?
> That's a good lookin' one btw.
> Got that retro look going.
> 
> Nice old knife too.
> 
> And what "torch" is that?





ven said:


> TOOL ti mr fixer



As Ven answered it's a Lumintop Tool Ti, the watch is a Kickstarter project I back by a company called Boldr, and the knife is a 2016 #14 Tom's Choice Lick Creek Barlow, which is a special factory order from Great Eastern Cutlery

Edit: Might as well include the pen - it's the Everyman Grafton


----------



## tex.proud

Granted, not all "In Pocket", but on my person as the usual daily carry.

Kimber Tactical Ultra
KimPro Tac Mags
Leatherman Juice S2
Keys with Safariland handcuff key and Ghost 130 light
Chris Reeve Large Sebenza 21
HDS EDC Rotary 18650 Nichia 219b
RFID blocking wallet
Snuff







Didn't know about this thread until I saw it on Todays Posts. Good stuff here.


----------



## staticx57

HDS 18650 219b such a good combination


----------



## Lexel

In my Osprey backpack

http://everydaycarry.com/posts/17468/my-backpack-edc


----------



## bykfixer

ScottGabrielli said:


> As Ven answered it's a Lumintop Tool Ti, the watch is a Kickstarter project I back by a company called Boldr, and the knife is a 2016 #14 Tom's Choice Lick Creek Barlow, which is a special factory order from Great Eastern Cutlery
> 
> Edit: Might as well include the pen - it's the Everyman Grafton



Good stuff bro.


----------



## dmattaponi

Victorinox Craftsman Swiss Army Knife
Thrunite Archer 1Av3 Flashlight
Fisher Bullet Space Pen
Vintage Marbles Match Safe with strike anywhere matches
Donegan 3x folding pocket magnifier


----------



## bykfixer

The typical pants pocket carry:



Right pocket gets a PR-1 while left has a PL2, both by PKDL. 
The rest is your typical inexpensive pocket knives kept sharp regularly, spending cabbage, usb flash drives, keys, nail clippers/wire strippers, ear plugs, chap stick and a activity meter.

Now that it is cool a pair of throwers for inspecting inside pipes and other small spaces get to tag along instead of riding in the truck...




The 1aa Pelican 2350 and 1x123 SureFire EB1c






For writing, a Cross Tech 3 black/red/pencil combo and a Cross jotter plus whatever watch of the day gets picked. Today is a Seiko kinetic analog with saphire crystal.
Oh, and a shirt pocket carry PL2.


----------



## redvalkyrie

I don't EDC anything super cool so no pics unless you hunt them down in the Knife and Light thread. I carry a Malkoff MDC 16340 in neutral, Benchmade 940, and sometimes a Boker.50 pen. 

On my keychain is a tiny Victorinox and Lumintop Worm 219.


----------



## Loomun

My EDC is one of the two flashlights and the Kershaw, then depending on what I`m wearing a little something on my side.


----------



## redvalkyrie

> Granted, not all "In Pocket", but on my person as the usual daily carry.



Always be cautious of a man that carries a well worn 1911...and a Kimber at that.


----------



## tex.proud

redvalkyrie said:


> Always be cautious of a man that carries a well worn 1911...and a Kimber at that.



:twothumbs:candle:


----------



## isahar




----------



## Emspop

Small Sebenza Insingo
Bog Oak Mnandi 
HDS 5000k hicrl
Peak eiger pocket model w/ oveready hicri head
Recycled firefighter sgt.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tex.proud said:


> Granted, not all "In Pocket", but on my person as the usual daily carry.
> 
> Kimber Tactical Ultra
> KimPro Tac Mags
> Leatherman Juice S2
> Keys with Safariland handcuff key and Ghost 130 light
> Chris Reeve Large Sebenza 21
> HDS EDC Rotary 18650 Nichia 219b
> RFID blocking wallet
> Snuff





redvalkyrie said:


> Always be cautious of a man carries a well worn 1911...and a Kimber at that.



[email protected]@King at that picture tells me there's no need to be cautious of the man carrying the pictured items. The well worn Kimber has obviously spent its life in a holster. Only law abiding citizens carry in a holster. Criminal *******s carry in their pockets or tucked-in their pants so they can quickly discard any evidence. Also, CB's don't carry extra mags. However, I do agree the man carrying the above should be afforded an extra amount of respect. 

It's elementary, redvalkyrie! Tex is one of the Good Guys. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## irongate

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@King at that picture tells me there's no need to be cautious of the man carrying the pictured items. The well worn Kimber has obviously spent its life in a holster. Only law abiding citizens carry in a holster. Criminal *******s carry in their pockets or tucked-in their pants so they can quickly discard any evidence. Also, CB's don't carry extra mags. However, I do agree the man carrying the above should be afforded an extra amount of respect.
> 
> It's elementary, redvalkyrie! Tex is one of the Good Guys. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Agree


----------



## tex.proud

Thank You CG and Irongate! It IS carried in a holster, of course. It's only been drawn on someone 2 times in over 10 years of carry, but never fired in those moments. Thank God for that! 

It's elementary...yessir the wear marks show that it is carried in a holster, but also drawn, shot, holstered, drawn, shot holstered, etc...training. The carry of a weapon is a very serious thing that comes with a great deal of responsibility. I am of the belief that you must be intimate with your weapon. In that, I mean that you must have an absolute knowledge of not only firing it *accurately* and *responsibly*, but also how it functions. If you have a failure, know how to handle it. If you have a malfunction, know what it is and be able to repair it. I have spare parts for the Kimber, some of which have been fitted by a gunsmith, so even those "critical" parts can be replaced by me without the need of a smith. In accomplishing this, you have a more level headed approach to the use of it. If there are zero surprises with the most powerful tool of use in a situation, you are left with a clearer mind to handle the situation at hand. Hence, not firing in the 2 previously mentioned situations. In that lies the *responsibility *aspect of carry.

I do not have a large collection of firearms like some of my friends because I can only fire one at a time as I see it, and I'm not trying to arm the entire neighborhood. :shrug: I have the very few left after trying many. The ones that I know intimately are left in my collection.

I do like to think of myself as "one of the Good Guys". I carry for me and mine. I would also like to note that studying local law is an absolutely necessary part of carrying *responsibly. * 

It takes one to know one! That's my thought now. Thanks fellas!


----------



## redvalkyrie

I didn't mean to imply that Tex was anything but a great guy. I'm a 1911 guy myself and I know holster wear occurs. It was more like " Bad guys beware...". If I was a bad guy I certainly wouldn't want to be caught in front of a Texan with a 1911.


----------



## tex.proud

Maybe taken the wrong way there. I saw it that way you meant it. It's all good. No worries redvalkyrie. Thanks BTW! :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

redvalkyrie said:


> I didn't mean to imply that Tex was anything but a great guy. I'm a 1911 guy myself and I know holster wear occurs. It was more like " Bad guys beware...". If I was a bad guy I certainly wouldn't want to be caught in front of a Texan with a 1911.



I didn't read anything negative in your post, redvalkyrie. If anyone took my post as such, chalk it up to poor writing skills. I should have written,  There's no need to be cautious of the man carrying the pictured items unless you mean to do him or his family harm. 

~ Chance


----------



## parnass

Here is what I carried today. Not shown are wallet, Casio G-Shock watch, spare AAA battery, handkerchief, keys.

I usually carry a pliers type multitool. Lately I have been carrying separate pliers, knife, and screwdriver. That permits me to distribute the weight in different pockets instead of carrying a single heavy lump of steel.


----------



## Climb14er

I carry a ZL SC62CW, Spyderco PM2 and Dan Wesson CCO .45ACP in a Milt Sparks Axiom or Nexus, wallet and Note 5 and keys. That's it.


----------



## vadimax

For now: Lumintop IYP365 Nichia, Olight S1 Ti, Elzetta B343, Lumintop T16 XP-L HI, Green Thorn Dark Flipper, Leatherman Charge TTI.


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## Ziggie

Here is mine wallet EDC: pen, pry bar, capsule, knife, flashlight


----------



## Emspop

The usual suspects...
Buck 303, Oveready nichia HICRI Eiger, countycomm AAA battery locker and Recycled Firefighter Sgt.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

LightWalker said:


>



OK, ^ that's cool!  A new art form for flashaholics. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## LightWalker

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK, ^ that's cool!  A new art form for flashaholics. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



That one underwent some photo editing.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

LightWalker said:


> That one underwent some photo editing.



That's what makes it so cool. 

~ CG


----------



## redvalkyrie

Lately, I've gone from carrying a Benchmade 940 to a Kershaw Launch 4. I have been very impressed.


----------



## LightWalker

redvalkyrie said:


> Lately, I've gone from carrying a Benchmade 940 to a Kershaw Launch 4. I have been very impressed.



The Launch 4 looks like a nice EDC!

https://youtu.be/JiGETHEPXrw

I like the 940 too.

https://youtu.be/318s2kra0zg


----------



## akhyar

Light carry for today.
LionSteel TRE, Olight S1 Baton and wallet (not including the iPhone used to take the photo).


----------



## TKC




----------



## Sambob

An on the road M3
On the belt either my Thrunite T30S,eagle eye X7,or my Covoy S3 I rotate them
Kershaw 3655 volt SS
An older Taurus M85
Phone, keys,wallet and caffeine Tablets for when theirs no coffee around


----------



## TKC




----------



## korpzgrinda

Victorinox Hunstman and Hugsby XP-1.


----------



## Twistedvizionz

At work i cant have i knife on me so it stays in the locker.But i always have my light and leatherman on me.I also keep a fenix uc02 on a ss beaded chain around my neck.


----------



## think2x

A Little SWVA fun.

I carried this last weekend at The Devil's Bathtub.

4sevens Maelstrom G5 w/xpe2 mod.
SF G2 w/ M61LL
Spydie Delica4
JK Knives custom.
G20 w/30rnds Sig Elite 180gr


----------



## think2x

SWVA fun part 2.

For the Cascades this weekend I carried light.
Maelstrom G5
Byrd Cara Cara 2.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

think2x, 

I dig the customized G5. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Philnosys

A ridiculously heavy but beautiful Mecarmy PT16 Brass edition


----------



## richbuff

SYAEDCTTTIHNYPI.

Still yet another edc topic thread that I have not yet posted in. 

"EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?"

Pocket/keychain/mouth hold light are combined into just one light: Olight S2 Baton. But it may get replaced by Nitecore Concept 1. I have not asked; I am simply waiting to see if Vinh or Going Gear will offer the Concept 1. 

Hip holster edc: Nitecore TM06Svn 4 x XHP50.2, 9500 lumens, 50 mm head and body diameter. 

If it is too light weight to do bicep curls, then it is not too heavy to hip holster edc.


----------



## iroast

Olight H1R


----------



## dino2024

Sinner Mokume 
Pocket watch conversion 
Michael Morris Friction Folder


----------



## richbuff

dino2024 said:


> Sinner Mokume
> Pocket watch conversion
> Michael Morris Friction Folder ...[pic]


EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?...and in addition to the flashlight? 

Permanent in-pocket duty: 1917 type one. 1828, 1909-D, 1834, 1858, 1854.


----------



## ericjohn

Not all of these can fit in my pockets but mostly can fit in my EDC bag.

...



[/IMG]They are as follows...

These are what I carry when either working on computers/electronics or travelling:
Texas Instruments TI-36 X Pro.
Xenon Mini Maglite.
Victorinox Cyber Tool M.
Energizer Hard Case Inspection Light.
Midland HH50B Weather Radio.




[/IMG]

I carry these items whenever I'm in an area where weapons are banned such as a school, government building or hospital:
Casio fx-260 Solar II.
Vacuum Bulb AAA Mini Maglite.
Vintage Soviet Ear Polish Pocket Screwdriver.
Nite Ize Inova Radiant AAA Flashlight.




[/URL][/IMG]

I carried these from late 2012 to 2016 and still do from time to time. They are also carried by a character I created, a disabled electrician turned writer named Johnny Joseph Elder:
Xenon Mini Maglite.
Klein Carbon Steel Electrician's Knife.




[/IMG]

I carry these in my EDC bag in case of an Urban Emergency, mostly to see in the dark and to stay informed:

Maglite ML25IT.
Nite Core MT-06.
Sony ICF-P26.





[/IMG]


I rarely carry these, but they are frequently carried by a character I created in one of my stories, a dockyard mechanic named Grayson Thomas:
Snap On Tactical Pocket Knife.
Pelican 1920.



[/IMG]

That's what I currently use as of October 2017...


----------



## murrydan




----------



## XR6Toggie

I have a Malkoff MDC SHO CR123. Besides the form factor making it easy to keep in my coin pocket I like the simplicity of on/off without multiple modes.


----------



## bondr006

Zebralight SC52(Clipped in left front pocket), Benchmade 580S Barrage(clipped in right front pocket), Nitecore 2017 TIP(inside right front pocket), iPhone 8 Plus 256mb(right back pocket), Beats X White Bluetooth Headphones(hanging around neck), High Intensity Whistle(inside right front pocket), Wallet(left back pocket), Key FOB(inside right front pocket), Apple Watch 2nd gen(left wrist), MS Surface Pro 2017(REI shoulder sling bag)


----------



## BioMelodic

Surefire E2T-MV
Benchmade 535 Bugout w/carbon fiber scales
Trayvax Ascent wallet


----------



## Narcco

Any recomendations for a good 500+ lume edc light?


----------



## Repsol600rr

This is my baseline. I have plenty of other things to add should it be needed. But this is every day. 
Watch. Citizen jr4051-54l sailhawk, citizen bm6060-57f, omega planet ocean 2209.50. This depends on projected activity for the day. 99.99% of the time its one of those 3. 
Knife. Spyderco Chicago.
Multiool. Leatherman s2 juice orange. 
Phone. Lg g6. 
Wallet. Leather trifold I was given 8 or 9 years ago. 
Flashlight. Lumintop tool ti. Flashlights have been the most changed item due in no small part to this place. 
Keys. Depends on season wether its truck, mustang or motorcycle. 
This is about as refined a system as I've found. Pretty much everything I use regularly and nothing I don't.


----------



## MikeSalt

I've really thinned what I carry now. Sony Xperia XZ1 Compact, wallet, keys, Colibri Torque lighter, Leatherman Squirt PS4, Lummi Wee SS 80 and Zebralight SC52D. I used to carry many more lights, but that Zebralight serves more than 95% of my flashlight needs.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Narcco said:


> Any recomendations for a good 500+ lume edc light?



I recently got and started carrying, the Emisar D4 quad Nichia 219CT light and also got the pocket clip and 18350 body. Smaller than my ZebraLight SC600cw light, but a good deal larger than my E.T. D25C Ti. clicky that I've mostly been carrying.

I also flip-flop between a 3Tronics Convoy S2+ triple XP-L V3 light that Ven had made for me, but they've since closed up shop and are no more.

The Emisar D4 is a blaster and only runs on li-ions, so you need to be into them and then, at 15A-20A, the Sony VTC-5A 18650s are probably what you want to use. I don't use the 18350 body because the clip won't attach to it and the VTC-5A just offers so much more than even the best 18350s.

Chris


----------



## djjoonie

Here is my EDC wannabe


----------



## ChrisGarrett

djjoonie said:


> Here is my EDC wannabe



What is it?

Not the BLF GT Giggles?

Chris


----------



## djjoonie

ChrisGarrett said:


> What is it?
> 
> Not the BLF GT Giggles?
> 
> Chris



Its Lemax/XeVision LX70 HID's 7500 lumens with 2.4 miles throw distance with about 1.3 million candela  
Surefire UDR dominator has about 2400 lumens with 200k candela to compare 

Its not in my pocket, its on my pocket


----------



## djjoonie

my actual EDC


----------



## ridnovir




----------



## Fireclaw18

Eagtac DX3 powered by Apsire 1100 mAh 18350
Keyring with keys
Victorinox mini pocketknife
Handful of kleenix
Wallet
Eyedrops
Comb
a couple pens
lip balm
pocket lint


----------



## LGT




----------



## djjoonie




----------



## JohnnyBravo

Lately, I've been EDCing a Malkoff MDC HA CR123 SHO. I don't mind the primary thing vs. 16340.


----------



## tranders

For the last 8 years or so it's been a Streamlight Micro Stream. Always in my pocket.


----------



## colight

No explanation necessary here, except that the PD35 is the V2.0:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment,my brass Peak El Capitan(loaded with a L91 lithium AA) is in my left front shorts pocket.

All the other pockets,are sadly empty as of right now.


----------



## vadimax

Workdays: Surefire E1B 300lm or Maratac AA Ti Nichia;
Weekends: Zebralight SC5c;

Coat pockets: Surefire Fury 600lm, Elzetta B143 or Surefire 6P with a Vinz Nichia Quad;

EDC bag: Lumintop TD16.

Edit: Forgot to mention Letherman Charge TTI and Buck 192 Vanguard


----------



## Sos24




----------



## ZAWatchman

Surefire Tactician 
Spyderco Para 3 (DLC)
Spare mag
Raven Moduloader Pocket Shield


----------



## fidalgoman

I'm not sure I want to record online everything I EDC but as far as Flashlights go for the last several years it's been a Fenix LD2 that other than the tailcap ring loosening has been trouble free. I chose the LD2 for it's AA batteries and easy procurement. Right now I'm looking at what a good affordable headlamp for all around use might be.


----------



## Monocrom

fidalgoman said:


> I'm not sure I want to record online everything I EDC but as far as Flashlights go for the last several years it's been a Fenix LD2 that other than the tailcap ring loosening has been trouble free. I chose the LD2 for it's AA batteries and easy procurement. Right now I'm looking at what a good affordable headlamp for all around use might be.



No worries, you don't have to mention everything. I suspect most fellow members leave certain stuff out.


----------



## marinemaster

Spyderco
Zebralight
Malkoff
AA
123
Off
Usb drive
Napkins
Purell
16650
Black Diamond Carabiner


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## wolfman211

I love pocket dumps!

work: Leatherman Super tool 300 (goes in the Nebo)
On my keys i have a chopped up Gerber Shard and a Fenix E05
Milwaukee Switchback beater knife
Heist bison leather card holder
Milwaukee 6' tape
Bosch GLM20 65' laser measure 
Fenix PD35 TAC 







Play: Swap the knife and light for the Delica and the LD12, dump all the bulk.


----------



## thenikjones

E1L with the head replaced by an Oveready v5 unit. SAK Midnite Manager, 2 cotton handkerchiefs, wallet and iPhone.


----------



## novice

I'm glad to see someone else list handkerchiefs. When I used to frequent thrift stores on a more regular basis, I would buy every vintage quality linen pocket handkerchief I could find. 
Front left pocket: E1L lego, Spyderco Delica, cell phone (yes, it gets a bit crowded).
Right hip pocket: pocket handkerchief

Front right pocket
Countycomm.com "6" mechanic's cable keychain" with:
pill fob with spare CR123a cell for E1L
Peak LED Solutions Baltic (with lowest output option led)
geocaching container with spare AA lithium cell for Peak Baltic
NiteIze keychain pen
Countycomm.com peanut lighter, with short length of snug-fitting short length of clear polycarbonate tubing to hopefully minimize fuel evaporation
house and car keys
Spyderco Ladybug
Countycomm.com orange whistle
(both the whistle and Ladybug have had very short lengths of brass tubing inserted into the lanyard holes to hopefull delay Countycomm.com keychain cable from abrading all the way through the plastic.)

[Inspector Gadget, though largely forgotten by the public in his twilight years, still tried to help when he could...]


----------



## dmattaponi

Space pen, Vic Crafstman SAK, Lumintop ED05 flashlight.


----------



## [email protected]

In the pocket
Spyderco P3
ZebralightSC52

Thrunite TiS on the keyring


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment,just my Peak El Capitian in my right front shorts pocket.


----------



## Lumen83

Surefire EDCL1-T and Spyderco Delica or Dragonfly depending on whether I am at work or everything else.


----------



## thenikjones

novice said:


> I'm glad to see someone else list handkerchiefs. When I used to frequent thrift stores on a more regular basis, I would buy every vintage quality linen pocket handkerchief I could find.



I’m glad to see someone else with an E1L Lego


----------



## Vemice




----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment..just my Peak El Capitan in my left front shorts pocket.

(I've got a Lumintop Tool 2.0 AA on the way from amazon.com that I might try out for non-workday EDC.)


----------



## blah9

Lately I've been carrying a Fenix TK09 (2015 edition) and a Leatherman Skeletool most of the time.


----------



## vadimax

Kind of:






It is 16°C, so I have a coat with pockets that must be filled with something  In the society of proud flashaholics it would be a bad-pitch rule to appear in the woods without at least 4 lights 

P.S.: BTW, that Nokia C6-01 built hell knows when is still perfectly functional with its factory installed battery. When people were building things, not fashion driven garbage...


----------



## Coppet

My daily companions, but also my ugly purse which I don't want to show and my smartphone which I used to take the photo


----------



## Macka17

You Yank's and your guns.

Australia. Tropics. Shorts. T-Shirt and Sandals. ALL yr mostly.

Wallet rear. Coins front right.
Left front.
House keys with Astrolux AO1 and 1942 penny coin (My Birth yr) on ring.
SOG 3in flat folding knife, and card of hearing aid battery's.
Last showing my age. 
Phone lives in car and keeps running down the battery. Best place for it
No interruptions from doing nothing. (Retirement)


----------



## gurdygurds

Whoa!! Another great one up for Best Post of the Year! Love it
Lately I’ve got an Alox Pioneer in my pocket during the day, a Spyderco dragonfly in my waistband, and if I’m carrying a light it’d be something small like An E01.


Macka17 said:


> You Yank's and your guns.
> 
> Australia. Tropics. Shorts. T-Shirt and Sandals. ALL yr mostly.
> 
> Wallet rear. Coins front right.
> Left front.
> House keys with Astrolux AO1 and 1942 penny coin (My Birth yr) on ring.
> SOG 3in flat folding knife, and card of hearing aid battery's.
> Last showing my age.
> Phone lives in car and keeps running down the battery. Best place for it
> No interruptions from doing nothing. (Retirement)


----------



## nitebrite

Post #82, I carried a WH Kestrel B09 for a long time. It was pretty fancy though. Yours would be better to actually use. Large,small Sebenza's ETC. Now currently replaced with a BM Gold Class. I like Button better than Axis. 

I am a Rancher. Hard Labor in the middle of no where. Carry Dominator, Fury, E2D, AR-15, Glock 45, Tough knives like Hinderer. When I am working the Ranch.

My actual "EDC" is a Juice PS4, Now Maratac AAA, The Benchmade. A few keys and car keyfob, Omega HourVision Deville.

I see a lot of folks carry micra but larger light.

I was wondering do you guy's think a2xRC123A is pocketable? What would you say is the largest thing? I wearWrangler Relaxed fit. So havesome pocket room.


----------



## Rocknc5

Flashlight: MecArmy PT16 on caribiner. Olight I1r if wearing sweats or shorts.
Knife: ZT 0452CF or Spyderco Sage 5 if wearing sweats or shorts.
Multitool on caribiner: Squirt PS4
Wallet: Swiss Card
Wallet: Going Gear fresnel lens. (I'm blind


----------



## 5S8Zh5

PD22 (since 2016) & YO2 (since 2/2017). Wallet Flowfold Vanguard (since 4/2015).


----------



## 5S8Zh5

New EDC light (still carrying both the YO2 & PM2).


----------



## Scribe

Socom elite and OR Boss


----------



## pjsaleen266

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rstype

Currently. Work week lights


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment..just my Lumintop Tool 2.0 AA in my left front shorts pocket.

(Although,tomorrow..it's getting bumped in favor of a new Olight S1R Baton II titanium,with a neutral white LED.)


----------



## bondr006

AMD64Blondie said:


> At the moment..just my Lumintop Tool 2.0 AA in my left front shorts pocket.
> 
> (Although,tomorrow..it's getting bumped in favor of a new Olight S1R Baton II titanium,with a neutral white LED.)



Nice man! You got to post a pic of it.

I'm still Rockin' this from the past year.....The SC62 for a few years, and still love her the same. She loves me too.....

Zebralight SC62(Clipped in left front pocket), Benchmade 580S Barrage(clipped in right front pocket), Nitecore 2017 TIP(inside right front pocket), iPhone 8 Plus 256mb(right back pocket), Beats X White Bluetooth Headphones(hanging around neck), High Intensity Whistle(inside right front pocket), Wallet(left back pocket), Key FOB(inside right front pocket), Apple Watch 2nd gen(left wrist), MS Surface Pro 2017(REI shoulder sling bag)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment.. my new Olight S1R II Baton is in the 5th pocket of my jeans.

Laundry room key is in my left front pocket.


----------



## dmattaponi

I switched edc flashlights after my Thrunite Archer 1Av3 inexplicably stopped working, and this has been my edc since summer. I really like the smaller size, the much more useful pocket clip, and the increased lumens of the EDC05.


----------



## mdmvrockford

Great thread (and wow there is also 1st and 2nd edition).

Olight M1X Striker or M2T Warrior
(will also add Olight S1 Mini as backup)
Boker pen with carbide glass breaker on one end 
Pentel disposable pen (main one as refills for Boker expensive) 
keys with Gerber Shard attached (smallest multi tool I could find but tradeoff is limited functions)
pepper spray (where permitted)
Benchmade 917SBK (where permitted)
wallet
cellphone
wrist watch (automatic)


----------



## xevious

My usual EDC is small format. Once in a while I'll clip on a Zebralight SC52W, or an Olight S1 Ti.

Those that go in-pocket need to be small (AA or AAA). The Fenix L0D is an AA oldie, from 2007. Still does the job well. Anodizing has come off a lot on edges, but overall still presents OK. The Olight i3cu EOS is from 2016. It's simply amazing how much light you get out of this TIR optic driven by an AAA cell. Copper has developed a nice patina.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now,my laundry room key is in my left front jeans pocket.

Olight S1R II Baton titanium NW is in the 5th pocket of my jeans.


----------



## bondr006

Mine for awhile now. Added a few things along the way. Pretty comfortable with this arrangement.

*1.* Samsonite card wallet - Rear Left Pocket *2.* Lucky charms - Left Front Pocket *3.* Leatherman Squirt PS4 - Right Front Pocket *4.* Zebralight SC62 Cool - Clipped Down Left Front Pocket *5.* Juul - Depends on my mood *
6.* Kershaw 1670BLKST - Clipped Down Right Front Pocket *7.* Nitecore TIP - Deep Right Front Pocket *8.* Whole Foods Organic Peppermint Lip Balm - Deep Left Front Pocket *9.* iPhone 8 Plus 256GB - Jacket or Right Rear Pocket


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Things I carry in my pocket (nearly) every day: 

Well, I'm not a special forces black-ops secret service ninja, nor do I live in a combat zone where I might get into a fire fight without notice, so it's pretty dull.

Not really a key "chain", it's a loop of paracord - I hate opening split rings and just put a clove hitch on anything that needs to be on the 
loop. New toy on the key cord is a Fenix UC02 light, Oh, hey, there's also a 16 gigabyte Verbatim "Tuf-n-Tiny" flash drive....so far ESD hasn't killed it. 

Leatherman Squirt PS4 connected by string and a mini S-biner to a Fenix LD02. 

Flip phone. It's a 10+ year old Samsung 510 - CDMA is on the way out, but around town it still works fine. 

Wallet. Usual cards, bus pass, driver's license. Sometimes there's even a little folding money. Furniture store paper tape measure For some reason, a tiny diamond sharpener. A Zebra metal pen refill - about the smallest "pen" I could manage. No coins; those go into a snap coin purse that's also handy for little objects that I don't want to lose in my pockets. 

Often I'll have notes, shopping lists, or other bits of paper - should have some kind of notebook. 

About 1/4 of the time I have my Leatherman Crater. I leave it at home when I'm visiting the psych ward, though. PST or Wave on my belt if it's a "projects" day. 

Back pocket will have a handkerchief, often a folded paper towel, and a 4 foot piece of cord mainly useful for practicing knots. 

Comb - less and less useful as the years pass. 

In the cooler months, I have more pockets. My jacket will usually have fast food napkins or other extra paper, and my tactical grocery bag. Light weight gloves and a toque. Cheap fit-over sunglasses - if it's good enough for ZZ top...

Often I'll have a plastic bag folded up - overflow groceries, or as I tell the better half, poop bag. "For the dog?" my spouse says - "Sure, 
for the dog." We don't have a dog. 

If it's actually cold out, I break out the winter parka. The Goose is practically a walking (urban) survival kit. Many more pockets - second 
tactical nylon grocery bag, more napkins, and a litle tin box of Fisherman's Friends. NextTorch P8A in the shoulder pocket in a NiteIze 
holder, mostly because it looks so cool (but useful). Heavier winter gloves. Sunglassess move to this parka as needed. 

I'll have a Maxpediton micro pocket organizer in the parka with some 100 lb nylon string, the obligatory Altoids Smalls tin with antihistamine/headache pills/cough candies, band aids, a Zebra telescoping pen (complete). A home-made notebook (with phone numbers for when my cell battery dies), enough change for a bus ride, dental floss, short micro USB cable, toothpicks, a pencil from the 4-letter store, another flash drive. Tools include some "sliver gripper" tweezers that are really good, and a NiteIze "Doohickey" that I have never used. And since everybody vapes now, I have a mini lighter for birthday candle duty. Front pocket has a nice heavy plastic bag folded up. Oh neat, I'd forgotten the Smalls tin has a P38 can opener in it as well as some safety pins, a couple of paper clips, and a 30 pin charger adapter for my iPod, and a couple of mini zip ties. I've got one of those Maxpedition plastic clips on the organizer's handle - useful for umbrella, water bottle, or camera, etc. 

Wow. What a lot of junk I've persuaded myself I have to carry around. I wonder if it would even all fit in a man-purse? Some of it gets used regularly, though. OK, I've only used a P38 a few times, but won't it be COOL when someone is looking for a can opener? 

Not enough to make a YouTube video, till I start carrying hand sanitizer, an Israeli battle dressing, a torniquet, and at least two reload 
clips. 


Bill


----------



## biggman15

I always have my ThruNite T10S, my wallet, my phone, and my watch which is a Fitbit Ionic. 
Beyond that is my Keys. I have 2 sets - My car/work keys and my Weekend keys. I don't use my car on the weekend. So my weekend keys are far smaller and lighter. They also have my ATV key because I like being able to grab that to go down to the General store or the beach.


----------



## jimmy22Aus




----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment,my keycard for my apartment,as well as my apartment key,are in my right front jeans pocket.

My Olight S1R II Ti NW is in the 5th pocket of my jeans.

Then,my Samsung Galaxy J2 smartphone and my new Zebralight SC64w are in the left front pocket of my jeans.


----------



## JimIslander

Foursevens Mini Mkii Ti. Picked up my last ones from dark sucks. I love these little lights.


----------



## Paul6ppca

JimIslander said:


> Foursevens Mini Mkii Ti. Picked up my last ones from dark sucks. I love these little lights.



Me too. But in AL. Or a Reylight mini AAA with blue trit Possibly MJP Extreme AAA. I need small lights To EDC.


----------



## JimIslander

Paul6ppca said:


> Me too. But in AL. Or aReylight mini AAA with blue trot. Possibly MJP Extreme AAA. I need small lights
> To EDC.



They still have a few in Ti at a great price.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment...just my Zebralight SC64W in the left front pocket of my shorts.


----------



## jimmy22Aus

jimmy22Aus said:


>



Titanium Keybar Distressed US flag, heat treated screws, utility tool ( knife ), bottle opener, pry bar flat blade screw driver. 

Keybar Magnut, exotac stainless steel key rings. Surefire Titan Plus Eneloop Pro AAA.

Tactical Response Pocket VOK, TK4 Tourniquet, H&H compressed gauze, 14g decompression needle, duct tape, gloves. 

Colonel Blades LowVz ( N690Co Nitride ) GCODE IWB sheath 

Surefire Tactician with paracord lanyard 2x keep power 16340 700Mah. 

Plus not pictured, SOE wallet and iPhone 8 in a black otterbox case - not that anyone cares to reads this poop lol.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment..just my new brass HiCRI Peak Eiger in the 5th pocket of my shorts.


----------



## Sabrewulf




----------



## boo5ted




----------



## Rob.V

At the moment in my pockets (work suit).
Custom folding knife
Fenix RC09Ti
Lionsteel Nyala pen


----------



## Modernflame

Rob.V said:


> At the moment in my pockets (work suit).
> Custom folding knife



Please tell us more about that beautiful blade!


----------



## Rob.V

It is a custom slipjoint made by Dutch knifemaker Martin Annegarn (MAKnives).
RWL-34 blade, ti liners and bolster and a Desert Iron wood handle. The guy is a genius. I own several knives made by him.


----------



## vadimax




----------



## boo5ted

D3A Ti came in today, will be in my pocket tomorrow.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## ronin.graves




----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## ronin.graves

Ti EDC today with my Mafione Custom Strider MSG3, RovyVon Ti Bolt pen, and Winter OLight SR1 II Baton...


----------



## Sos24




----------



## Lumenwolf

Olight H2R but am liking the look of the new Thrunite T1


----------



## trailhunter

My edc





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Very nice, Trailhunter. :thumbsup: BTW, Your PM inbox is full.


----------



## boo5ted

What's the copper bolt action item on the right?


----------



## lion504

FourSevens-Fellhoelter Bolt Light.


----------



## Vemice

Trying the copper Mule head on the Eiger.


----------



## FLfrk

Stormbringer said:


>



Great looking EDC!

Could you ID those? Is the brass/copper light in the next pic by the same maker? TIA


----------



## Stormbringer

FLfrk said:


> Great looking EDC!
> 
> Could you ID those? Is the brass/copper light in the next pic by the same maker? TIA



Thanks so much. The pen is the Tactile Turn copper Slider, blade is the Kizer Feist (custom ano "rain drop" pattern by St. Nick Knives), Peak El Capitan, and the lighter is the same in the other picture (Douglas Field L lighter).


----------



## trailhunter

Stormbringer said:


>


How long did it take for the pockitpro? How does it fit in your pocket fully loaded?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

trailhunter said:


> How long did it take for the pockitpro? How does it fit in your pocket fully loaded?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



It took 16 total days from day of order until delivery. I almost always wear shorts/pants with cargo pockets and the PockitPro fits very nicely even when fully loaded. I'm continually changing the items depending on what I'm doing that day, but the PockitPro is always with me even if it's tossed in an EDC bag/pack.


----------



## trailhunter

Stormbringer said:


> It took 16 total days from day of order until delivery. I almost always wear shorts/pants with cargo pockets and the PockitPro fits very nicely even when fully loaded. I'm continually changing the items depending on what I'm doing that day, but the PockitPro is always with me even if it's tossed in an EDC bag/pack.


Love it. Where do you check the status om the orders, he told me it's at the bottom of the page but I'm not seeing it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer

trailhunter said:


> Love it. Where do you check the status om the orders, he told me it's at the bottom of the page but I'm not seeing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



At first, I saw what order numbers he was working on and my number was still a ways off, so I figured it would be a long wait, but it was only about 11 days from ordering that I received a shipping email with tracking.


----------



## trailhunter

Stormbringer said:


> At first, I saw what order numbers he was working on and my number was still a ways off, so I figured it would be a long wait, but it was only about 11 days from ordering that I received a shipping email with tracking.


Ah ok. Yeah I see my number is in the same batch they are currently working on. I'm really digging the urban grey as well, seen that one?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## trailhunter

EDC redux - pockitpro is a godsend. No more needing to individually carry items.






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tac Gunner

My current EDC lights are the Fenix LD12 2017 and the Olight H1. I have been carrying them for about three years they have never let me down.


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane

A couple of recent edc pocket dumps...


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I would love to see Stormdrane's last four pictures framed and hung together on a wall. They are truly frame-worthy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Monocrom

Got my Leatherman Wave set up the same way. Though went with the black version of that Leatherman clip. Completely invisible when clipped to the top of the black pants I normally wear at my Security job.


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## usdiver

325 NLT


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Modernflame

usdiver said:


> Retention Systems by yours truly



That's a brilliant design. Are those Surefire lanyards?


----------



## usdiver

Modernflame said:


> That's a brilliant design. Are those Surefire lanyards?



Thank you Sir and no they are not. They are similar to the older Lanyards they did but These are individually built


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane

Not shown: watch, keychain, wallet, phone & lighter


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## KLancelot

L to R:
Small Advil Bottle
Distil Union Wall Micro
Magic Fiber Storage Pouch
Carbon Fiber Money Clip
Popov Leather EDC Pocket Armor
naoLoop Pen (Chrome Fisher Space Pen)
Black Alox SAK Cadet


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## wraithpc




----------



## Modernflame

@wraithpc, I love those Bradford Guardian knives. I think I'll get the 5.5 for a dedicated outdoor knife.


----------



## wraithpc

Modernflame said:


> @wraithpc, I love those Bradford Guardian knives. I think I'll get the 5.5 for a dedicated outdoor knife.



5.5 is on my list, I've not been unhappy with my Bradfords!


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Sirocco

These are on my keychain so with me daily.


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Tuiflies

AAA Maratac, BladeKey Bolt keychain, BM Mini Griptilian, Bolt'n'Hammer Leather Mini wallet and an iPhone 7 in a slim case. That's it. As minimalistic as possible.


----------



## ven

Little SAK and SPY 219b, pretty much always in pocket out of the house. So always have light............and a tooth pick! 





What other light i carry varies through winter, i rotate different lights.


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## mhpreston

Got this in Madrid the other week and my new little Olight arrived yesterday. Great little torch. Sadly, the Muela isn’t street legal here in the UK.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatline

I'm carrying my Solarforce L2M without extension (aka 1-cell) with a Customlites low voltge drop-in. I find the 1-cell configuration to be more comfortable for holster carry in work clothes than the 2-cell configuration. Also, I have a bunch of really old CR123 cells to use up (that I can't match), so I'm using them up one at a time.

--flatline


----------



## DeadwoodCustomWorks




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## CL97405

Funny how many people included wristwatches but didn't include phones. Also, I've been surprised how few pics include a Zebralight.


----------



## flatline

Nobody feels connected to their phones. But watches are personal.

--flatline


----------



## boo5ted

I'd be more lost without my phone than my watch. Phone is SOO much more important to me imo.


----------



## Skaaphaas

It’s probably because the vast majority of these pics would have been taken with the phone’s camera.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

New EDC: 47 Quark QK16L MKIII (top in pic), takes 16650 battery. Bottom 47 QTA (with QT2L-X burst mode lego head & 14500) has a 1 minute 780 lumen burst mode, then 390, and is the bedstand light. Eneloop AA on bottom is for scale.


----------



## bondr006

CL97405 said:


> Funny how many people included wristwatches but didn't include phones. Also, I've been surprised how few pics include a Zebralight.



Here you go. Been using this setup for almost two years. And BTW, my phone doesn't get more than sight distance from me



BeatsX Wireless In-Ear Headphones - White 
Samsonite Card Wallet 
Nitecore TIP2017 
Zebralight SC62 
Apple watch 42mm Series 2 
REI High Intensity Whistle 
Key FOB with Nitecore Tube 
Benchmade 580S Barrage Knife 
Apple iPhone 8 Plus 256 GB Unlocked, Space Grey US Version 
Microsoft Surface Pro (Intel Core i5, 8GB RAM, 256GB) – 2018 Version 
Leatherman Squirt PS4


----------



## mhpreston

Oops - been a bit naughty. I’m going to need more pockets for the EDC that somehow arrives. Without the wife noticing [emoji56]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That ninja

My new EDC, after losing my ZeroHour Ignite, is a Reylight LAN Ti, and I’m in love with it as my EDC.


----------



## Cati

Zippo
microstream
gum
chapstick
cold steel lawman


----------



## Fireclaw18

Currently in pockets:

Emisar D4V2 grey with VT6 18650. Light is lightly modded with a metal switch button.
Victorinox Mini pocket knife.
Keychain
lip balm
eye drops
wallet
comb
kleenix
2 pens


----------



## blah9

Recently switched from carrying my Leatherman Surge to a Leatherman Free P4. I miss being able to use the bit kit with it, but it's more compact and I really like how easy it is to use everything with one hand. Most of the time I personally don't need the bit kit anyway.

For lighting my favorite EDC is still the Fenix TK09 2015 edition.

Then of course, phone, keys, and wallet.


----------



## wicky998

keys with snakebitco brass hook and a olight i3e eos 
benchmade 940
mdc 1aa CW or a vme/mdc with m31w
trayvax element wallet 
raybans


----------



## jamesmtl514

ZAWatchman said:


> Surefire Tactician
> Spyderco Para 3 (DLC)
> Spare mag
> Raven Moduloader Pocket Shield


Gorgeous kit.
How do you like the Tactician?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Purple Cree XP-L HI 1A (Cool White 6500K).


----------



## mhpreston

I could really use a lanyard or clip for my current EDC. Really uncomfortable in my pocket [emoji16]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffy

Okluma DC0


----------



## jamesmtl514

daffy said:


> Okluma DC0


Gorgeous light. 
I'm kicking myself for not jumping on it. 

What are your impressions so far?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle Sparky

[/IMG]


----------



## Modernflame

Is that an MD1 or 1.5? Love it! You're a brave man for your choice of blade. If I carried that knife for any length of time, I would be able to count all of my digits on one hand!


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Modernflame said:


> Is that an MD1 or 1.5? Love it! You're a brave man for your choice of blade. If I carried that knife for any length of time, I would be able to count all of my digits on one hand!


That is MD1, recieved from Martin D. White a couple of days ago. I got into balisongs last year, while still a rookie, I got decent with a few basic tricks, and good enough to practice with a live blade. It was somewhat bloody difficult


----------



## Stormdrane

edc pocketdump 5/8/2020 by David Hopper (Stormdrane), on Flickr


----------



## jamesmtl514

A few EDC combos recently.



























Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lion504




----------



## mhpreston

SRT7 and rescue tool. Not pocket EDC, but in the pack and heading out to do some photography






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Vemice

Finally got my hot rodded Thrunite Ti3 back from Vinh.


----------



## pancakeayaka

Love the Protac 90!


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## jamesmtl514

I was carrying this yesterday

Ti McGizmo Mule
Ti Scribe from Urbansurvivalgear
Ti Rexford RUT TAD edition
1941 reissue Zippo





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## laxref




----------



## colin.p

Olight i3t and a SAK Recruit. I try to carry both at all times. The minute I put them down and walk away, I then need the darn things
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


----------



## colin.p

Cool. I always wanted one of those "coin purses". I like the "camouflage pattern" on it too, very discreet.


----------



## laxref

colin.p said:


> Cool. I always wanted one of those "coin purses". I like the "camouflage pattern" on it too, very discreet.



It's the small one. Works well with shorts, etc when I'm casual. Still big enough carry enough coin to pay for a parking meter downtown.


----------



## Stormdrane

Victorinox green alox Minichamp Swiss Army Knife, Maratac PCL LED flashlight, and a titanium/brass screw link on a paracord lanyard.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now..my Olight SR1 II Ti is in my right front jeans pocket,along with my apartment key and keyfob on a lanyard with a carabiner hooked to a belt loop.

My Samsung Galaxy J2,along with my Zebralight SC700d,are in my left front jeans pocket.


----------



## Stormdrane

~ Victorinox Red Alox Cadet SAK
~ Maratac Brass AAA LED Flashlight
~ Citizen Promaster Watch with Conquistador braid paracord (Type I/#95) watchband that I tied for it
~ Leather ID/coin pouch with paracord wrist lanyard and knotted bead


----------



## Tribull

What are these? They are speaking to me.


----------



## Sos24

Case Mini Trapper, SAK Yeoman and HDS


----------



## Monocrom

Are those custom scales on your SAK?


----------



## manticore

*EDC List:*

Fenix PD32
Original Leatherman
Protec Godfather w/carbon fiber scales
SigSauer P229 40sw

Looking forward to a Fenix E30R upgrade this Xmas. It will go from off directly to 1600 lumen Strobe mode, a great non-lethal 1st line of defense.

Chris


----------



## CSG

Chapstick, SAK Executive, Olight i3t (Nitecore Tube on keychain). Also, usually carry a Bushmaster Bugout clipped to opposite side. Gun is for me to know and you to find out.


----------



## daffy

No CCW allowed in AU so it’s always my leatherman squirt, tacticool pen and a
rotation of lights from Malkoff HDS CWF VN Okluma to name a few


----------



## jrgold

today was a deadwood custom huck, crk knife art insingo, airpod pros, condor multi wrap, a fisher space pen, then a bunch of things in my pack for my hike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ/TN

Always when wearing britches...
Keyring = 18 keys, Atwood chigger, Muyshondt Maus.
Gerber assisted open, clip knife.
Zippo butane Blu lighter.
Fisher space-tec pen.
Wallet.
Checkbook.
Knipex cobra 87 01 125 pliers.
Malkoff MDC 1CR123 body with an M361 N219 C 3000K in a VME head.
Thumbdrive.
Phone.


----------



## jamesmtl514

A quick pic of my most recent carry. 
CRK Sebenza small with a sandpaper treatment.
Omega Railmaster XXL
Fellhoelter G2 frag with cerakote
McGizmo Mule bead blasted with tritium vials
Rexford RUD TAD edition

I'm the back of the pic a titanium fidget Spinner





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

TUKKXL from Tactical Key Chains

TiBolt pen and light from Fellhoelter

EC9s from Ruger


----------



## TIP AND RING

The more you learn, the less you need. 
26 year old, SS, clothespin.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now...my apartment keyfob on a lanyard,and my Olight SR1 II Ti are in my right front jeans pocket.

My left front jeans pocket has my Samsung Galaxy J2 smartphone,my Zebralight SC700d,and a random clicky pen.


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Katherine Alicia

first of all Don`t laugh! 

these are my (public facing) EDC lights:




These are the only LED lights I have in colors other than Black, I`m not "Out" as a Flashaholic and so if someone sees these they`re just `Cute` and won`t get any unwanted attention, these two are with me in my handbag always, the green one is charged regularly and puts out a surprising amount of light! (just not for very long) and the pink one take a single 14500 and lasts quite a bit longer.
the idea is to be quite the opposite of Impressive


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## jamesmtl514

Today's carry. 
Rexford RUT TAD
MCGIZMO bead blasted Mule with tritium
Fellhoelter Mini Frag cerakoted black





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormdrane

* Rite in the Rain notebook 
* Zebra F701 pen 
* Buck Flashpoint pocket knife 
* Leatherman Juice S2 multitool 
* Widgy prybar with kydex sheath 
* Olight S1R Baton II flashlight 
* Victorinox Mountaineer SAK with Swissbianco G10 scales 
* Maratac zippered wallet 
* Orange bandana 
* Navy blue mask 
* Paracord lanyard


----------



## boo5ted

TUKKXL

RovyVon A24Ti

Fellhoelter TiBolt Mini


----------



## CSG

boo5ted said:


> TUKKXL
> 
> RovyVon A24Ti
> 
> Fellhoelter TiBolt Mini




Thank you for wearing shoes.


----------



## boo5ted

CSG said:


> Thank you for wearing shoes.





LMAO, just walking in from work. Redbacks, most comfortable boots ever.


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Fenix PD30 flashlight, Olight 120 lumen 1aaa light, Nitecore Tip 2 light, Victorinox One Handed Trekker Swiss army knife, Ozark Trail folding survival knife (has fire steel, flashlight, seatbelt cutter, and glass break), homemade parapocalype cord rapid deploy millipede weave key fob with 3/8 inch fire steel.com fire steel and a fishing hook in the middle.


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## icecruncher

I recently bought my wife a Thrunite Ti3 but I too a chance and bought a Trustfire L1 because it will use 10440 batteries. Had both a week now, So far so good. 

I hate Trustfire batteries, because they are basically junk, so I was VERY apprehensive about getting the L1. Time will tell


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## jamesmtl514

Today's office carry.





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Stormdrane

EDC birthday pocket dump


----------



## Olumin

- Bi-fold leather wallet by Sonnenleder
- Iphone (still a years old 6s, but still works and looks like new because I never break phones)
- My various keys on a Handgrey Titanium Keyring and Carabiner. 
Also on my Keyring: MacArmy Titanium Tritium keychain / Victorinox Classic Alox 2018 edition (in red)

- Watch (various ones but most often a Titanium Citizen GPS as atomic time is useful for adjusting the time on other watches/clocks)
- Hinderer XM Slippy mostly (cannot legally carry most locking knives because of stupid knife laws in Germany). I will however also often carry a Benchmade 940-1 in S90V, but dont tell anyone ok. I used to carry a large Chris Reeve Starbenza but that was stolen years ago and I will never get over it. 
- Tactile Turn Side Click pen short in Titanium, or sometimes a TT bolt action pen short in Ti or a Ti-scribe bolt in Ti. 
- Surefire Titan Plus is the light I carry most often. When I need something more capable I carry a G2X Pro or MV, or a Fury intellibeam in a holster. 


I mostly carry many more things in my shoulder bag such as watchmaking tools, measuring instruments, writing utensils and notebooks, tissues, an umbrella (yes, always) and so on. But that’s the stuff I actually carry on my person. And yes, I like Titanium. A lot. My glasses are also titanium.


----------



## Olumin

jamesmtl514 said:


> Today's office carry.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Is that a Ti-scribe Bolt in short that you polished up yourself?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Olumin said:


> Is that a Ti-scribe Bolt in short that you polished up yourself?


Close. 
It's small run of polished that was done around xmas time last year. It uses the Easyflow 9000
It also was engraved with my initials. Awesome present from my wife. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olumin

jamesmtl514 said:


> Close.
> It's small run of polished that was done around xmas time last year. It uses the Easyflow 9000
> It also was engraved with my initials. Awesome present from my wife.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



I didn't know they'd done that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jamesmtl514

To keep this thread alive. 
Some colour for today. 

McGizmo PD
Omega Railmaster XXL on Barton Elite Silicone mint/grey band
Chris Reeve OG Umnumzaan Tanto





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Gone copper mad. UK legal slip folder...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

mhpreston said:


> Gone copper mad. UK legal slip folder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So nice! Great collection

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhpreston

Thanks! I’m learning to match items up from forums like this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

mhpreston said:


> Thanks! I’m learning to match items up from forums like this one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop now! Get out while you still can. 
I've done that and it's a very slippery slope. 



Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tejasandre

jamesmtl514 said:


> Stop now! Get out while you still can.
> I've done that and it's a very slippery slope.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Isn’t it though? Never needed a blue flashlight. Bought a blue knife , bought a blue sofirn. Smh






https://flic.kr/p/2jNTeTt


----------



## jamesmtl514

Olumin said:


> - Bi-fold leather wallet by Sonnenleder
> - Iphone (still a years old 6s, but still works and looks like new because I never break phones)
> - My various keys on a Handgrey Titanium Keyring and Carabiner.
> Also on my Keyring: MacArmy Titanium Tritium keychain / Victorinox Classic Alox 2018 edition (in red)
> 
> - Watch (various ones but most often a Titanium Citizen GPS as atomic time is useful for adjusting the time on other watches/clocks)
> - Hinderer XM Slippy mostly (cannot legally carry most locking knives because of stupid knife laws in Germany). I will however also often carry a Benchmade 940-1 in S90V, but dont tell anyone ok. I used to carry a large Chris Reeve Starbenza but that was stolen years ago and I will never get over it.
> - Tactile Turn Side Click pen short in Titanium, or sometimes a TT bolt action pen short in Ti or a Ti-scribe bolt in Ti.
> - Surefire Titan Plus is the light I carry most often. When I need something more capable I carry a G2X Pro or MV, or a Fury intellibeam in a holster.
> 
> 
> I mostly carry many more things in my shoulder bag such as watchmaking tools, measuring instruments, writing utensils and notebooks, tissues, an umbrella (yes, always) and so on. But that’s the stuff I actually carry on my person. And yes, I like Titanium. A lot. My glasses are also titanium.


Can't believe I missed this..... PICS!! please

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp

Love your color coded combos, Stormdrane.


----------



## Stormdrane

nbp said:


> Love your color coded combos, Stormdrane.


Thank you


----------



## Olumin

jamesmtl514 said:


> Can't believe I missed this..... PICS!! please
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Sorry for the delay, but I’m really not much of a photographer. Tried my best.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Looking good! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## speckacuda

Olumin said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I’m really not much of a photographer. Tried my best.



I love that carabiner, did it come with something or was it sold separately?


----------



## Olumin

speckacuda said:


> I love that carabiner, did it come with something or was it sold separately?



It’s a Handgrey K80. The Keyring is from Handgrey too. Both titanium. Handgrey sells them from their website. Sometimes Massdrop carries them too.


----------



## dmattaponi

Working remotely from home and have been a minimalist lately with my pocket carry.

Single cell AAA Thrunite Ti3 flashlight
Leatherman Squirt PS4 multi tool
Victorinox Minichamp Swiss Army Knife

I guess if I were truly a minimalist I could drop the Minichamp, because the Leatherman does most everything the Vic does, but I just like SAKs so much I feel like something is missing if I’m not carrying at least a small one. Cant say that I feel that way about the Leatherman even though it’s a fine tool. Maybe it’s because the Leatherman is so utilitarian, while the SAK has some personality 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot Mania FU




----------



## tech25

Nice, solid carry! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aginthelaw

Why do you carry 2 knives? I used to carry two guns or a rifle and gun, now I carry 2 flashlights instead.


----------



## boo5ted

aginthelaw said:


> Why do you carry 2 knives? I used to carry two guns or a rifle and gun, now I carry 2 flashlights instead.




Because two is one..................


----------



## Robot Mania FU

aginthelaw said:


> Why do you carry 2 knives? I used to carry two guns or a rifle and gun, now I carry 2 flashlights instead.



I wish I had some practical answer for you, but in all honesty? That GEC slipjoint has a comb in it. I have a beard and hat-hair has got nothing on mask-beard :laughing:

It also has a fork that I surprisingly use more than I thought I would. 

I'll be the first to admit that the large sebenza is overkill for some situations, so having a small/thin slipjoint that doesn't scare anyone is a plus in some situations.........but really, it's mostly for the comb.


----------



## tech25

I carry a SAK and a North Arms Knife Skaha 2. The Skaha is my go to knife and the sak I use for its scissors and tools.


----------



## Robot Mania FU

Ooooo nice! The action is unbeatable for the price on the Skaha 2.


----------



## tech25

Yup, great knife!


----------



## Hatchet5

Duty EDC + Benchmade Bailout, today very simple


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## Monocrom

Nice! :twothumbs


----------



## AMD64Blondie

In my right front jeans pocket is my Olight S1R II Ti,along with my keys and apartment key fob on a lanyard.

Left front pocket is where I have my new Samsung Galaxy S9 smartphone,my Zebralight SC700d,and my pepper spray canister(the pepper spray is hooked onto my belt).

Also a random Pentel clicky pen in my left front jeans pocket.


----------



## dmattaponi

Victorinox Explorer Plus, Thrunite T10II, Fisher Bullet Pen, Leatherman Squirt PS4.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shorttime

Why yes, that is a Streamlight in my pocket.






If you look closely, you'll see it's partly below the water line, too. The coat I was wearing is very waterproof. The canvas pants, not so much. A 1" line puts out a lot of water, and when one of the shutoff valves freezes? I didn't think rain gear was going to help much, so instead of wasting half an hour trying to find some, I just did what needed to be done, then took a long lunch to dry out.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Not from today, from recently. 

McGizmo PD, updated LED (WARM)
CRK Umnumzaan Tanto OP
FELLHOELTER TiScribe Monkey edge Frag edition, polished and Cerakoted. (Also have A ZEROFEUD ti bolt I switch out sometimes)
Victorinox Pioneer with key ring delete





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olumin

nosuchagency said:


>



"Read instruction manual"

Why would they engrave that _on a revolver_?! Im dying over here. Does it have a safety too?


----------



## aznsx

Olumin said:


> "Read instruction manual"
> 
> Why would they engrave that _on a revolver_?! Im dying over here. Does it have a safety too?



Ruger is a U.S. arms manufacturer, so one of the reasons is the 'L-Word' (liability). I believe U.S.A. might stand for United States of Attorneys. I believe that's been a Ruger 'standard practice' since I was young. The only Ruger I have handy has exactly the same thing on it. The gun I just pulled out of my pocket has no such inscription, and is also from a U.S. manufacturer. Although others I have aren't handy to check, I don't recall any others featuring that from memory. Anyway, the bottom line is that no one can legally question Ruger's intent that all their customers read the user manual. You laugh, but lots of people aren't too bright. Here's perhaps a better reason: Start a thread which instead of asking 'the last light you bought and why', asks 'what is the last light you bought, and have you read the user manual?'. Let me know how that goes. Here, I'll get it started: The last new light I bought was a Streamlight Stinger 2020 - and yes, I've *absolutely* read the user manual [EDIT: ...before using it]. People like me who have been involved in writing manuals recognize the importance of reading them, while many others don't 'get it'. There can be important information that NO user will otherwise be aware of. While it's important with a flashlight, one could argue that it's even more important with a firearm. I'll speculate that Ruger is of that opinion.

This marking is obviously not a federal requirement here, but the way things are going, it could be by sundown tomorrow On the other side of the coin, there will be people reading this who would not even be allowed to own the gun in that photo, so there's that.....It could be a lot worse than an inscription

EDIT: Added 'before using it'.
EDIT2: OK, in the interest of absolute accuracy: The Ruger I referenced doesn't say "exactly the same thing" on it. It says: "Before using gun read warnings in instruction manual available free from", followed by their name and location. There's a bit more space on this gun than the one in that photo


----------



## Olumin

Printing it on a card in big red letters and visibly placing it in the box/case the firearm came in or putting it on a sticker instead of straight up engraving it onto the barrel would have done the trick. Great choice of knife tho. I will never understand why they had to discontinue the 21 however. Best knife they ever made. I just cant stand the look of the inlays on the 31. Had 2 of the 21s, Large micarta and Large Starbenza respectively. Sold the first, second one got stolen. Tried to replace it with a Umnumzaan, but it just cant fill the gap. I never actually carry it.


----------



## dmattaponi

Olumin said:


> Printing it on a card in big red letters and visibly placing it in the box/case the firearm came in or putting it on a sticker instead of straight up engraving it onto the barrel would have done the trick. Great choice of knife tho. I will never understand why they had to discontinue the 21 however. Best knife they ever made. I just cant stand the look of the inlays on the 31. Had 2 of the 21s, Large micarta and Large Starbenza respectively. Sold the first, second one got stolen. Tried to replace it with a Umnumzaan, but it just cant fill the gap. I never actually carry it.



A lot of the newer Ruger revolvers have removed the billboard and have a very small engraving on the bottom of the barrel that isn’t very noticeable 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgizler

https://i.imgur.com/pBFkeRo.jpg


----------



## aznsx

Olumin said:


> Printing it on a card in big red letters and visibly placing it in the box/case the firearm came in or putting it on a sticker instead of straight up engraving it onto the barrel would have done the trick.



I'm not advocating or speaking for Ruger, however I can explain the difference here. The info inscribed on the gun itself is there to ensure that it legally applies to the many users / purchasers who buy their guns on the used market without any box, tags, cards, stickers, or other information which might have been included in the original factory packaging; basically to apply to anyone who has the gun in their hands, regardless of how they might have purchased / obtained it. I'm not endorsing it, just explaining it.


----------



## nbp

We’re gettin a little sidetracked here with gun safety and litigation concerns. Thanks guys.


----------



## MaxAll8

McGizmo 2x123 Haiku
Chris Reeve Umnumzaan
Victorinox Classic SD

Simple, rugged, and reliable


----------



## wacbzz

SF Stiletto Pro


----------



## mtasquared

Rovyvon A3 Pro


----------



## aginthelaw

wacbzz said:


> SF Stiletto Pro



Was it worth $200+ for it?


----------



## boo5ted

aginthelaw said:


> Was it worth $200+ for it?




Hopefully he didn't pay that much for it. I've seen them advertised online for under $100 on multiple sites.


----------



## Olumin

boo5ted said:


> Hopefully he didn't pay that much for it. I've seen them advertised online for under $100 on multiple sites.









"I don't know Rick..."


----------



## 5S8Zh5

No pic - started carrying the Quark QK2A MKIII with 1AA body again. Always wins the best single LED walking beam in my book.


----------



## Monocrom

Not yet, but waiting on a front-pocket organizer sleeve from Etsy. Yeah, I know, the place can be a sewer with their zero vetting of sellers. But look through enough manure and sometimes you find a rose growing up from it. This one is a 3-slot sleeve. Should help organizing my Chapstick, garage door opener, and mini hand-sanitizer bottle. Will let you guys know how well it works, after it arrives.


----------



## mtasquared

Good luck with the organizer, but agree Etsy is mostly a bad place. I bought an EDC keychain thing from Etsy, and my package was sent from Ankara to Istanbul. Meanwhile I'm waiting in New Jersey. Hope that doesn't happen to you.


----------



## wayben

HDS Rotary with a Cree XP-G2 cool white at 6200K.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I got a lumens factory two way clip for my surefire 6px, put an o-ring between the tailcap and clip as a spacer and it works perfectly in keeping the clip tight without impeding light function. I’m carrying that and my SF e1b mv with some surefire rechargeable 123’s I just got as well.


----------



## thermal guy

Bolder edc wallet. Absolutely love this thing.


----------



## parang

Convoy S12 NW, Spyderco Military blurple, a hanky.


----------



## dmattaponi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1980

Fenix HM70R 


P1130612(1) by Dave1980flash, on Flickr


----------



## dmattaponi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment,just my Peak Eiger Hi-CRI in my left front shorts pocket.


----------



## tanmoy1710




----------



## fenixshop

fenixshop- I approved your post for the purpose of suggesting that reading the CPF rules about advertising prior to posting would be beneficial. Thanks for your understanding. 

(Item #6 under "Policies and FAQ's, above.)


----------



## boo5ted

Dave1980 said:


> Fenix HM70R
> 
> 
> P1130612(1) by Dave1980flash, on Flickr





Is it in your pocket or on your head? :laughing:


----------



## compton

mtasquared said:


> Rovyvon A3 Pro



thats a really sweet one, esp at that price point


----------



## dmattaponi

Thrunite Ti3v2 and company. Previous pics were v1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten5three

2006 called me this morning and wants its EDC back.


----------



## CanAm

Just what I had in my pockets today. Haven't had a chance to break in the leatherman yet. I'm more of a SAK guy generally, but I need vise grips at work sometimes and I'd rather carry these than a full-size pair.
The light has been excellent, though a little copper tape was needed to make the Malkoff drop-in contact the body of the light properly.
The watch has been with me for about 9 years and is due for a new strap and maybe a CLA.


----------



## Olumin

CanAm said:


> Just what I had in my pockets today. Haven't had a chance to break in the leatherman yet. I'm more of a SAK guy generally, but I need vise grips at work sometimes and I'd rather carry these than a full-size pair.
> The light has been excellent, though a little copper tape was needed to make the Malkoff drop-in contact the body of the light properly.
> The watch has been with me for about 9 years and is due for a new strap and maybe a CLA.



Victorinox also makes the Swiss tool, so check that out if you want something like that Leatherman. Ive heard they are very good, but no personal experience here.


----------



## parang

Just a quick trip, running errands in the city.


----------



## LogansRun

boo5ted said:


> Is it in your pocket or on your head? :laughing:


You know you're a Flashoholic when... you don't mind people seeing you with a headlamp as an EDC! 

Back to the topic at hand... My EDC almost every day:
- Lumintop Geek (sometimes an SF Titan Plus)
- JB RRT-01 2019 ver w/ 18500 extender
- TEC Pico Pen
- During evening walks along a rail-trail, I will also add a ZL SC600W IV Plus or Acebeam H15 headlamp
- And a watch from my rotation (today is a Marathon GSAR)


----------



## CanAm

Olumin said:


> Victorinox also makes the Swiss tool, so check that out if you want something like that Leatherman. Ive heard they are very good, but no personal experience here.




Thanks for the tip, I may have a look at those. I've had a number of the standard size knives and Wenger Rangers over the years but never looked into the Swiss Tools.


----------



## ven

Been ages for me, but a couple of month back i bought a couple of little Fenix lights, car keys and work keys. So this was in my pocket today!








Works keys/pocket


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Dark Sucks Quark QK2A MKIII + 1XAA body. Great single LED walking beam.


----------



## Shorttime

Government Inspection Pocket Dump.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

In my right front pocket is my apartment key and key fob on a lanyard..as well as my new Manker E14 III neutral white.

Left front pocket has my Samsung Note 9 smartphone,my Fisher bullet Space Pen,and my Zebralight SC700d.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now..my apartment key and key fob are in my right front shorts pocket.

Left front shorts pocket has my duct tape wallet,and my Manker E14 III neutral white.

Heading out for lunch.


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## boo5ted




----------



## flatline

Lumintop Tool AA 2.0
Craftsman folding utility knife
Victorinox Explorer SAK (the one with the magnifying glass)
Staedtler 2mm lead holder


----------



## dmattaponi

Victorinox Explorer Plus
Thrunite T10 II
Fisher Bullet Space Pen
Leatherman Squirt PS 
Pocket Notebook & SHARPWRITER #2 Pencil not pictured
Brass Ruler
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IdleLion

Given the heat is starting to come on in Texas, I took the extender off my RRT01 2020. 

Jetbeam RRT01 2020 with 219b sw35 in 18350 configuration.

Manker e02 II SST20 4000k because it is so small and useful.

My grandpas small folding knife made by Queen steel.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

well now that last weeks flashlight challenge is over, I`m back to my trusty old Seraph SP-6 incan that I`m going to treat to a brand new Molicel M35A battery


----------



## bykfixer

dmattaponi said:


> Victorinox Explorer Plus
> Thrunite T10 II
> Fisher Bullet Space Pen
> Leatherman Squirt PS
> Pocket Notebook & SHARPWRITER #2 Pencil not pictured
> Brass Ruler
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Why the brass ruler? Ruler that doubles as a throwing star? 
People ask me why I carry nail clippers everyday and I tell them "because I used to watch MeGeyver"


----------



## vadimax

1. Acebeam TK16 CU modded by Vinh to 3x219B;
2. Spyderco FRN Grey Maxamet;
3. Acebeam TK18 CU 3xLH351D from Vinh (don't remember what has been done to it except polishing);
4. Some weird 1 LED 1000 lm light from that page where pilot batches are being sold (but it is copper, NW, 3 modes, may use 1x16650, 1xCR123A, 1x16350 batteries).


----------



## dmattaponi

bykfixer said:


> Why the brass ruler? Ruler that doubles as a throwing star?
> People ask me why I carry nail clippers everyday and I tell them "because I used to watch MeGeyver"



To be honest, I don’t know what I was thinking. It’s a very nice ruler and I like it, but it’s too heavy. It’s already been switched out for a nice fresnel lens magnifier/ruler that clips into the back of my notebook and goes unnoticed until needed.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmattaponi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD64Blondie

At the moment,just my Zebralight SC64w in one of my front jeans pockets.


----------



## flatline

Right now it's a Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA, but for most of the day it was a Fenix e12.


----------



## ih8winter

FW3A


----------



## kerneldrop

TK17vn set to 100-70-50-15-5-1


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Manker E14 III neutral white is in my front right jeans pocket,
along with my apartment key and key fob on a lanyard.

My Zebralight SC700d and my Samsung Galaxy Note 9 smartphone are in my front left jeans pocket.

The Fisher bullet Space pen is in the 5th pocket of my jeans.


----------



## atbat82

I'm carrying a new to me McGizmo Haiku with the Tana engine and a 219c along with a Sofirn SC01 on my keys. Other pocket has a benchmade mini-bugout and my phone. 

Some day I'll learn how to upload photos...


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## dmattaponi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parnass

Here is most of what I carry daily. I've been carrying a Knipex 5 inch Cobra pliers for 5 years. Occasionally, I carry a pliers multitool instead of the Leatherman T4. 

Not shown are a COVID mask, wallet, G-Shock watch, comb, etc.


----------



## dmattaponi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## dmattaponi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmattaponi

Trying the Fenix E12 v2. Really like the size.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormdrane




----------



## Poppy

If I did a pocket dump 6 years ago, it would look exactly the same as this one today.
The only thing that changed is the phone that took the picture.
Wallet, Gerber EAB (Exchange A Blade), and a CooYoo Quantum.


----------



## 3_gun

G2c + mag, keys w/Fenix E01v2+ 1oz silver bar, flashlight (varies), flip phone, Cold Steel Voyager, wallet w/SAK card tool + 1935 trade dollar & Papermate/Fisher space pen. That isn't the end of my EDC just what does into pockets


----------



## CHNeal

pocket dump after my 4 am-10 mile trail walk this morning

Gen5 G19 w/ rmr and tlr7
Chris Reeve carbon fiber Mnandi 
carbon fiber ridge wallet
Custom peak eiger with Nichia 219b 5700K hicri
Malkoff MD4/M91T

This is my actual EDC except the MD4 which is an event specific add on


----------



## Megalamuffin

Surefire e2 and I always have my yellow birch outfitters pocket organizer. Excellent and sturdy piece of gear.

In the organizer is an olight i1r 2, maratac brass peanut lighter, shapleigh hardware co cattle knife, brass fisher space pen, and victorinox alox minichamp. In the other compartments are a couple of flossers, microfiber cloth for glasses, safety pins, countycomm tweezers and mini compass, and a couple pairs of earplugs. All in a slim package.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> If I did a pocket dump 6 years ago, it would look exactly the same as this one today.
> The only thing that changed is the phone that took the picture.
> Wallet, Gerber EAB (Exchange A Blade), and a CooYoo Quantum.
> 
> View attachment 17921


Pretty much same with me but the bills in my money fold are not the same.


----------



## jz6342

This week it's been this stuff - Kershaw Westin, RovyVon A1x, Fisher Space pen and a Gerber Armbar.


----------



## bondr006

Hey all! Been awhile since I last posted...


----------



## Poppy

Poppy said:


> If I did a pocket dump 6 years ago, it would look exactly the same as this one today.
> The only thing that changed is the phone that took the picture.
> Wallet, Gerber EAB (Exchange A Blade), and a CooYoo Quantum.
> 
> View attachment 17921





bykfixer said:


> Pretty much same with me but the bills in my money fold are not the same.



LOL here we are a year later and my pocket dump still looks the same, except I added a few Ibuprofen tablets. For the past month they have become a regular EDC. I'm scheduled for a hip replacement in a few weeks.






Doc told me I would need to come back for a follow-up two weeks later, and that I would need someone to bring me. I said, "What? Two weeks later and I won't be able to drive? You're doing the left hip. I drive with the right one."

He said, "Yeah, you can't drive for a month, you'll probably still be on narcotics."

I said, "Oh."
I was thinking... "Narcotics for two weeks to a month? Oh boy, I am going to be in narcotic level pain for a month? THAT is not what I was planning on."


----------



## aznsx

Poppy said:


> LOL here we are a year later and my pocket dump still looks the same, except I added a few Ibuprofen tablets. For the past month they have become a regular EDC. I'm scheduled for a hip replacement in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 31105
> 
> 
> Doc told me I would need to come back for a follow-up two weeks later, and that I would need someone to bring me. I said, "What? Two weeks later and I won't be able to drive? You're doing the left hip. I drive with the right one."
> 
> He said, "Yeah, you can't drive for a month, you'll probably still be on narcotics."
> 
> I said, "Oh."
> I was thinking... "Narcotics for two weeks to a month? Oh boy, I am going to be in narcotic level pain for a month? THAT is not what I was planning on."





Poppy said:


> I'm scheduled for a hip replacement in a few weeks.



You still on schedule for this? I've had 4 hip surgeries in my years, 3 of which were replacements, 2 of which were in CY2015. If it's still 'on', I'll be rootin' for you! Not that bad, just some inconvenience to be sure. You'll likely do fine with it, and hopefully you've made some changes around the home '20 in preparation to make things easier. Don't know what support you have at home, but I was alone post-op for the replacements, but even that was doable with a bit of planning. I was hardly young at the time either, so I'm sure you'll work through it! Best wishes.


----------



## Poppy

aznsx said:


> You still on schedule for this? I've had 4 hip surgeries in my years, 3 of which were replacements, 2 of which were in CY2015. If it's still 'on', I'll be rootin' for you! Not that bad, just some inconvenience to be sure. You'll likely do fine with it, and hopefully you've made some changes around the home '20 in preparation to make things easier. Don't know what support you have at home, but I was alone post-op for the replacements, but even that was doable with a bit of planning. I was hardly young at the time either, so I'm sure you'll work through it! Best wishes.


Thanks @aznsx
My house is a ranch style, my daughter and 17 y/o grandkids live with me. Unfortunately she is not allowed to work from home anymore, and the kids will be back in school during the day. The plan is that I will stay overnight in the hospital and have a couple of PT sessions, and then go home. I'll have a few days where the PT will come to my home, and then I'll be on my own. I'm having the anterior procedure which is not as disabling as the posterior for the first couple/three weeks, and then after a month I am told that either is just as good.

My sister is retired and willing to play Nancy Nurse, but I really don't think that will be necessary. I hope that I am not disappointed. I'm glad to hear that you did well without any help. I have crutches and a walker, and an elevated toilet seat should arrive tomorrow. What kind of changes around the home do you suggest? And/or what kind of planning might I need to do to make it all work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aznsx

Poppy said:


> Thanks @aznsx
> My house is a ranch style, my daughter and 17 y/o grandkids live with me. Unfortunately she is not allowed to work from home anymore, and the kids will be back in school during the day. The plan is that I will stay overnight in the hospital and have a couple of PT sessions, and then go home. I'll have a few days where the PT will come to my home, and then I'll be on my own. I'm having the anterior procedure which is not as disabling as the posterior for the first couple/three weeks, and then after a month I am told that either is just as good.
> 
> My sister is retired and willing to play Nancy Nurse, but I really don't think that will be necessary. I hope that I am not disappointed. I'm glad to hear that you did well without any help. I have crutches and a walker, and an elevated toilet seat should arrive tomorrow. What kind of changes around the home do you suggest? And/or what kind of planning might I need to do to make it all work?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Poppy:
Let me know when your surgery is scheduled for, and I'll try to briefly 'brainstorm' some of the more important / useful ideas / suggestions from my experience and PM/DM that to you in time for it to be of value / be acted upon before the event - so knowing the date will help with that. Good prep goes a long way in these situations. Much of the info / advice you need is on the Net, and / or will be provided by your Dr., their PA, and possibly the assigned PT person in advance. I'll try to prioritize some of that standard advice / conventional wisdom based on my experience, and also share a few ideas I came up with myself which proved useful / valuable to me.


----------



## Poppy

@aznxs
September 12.
PM incoming


----------



## jz6342

Poppy said:


> LOL here we are a year later and my pocket dump still looks the same, except I added a few Ibuprofen tablets. For the past month they have become a regular EDC. I'm scheduled for a hip replacement in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 31105
> 
> 
> Doc told me I would need to come back for a follow-up two weeks later, and that I would need someone to bring me. I said, "What? Two weeks later and I won't be able to drive? You're doing the left hip. I drive with the right one."
> 
> He said, "Yeah, you can't drive for a month, you'll probably still be on narcotics."
> 
> I said, "Oh."
> I was thinking... "Narcotics for two weeks to a month? Oh boy, I am going to be in narcotic level pain for a month? THAT is not what I was planning on."


I just got a new new right knee a week and a half ago. I tried the tough guy part but there was a LOT of narcotic level pain for a couple of days. It’s gotten much better and is mostly controlled with Tylenol now. Glad I got it done though!


----------



## tech25

Fell better! I’m glad you got through the worst of it!


----------



## bykfixer

USE THE WALKER UNTIL THEY SAY YOU DON'T NEED TO.


----------



## bondr006

My EDC pocket dump...


----------



## Sabrewulf

ericjohn said:


> *Continued From EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? Second Edition *
> 
> 
> Yaesu VX-170-2 Meter Handie Talkie. Ham Radio Ops.
> 
> Incandesent Mini Maglite w/ Xenon bulbs. Backup EDC flashlight
> 
> LED Mini Maglite w/ Multi-Mode Switch. Primary EDC flashlight.
> 
> Gerber Suspension Multi-tool. Get most things done.
> 
> Premier Blades tactical knife w/ seatbelt cutter and window smasher. Protection from various people and things.
> 
> Victorinox Recruit w/ Aluminum Handle. Good to go with my incandescent Mini Maglite.
> 
> Incandescent 2C Cell Maglite. Good when going through dangerous neighborhoods day or night.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> The only instrument I still carry out of all of those is my Black Incandescent Mini Maglite. I am getting out of amateur radio (I will continue to renew my license so I can legally use a scanner nationwide.) Needless to say; I no longer carry the VX-170. My Gerber Suspension is in my tool satchel. I gave my 2C Cell Maglite to my dad during Hurricane Issac. I keep my Victorinox Recruit in the kitchen drawer and it is my can opener. The tactical Premier knife is broken, but I still have it. My Blue Multi Mode Mini Maglite is in storage. I have an edc bag that I have my devices in. It is a SwissGear Backpack that came out in 2011. In that bag; I have another Incandescent (Blue) Mini Maglite and a Black Mini Maglite Pro as my other two edc flashlights. Those flashlights are carried in my pocket as needed. In my bag; I also carry my new EDC calculator, a 2013 TI 30XA. I wear a Casio MRW200H-2BV Watch. In my pockets I usually have one of those three flashlights and a Pantech Link P7040.


You must have huge pockets..


----------



## Sabrewulf

boo5ted said:


> View attachment 13895


I miss my alpha, but my pockets don't.


My carry for today.


----------



## troutpool

The Mexican Blanket Micarta bead and the deer tine fob are by Fuzzy Edge Beads. I retouched the picture to modify the shape of the keys. Thanks for the heads up fulee9999.


----------



## fulee9999

please 👏 don't 👏 share 👏 images 👏 on the internet where your key's bitting ( depth of key cuts ) is showing

I don't usually use emojis, but for the sake of showing the weight of my plea I had to.
Also if anyone thinks you can't copy a key from a photo, checkout Deviant Ollam's video explaining how easy it is.
Thank you.


----------



## Lumen83

fulee9999 said:


> please 👏 don't 👏 share 👏 images 👏 on the internet where your key's bitting ( depth of key cuts ) is showing
> 
> I don't usually use emojis, but for the sake of showing the weight of my plea I had to.
> Also if anyone thinks you can't copy a key from a photo, checkout Deviant Ollam's video explaining how easy it is.
> Thank you.


Good heads up. I did not know this.


----------



## Sabrewulf




----------



## jz6342




----------

